# NF General Request Thread V5



## Bontakun (May 29, 2013)

Here you can post all general * 'Does anyone have Avas/Signatures of Character/Series xyz?'* type of requests. 


*The Rules* (for now)​
1. Post your request not more than* twice* and please don't get impatient if it will be ignored. 
2. Everyone can do requests. You can say "I'm gonna make this or that" but that doesn't exclude other people from doing them as well. 
3. The person who requested can choose first and take as many items as they wants. Leftovers are free for grabs for everyone else.
4. Don't spam.

Most importantly: This is not a Request Shop so there's no guarantee that your request is gonna be made by someone. 

Have fun. :3



Link to old thread​


----------



## sworder (May 29, 2013)

sorry, photoshop rounded down and one was like half a kb too big. the other one should work tho



btw you don't have to credit me


----------



## Vaeny (May 30, 2013)

Could I have some Graves, Shen or Twisted Fate avatars in senior size?

Characters from League of Legends for people who don't know it.


----------



## Suzy (May 30, 2013)

Somebody got some Jennifer Lawrence avatars or gifs ? I'd appreciate it, please


----------



## Hebe (May 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Could I have some Graves, Shen or Twisted Fate avatars in senior size?
> 
> Characters from League of Legends for people who don't know it.




*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## sworder (May 30, 2013)

Suzy said:


> Somebody got some Jennifer Lawrence avatars or gifs ? I'd appreciate it, please




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Karyuu (May 30, 2013)

Does anyone perhaps have Vampire Diaries avatars (150x200) I would very much appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## Meia (May 30, 2013)

Any NGE or Shingeki no Kyojin avatars (preferably of Annie) 150x150 ?


----------



## Suzy (May 30, 2013)

sworder said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Wow.. they are great, but do you have size of 125x125  ?


----------



## sworder (May 30, 2013)

Suzy said:


> Wow.. they are great, but do you have size of 125x125  ?



I'll resize them for you


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2013)

A border around my sig the same as the ava please


----------



## Stannis (May 30, 2013)

Stunna said:


> A border around my sig the same as the ava please


----------



## santanico (May 31, 2013)

senior avatar plz?


no borders :33


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2013)




----------



## santanico (May 31, 2013)

thanks matty


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 31, 2013)

Signature of this:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Please resize to be about the size of the image in my current signature, and give it the same border.






Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ken-chan (May 31, 2013)

^


----------



## Gold Roger (May 31, 2013)

Set from this?


Dotted Borders please.


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Set from this?
> 
> 
> Dotted Borders please.




*Spoiler*: __ 















EDIT: Fixed the avatars, bottom of the dotted border didn't come out.


----------



## Gold Roger (May 31, 2013)

Sweet + Rep. 

Btw for the more focused (larger) Ava on the left do you have one with the darker dot border?


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2013)

Dark dotted-border one should be right next to it.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 31, 2013)

ENxSAMA said:


> ^


Looks good, but do you think you could use the alternate stock instead. Now that I think about it I think I prefer the lighting and the size in the alt over the original I posted. Also, I would like it if you could get the anime title in the upper left hand corner in it as well. :sweat

Sorry if its too much trouble.


----------



## Ken-chan (May 31, 2013)

Nono, it is no problem. I even would have done something with it, but you need to check the link.

There is no image behind the second spoiler... ^^'


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 31, 2013)

ENxSAMA said:


> Nono, it is no problem. I even would have done something with it, but you need to check the link.
> 
> There is no image behind the second spoiler... ^^'




Does this one work? 

If not, there's this one.


*Spoiler*: __ 





In which case you wouldn't really need to resize it, just give it a border please.


----------



## Ken-chan (May 31, 2013)

That's the first image?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 31, 2013)

ENxSAMA said:


> That's the first image?


The alternate stock I gave you before is just a smaller version of my first image with different lighting, and so is this one since the alternate stock isn't working for you. There all the same images, just different sizes.


----------



## Ken-chan (May 31, 2013)

Any of these?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 31, 2013)

ENxSAMA said:


> Any of these?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking the second one, that's perfect. 

+reps


----------



## Fiona (Jun 1, 2013)

Any Korra Avy's or Gifs would be much appreciated :33


----------



## Melodie (Jun 1, 2013)

Glorious Saber gifs please (Fate/zero). dotted border.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 1, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Glorious Saber gifs please (Fate/zero). dotted border.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll try find some more and make them for you. 
If you come across any good stock gifs or videos, link me. 


​


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 1, 2013)

Senior GIF Avy of this:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Please give it the same border as my signature.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 1, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Senior GIF Avy of this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Panther (Jun 1, 2013)

Can someone make me an 150x150 Ava with dotted borders from this  and another with 150x200 size and dotted borders from this


----------



## Shaz (Jun 1, 2013)

Panther said:


> Can someone make me an 150x150 Ava with dotted borders from this







Panther said:


> Can someone make me an 150x150 Ava and another with 150x200 size and dotted borders from this


----------



## Shaz (Jun 1, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Any Korra Avy's or Gifs would be much appreciated :33



​


----------



## Panther (Jun 1, 2013)

Shaz said:


>


 Thanks so much, they all look awesome. :amazed


----------



## Fiona (Jun 1, 2013)

Shaz said:


> ​



Thank you so much! 

Do i need to cred? Also would you mid if i added some borders to them? Ill prob just round out the corners :33


----------



## Shaz (Jun 1, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Do i need to cred? Also would you mid if i added some borders to them? Ill prob just round out the corners :33



Sure go ahead and credit is up to you.


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2013)

resize


----------



## Stannis (Jun 1, 2013)

starr said:


> resize





deleted some frames.


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2013)

looks great, thank you


----------



## kyochi (Jun 2, 2013)

Park Bom avatars please. :}


----------



## Blunt (Jun 2, 2013)

herya go koochi


----------



## kyochi (Jun 2, 2013)

All the love in the world right now, all the love........  


Thank you very much Ben. C: <3


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 2, 2013)

Requesting a trans of Meliodas, please and thank you.



Will give cred.


----------



## Misuzu (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello can I have a 150x150 avatar of this picture?  

thanks =)


----------



## Imagine (Jun 2, 2013)

Misuzu said:


> Hello can I have a 150x150 avatar of this picture?
> 
> thanks =)


----------



## Misuzu (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you so much! =)


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> Requesting a trans of Meliodas, please and thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Will give cred.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 2, 2013)

krory said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Damn man, beautiful. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2013)

senior size, pelase


----------



## Stannis (Jun 2, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size, pelase


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks, Boshi. Gotta spread.


----------



## santanico (Jun 2, 2013)

resize plz


----------



## Blunt (Jun 3, 2013)

Since it's been awhile...


----------



## Rosi (Jun 3, 2013)

Senior ava please :33


----------



## Imagine (Jun 3, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Senior ava please :33


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 3, 2013)

edit:

imaginigger


----------



## Rosi (Jun 3, 2013)

ty :33



Lucaniel said:


> edit:
> 
> imaginigger



and you


----------



## santanico (Jun 3, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Since it's been awhile...



thanks booger


----------



## Sunako (Jun 3, 2013)

Karin (naruto) avatars please


----------



## Zenith (Jun 3, 2013)

Sunako said:


> Karin (naruto) avatars please


----------



## sworder (Jun 3, 2013)

Sunako said:


> Karin (naruto) avatars please


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2013)

senior size with a dotted border and thin white inner-border, please


----------



## Scizor (Jun 4, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size with a dotted border and thin white inner-border, please



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 4, 2013)

someone resize this senior size stat


and also this one


and this one too, pretty please - you can crop it anyway you'd like, ofc

yes thank you for being magnificent, forum thread


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2013)

Had to cut a lot of frames out of the second one, or maybe I'm just dumb and someone else can take a swing at that one.


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 4, 2013)

krory said:


> Had to cut a lot of frames out of the second one, or maybe I'm just dumb and someone else can take a swing at that one.


positively splendid, thank you very much 

you may now have my non-soul, do with it as you wish


----------



## Bitty (Jun 4, 2013)

can someone make these 150x150 with dotted borders



thanks


----------



## Imagine (Jun 4, 2013)

8Bit said:


> can someone make these 150x150 with dotted borders
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Jun 5, 2013)

avatar resize yo


----------



## santanico (Jun 5, 2013)

ty


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2013)

senior size ples


----------



## sworder (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 5, 2013)

i made these gifs can some of y'all make the colour lighter and y'all can put any borders i wont mind puhleeze ?


----------



## ℛei (Jun 5, 2013)

someone please make a senior ava from  pretty plz


----------



## sworder (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2013)

how lewd


----------



## ℛei (Jun 5, 2013)

sworder said:


>



thannks


----------



## ℛei (Jun 5, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> how lewd



thank you too


----------



## Kid (Jun 5, 2013)

Could somebody use their magic and make an cool set out of this?

No text no border

Will rep


----------



## sworder (Jun 5, 2013)

I just did some color adjustments


----------



## Kid (Jun 5, 2013)

Very nice 

24'd tho


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2013)

senior size avatar capturing Eleven's face (including bow tie) pelase


----------



## Gin (Jun 5, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size avatar capturing Eleven's face (including bow tie) pelase


----------



## Sunako (Jun 5, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>





sworder said:


>



thank you guys you're awesome


----------



## Magician (Jun 5, 2013)

[sp=Avatar][/sp]

[sp=Signature][/sp]

Dotted borders, please.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 5, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> i made these gifs can some of y'all make the color lighter and y'all can put any borders i wont mind puhleeze ?



re - requesting.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 5, 2013)

BD said:


> [sp=Avatar][/sp]
> 
> [sp=Signature][/sp]
> 
> Dotted borders, please.


----------



## Magician (Jun 6, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 6, 2013)

Can someone make me a gif from 4:37- 4:48 please?


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2013)

senior avatar resize please??


----------



## sworder (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## sworder (Jun 6, 2013)

seems like I ninja'd you krory 

surely you didn't have to delete your post



Bonly said:


> Can someone make me a gif from 4:37- 4:48 please?



I could try doing this but do you want it for a sig? I don't actually remember the sig limits either way 

any specific size?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2013)

sworder said:


> I could try doing this but do you want it for a sig? I don't actually remember the sig limits either way
> 
> any specific size?



The signature filesize limit is 1 Mb (1000 Kb).


----------



## Bonly (Jun 6, 2013)

sworder said:


> I could try doing this but do you want it for a sig? I don't actually remember the sig limits either way
> 
> any specific size?



Yes a sig is what I'm looking for. Could you try to make it the same size or as close to as you can get without losing quality as the gif below. Also no need to worry about the size limit, it isn't for this forum so its ok.


----------



## sworder (Jun 6, 2013)

[sp][/sp]
Tried to keep it around 8 MB like that one you showed me. Same width like it too. I can make it with full frames/colors but it'd be 20 MB, a little excessive 

Anyway if you want any changes let me know


----------



## Bonly (Jun 6, 2013)

sworder said:


> [sp][/sp]
> Tried to keep it around 8 MB like that one you showed me. Same width like it too. I can make it with full frames/colors but it'd be 20 MB, a little excessive
> 
> Anyway if you want any changes let me know



Thanks this is awesome :amazed


----------



## Tray (Jun 6, 2013)

Requesting a set with dotted borders:





Will rep and cred.


----------



## Ken-chan (Jun 7, 2013)

This?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Jun 7, 2013)

150x150, pelase

crop or whatever to get the gun


----------



## Melodie (Jun 7, 2013)

resize it to senior size with dotted border please. :3


----------



## Xin (Jun 7, 2013)

Melodie said:


> resize it to senior size with dotted border please. :3



Your avatar isn't really well suited for 150 x 150, because there isn't much space I can use on the top and the bottom. 

However:


----------



## santanico (Jun 7, 2013)

sworder said:


>



thanks :33

you should've kept yours up Matty wth?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 7, 2013)

Could I get a dotted border with an inner thin outline on my avatar?


----------



## Xin (Jun 7, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Could I get a dotted border with an inner thin outline on my avatar?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks, Xin. 


Can I get a sig of this, 225x338 with the same border as my avatar?


----------



## Xin (Jun 7, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Can I get a sig of this, 225x338 with the same border as my avatar?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 7, 2013)

Perfect. IOU.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 7, 2013)

Transparent senior avy please:



Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ken-chan (Jun 7, 2013)

There is nothing behind your spoiler. ._.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 7, 2013)

ENxSAMA said:


> There is nothing behind your spoiler. ._.


Does this one work?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you. 

I have to spread before repping you though. 

Just wondering though, is it possible for you to resize it so that the whole image if visible and nothing is cut out?


----------



## Tray (Jun 7, 2013)

ENxSAMA said:


> This?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Yeah...thanks. Can you make it a bit less light? I 'll rep once more


----------



## Ken-chan (Jun 7, 2013)

You guys don't have to worry so much about the rep. It's fine.

@Alias:



@Urek: This?


----------



## Tray (Jun 7, 2013)

Perfect


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 7, 2013)

ENxSAMA said:


> You guys don't have to worry so much about the rep. It's fine.
> 
> @Alias:



Thanks again.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 8, 2013)

resize into senior avy pls?


----------



## Selva (Jun 8, 2013)

^


----------



## ℛei (Jun 8, 2013)

Selva said:


> ^



thanks Selv


----------



## Jagger (Jun 8, 2013)

Regular member sig size with dotted borders. Also, an avi of her of her (max size, 150x150) with dotted borders...sorry if it is too much.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ken-chan (Jun 8, 2013)

I have no clue what a regular sig size is, so I just took the one you currently have.
Tell me if you want anything changed.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey..
Can any one make a set from this pic please?!..

Senior avy and junior sig..and dotted border..:33
thanks..


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 8, 2013)

Requesting a trans of this Sinbad pic, please and thank you. 



Include the wind around him, and also have it re-sized to 400 height.


----------



## Ken-chan (Jun 8, 2013)

@Lovely Hope:
This?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 8, 2013)

ENxSAMA said:


> @Lovely Hope:
> This?



Amazing..
thanks a lot..
can you make another avy for Sasuke?!..
I'm addicted to him..
You deserve the rep..:33


----------



## Ken-chan (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad you like. :33
Here you go:


----------



## Jagger (Jun 8, 2013)

ENxSAMA said:


> I have no clue what a regular sig size is, so I just took the one you currently have.
> Tell me if you want anything changed.


Thanks looks amazing! Thank you so much! +reps. :33


----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2013)

Chris Messina avatars? preferably gifs?


----------



## Marcο (Jun 9, 2013)

starr said:


> Chris Messina avatars? preferably gifs?


----------



## Gold Roger (Jun 9, 2013)

Requesting Senior sized set. 

Go ahead and re-size/crop it if needed.

Borders Dotted.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 9, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Requesting Senior sized set.
> 
> Go ahead and re-size/crop it if needed.
> 
> Borders Dotted.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 9, 2013)

Could someone make me a set out of this?



And for the avatar, make it out of Duncan's back/number senior sized.


----------



## Vermin (Jun 9, 2013)

[sp=requesting a signature][/sp]

borders like my avy please


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 9, 2013)

zyken said:


> [sp=requesting a signature][/sp]
> 
> borders like my avy please


----------



## Vermin (Jun 9, 2013)

^                                                        thanks


----------



## Stannis (Jun 9, 2013)

Aeon said:


> Could someone make me a set out of this?
> 
> 
> 
> And for the avatar, make it out of Duncan's back/number senior sized.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 10, 2013)

Daenerys Targaryen sets?

With her dragons too


----------



## Aeon (Jun 10, 2013)

Boshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 10, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Daenerys Targaryen sets?
> 
> With her dragons too


----------



## ℛei (Jun 10, 2013)

resize this into senior avy please


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 10, 2013)

I may have to remove some frames, is that OK?


----------



## ℛei (Jun 10, 2013)

yes make whatever you think is good


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 10, 2013)

I have two
This ones longer but a tad grainy


Shorter, but better quality


Hope this is ok!


----------



## ℛei (Jun 10, 2013)

Demon Lord said:


> I have two
> This ones longer but a tad grainy
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 10, 2013)

You're welcome ♥


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 10, 2013)

Ken-chan said:


> Glad you like. :33
> Here you go:



Thanks a lot..pek
will wear it soon..:33


----------



## Krippy (Jun 10, 2013)

can I get 3 senior avy's from these?

[sp]

[/sp]

dotted border on all of them

thanks


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 10, 2013)

Krippy said:


> can I get 3 senior avy's from these?
> 
> [sp]
> 
> ...


----------



## Boomy (Jun 10, 2013)

Transparence please:



 - if you could leave just a guy with white cloak and two girls that are holding him.

No borders or size change.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 10, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


>



Thanks! I'll have to give it a bit of time before I wear it though, is that ok?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 10, 2013)

It's fine, wear it whenever you want.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 10, 2013)

Can someone make a set of this?


*Spoiler*: __ 





Make the avatar a senior one that focuses on the girl's face, and give both the avatar and the signature a lined border with a margin.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 10, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Can someone make a set of this?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 10, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


>


Thanks, I'll wear it later on this week.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 10, 2013)

My pleasure.

I mean, dat TTGL.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 10, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


>



thanks mane, I appreciate it


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 10, 2013)

No problem fam.


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 10, 2013)

Boom~of~Doom said:


> Transparence please:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2013)

Senior size with dotted border and inner thin white border. Crop or whatever for best quality, please.


----------



## santanico (Jun 11, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>



those are great thank you <3 

more chris messina avatars plz, preferrably from _Giant mechanical man_


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2013)

I expected more from you, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

My love for the series outweighs my burning desire of your approval, I'm afraid. 

But thanks for the avatars. 

Someone wanna hook my sig up with the same border as my avatar?


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2013)

My burning desire of your approval outweighs my supreme dislike of the series, so...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

Much love.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

senior size with same border as current set,please


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks. Gotta spread.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

Could this get a border too? No size modification.

Also my avatar's white border isn't completely white. Could it be cleaned up some?


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 11, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Could this get a border too? No size modification.
> 
> Also my avatar's white border isn't completely white. Could it be cleaned up some?



I tried it :3


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jun 11, 2013)

Can someone make a set of this? Thanks.


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 11, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Can someone make a set of this? Thanks.



I've made 2 versions of the sig since I wasn't sure if you wanted it to focus on everyone or just Sin :3




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 11, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Can someone make a set of this? Thanks.






EDIT: Completely overshadowed by Demon Lord.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks
Both are saved.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

IOU, Demon Lord.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 11, 2013)

Could someone help resize and add dotted borders?

*Ava*




*Set*



*Set*


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 11, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Could someone help resize and add dotted borders?
> 
> *Ava*
> 
> ...



I'll work on it now~


----------



## Sablés (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, Eden.


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 11, 2013)

eeee more Eden fans ♥

Is this what you meant?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sablés (Jun 11, 2013)

Perfect.


----------



## santanico (Jun 11, 2013)

Link avatars please


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 12, 2013)

starr said:


> Link avatars please


----------



## bladexj (Jun 12, 2013)

Any Uzumaki Naruto avatars?


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 12, 2013)

Hope these are ok~


----------



## Zenith (Jun 12, 2013)

starr said:


> Link avatars please


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 12, 2013)

senior size avi please


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Arya Stark please? :33


----------



## Zenith (Jun 12, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Arya Stark please? :33







TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior size avi please




the gif is 160x120 and no on here is going to go through the troublesome process of enlarging the height to the standard 150px, so find a better gif and someone is going to fulfill your request

on the other hand if you want it 125x125 there's no problem with the current image


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>



thanksiees


----------



## ℛei (Jun 12, 2013)

please make me a senior ava from  gif

please please


----------



## Zenith (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Marcο (Jun 12, 2013)

Reiki said:


> please make me a senior ava from  gif
> 
> please please


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 12, 2013)

Quality Megaman avatars (for future use)


----------



## ℛei (Jun 12, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>



thanks guys

repped both


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 12, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Quality Megaman avatars (for future use)





I can edit GIFs too if you want


----------



## Raiden (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi can I have a 150x150 version of this:


*Spoiler*: __ 







And a gif that's within senior limits for this:



Will rep!


----------



## Stannis (Jun 12, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Hi can I have a 150x150 version of this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





The other gid is already within senior limit if you want it for a sig. anyway


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2013)

senior size avatar with dotted border and white inner border, please.


No size modification. Same border as above, please


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll get right on it ♥

EDIT


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks. Gotta spread.


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2013)

avatar resize:


one with dotted border and one without


^height under 170 plz


----------



## Xin (Jun 13, 2013)

starr said:


> avatar resize:
> 
> 
> one with dotted border and one without
> ...





I didn't exactly know what you wanted to do with the second pic, so I rezised it at first. 
Let me know if it's wrong.


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2013)

yeah that's fine, thank you :33


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 13, 2013)

Demon Lord said:


> I can edit GIFs too if you want



Cheers ;p

Also requesting Proto Man avatars
and any Zelda-related avatars.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 13, 2013)

ava size



Thanks by now!


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 13, 2013)

peerfect! i need to spread some though.


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2013)

Don't worry about it.


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2013)

I'll rep him for you moon


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Jun 13, 2013)

Have anyone made some Ramsay Snow avatars?


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 13, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Cheers ;p
> 
> Also requesting Proto Man avatars
> and any Zelda-related avatars.


----------



## Tray (Jun 13, 2013)

dotted border

 (trans, resize)

Will rep.


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 13, 2013)

is this what you meant?


----------



## Tray (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah      thanks


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2013)

senior size ples


----------



## Marcο (Jun 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size ples


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks, bro.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2013)

senior size of this too, please


----------



## Imagine (Jun 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size of this too, please





Some frames had to be cut.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks. 24'd atm


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Senior Avy_ 





Solid line border with margin please. Thank you in advance. :33


----------



## Imagine (Jun 13, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> *Spoiler*: _Senior Avy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Karyuu (Jun 14, 2013)

Stock: 
Type: Avatar
Size: 150x200
Border: doesn't matter ^^

will rep.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 14, 2013)

Karyuu said:


> Stock:
> Type: Avatar
> Size: 150x200
> Border: doesn't matter ^^
> ...


Lol, gave it a shot.


----------



## MystKaos (Jun 14, 2013)

Yoko (TTGL) or Black Rock Shooter 150x200 avi's/sigs/sets.

Much appreciated! =D


----------



## Xin (Jun 14, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> Lol, gave it a shot.



Looks awesome.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 14, 2013)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> Yoko (TTGL) or Black Rock Shooter 150x200 avi's/sigs/sets.
> 
> Much appreciated! =D



Under a spoiler because lots of images

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tray (Jun 14, 2013)

Transparent avatar for  ~

And a normal avatar with borders for  ~

Will rep twice


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2013)

Urek said:


> Transparent avatar for  ~
> 
> And a normal avatar with borders for  ~
> 
> Will rep twice


----------



## Tray (Jun 15, 2013)

Great job, many thanks!


----------



## MystKaos (Jun 15, 2013)

Demon Lord said:


> Under a spoiler because lots of images
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



perfect! thank you so much for these great sets! +repped. =D


----------



## Vermin (Jun 15, 2013)

will rep


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2013)

if you want any specific size let me know


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 15, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> the gif is 160x120 and no on here is going to go through the troublesome process of enlarging the height to the standard 150px, so find a better gif and someone is going to fulfill your request
> 
> on the other hand if you want it 125x125 there's no problem with the current image



then make it 125x125 puhleeze.


----------



## Vermin (Jun 15, 2013)

sworder said:


> if you want any specific size let me know


thanks


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 15, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> then make it 125x125 puhleeze.



The gif itself was 96 frames and almost 1mb so I had to cut it down ;;


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2013)

crop and avatar plz


----------



## Marcο (Jun 15, 2013)

starr said:


> crop and avatar plz


----------



## Tray (Jun 15, 2013)

Border: dotted


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 16, 2013)

Trans image for sig please.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Along with the original dimensions, could you make more versions of different sizes. 




Thank you in advance.


----------



## sworder (Jun 16, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> C.C. (Code Geass) 150 x 200 + dotted border, avatars please?







The Dreaded Alias said:


> Trans image for sig please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I left the shadow, no idea if you wanted it removed


----------



## Schnarf (Jun 16, 2013)

Allen Walker avatars?


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>



sankyuuuuu


----------



## Tray (Jun 16, 2013)

Demon Lord said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks. Have to spread


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2013)

Schnarf said:


> Allen Walker avatars?



Just rep 


​


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2013)

make an nice not too fancy avatar out this please


----------



## sworder (Jun 16, 2013)

tried my best, I'm sure others could do better


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2013)

no , I like it  thank you


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

senior size ples


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size ples


----------



## Stannis (Jun 16, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size ples


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

senior ples


----------



## Imagine (Jun 16, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior ples





Edit - added a second.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

Could you excise the part where he turned around if it would slow down the avatar?


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 16, 2013)

EDIT: beaten :x


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay, one more for now :3


senior size pls


----------



## Marcο (Jun 16, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Okay, one more for now :3
> 
> 
> senior size pls


 

Like this?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

That's good, thanks


----------



## Rosi (Jun 17, 2013)

May I have orange and yellow background removed ? :33


----------



## Xin (Jun 17, 2013)

Rosi said:


> May I have orange and yellow background removed ? :33



I hope it was the right background, because the one in the middle is rather green for me. 



[sp=another version with higher tolerence][/sp]


----------



## Rosi (Jun 17, 2013)

Xin said:


> I hope it was the right background, because the one in the middle is rather green for me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you so much, Xin pek It's so smooth. My transparencies are always kinda scratchy.

And green? Weird. Seems like my screen is fucked up or something.
edit: yeah, the tone changes a bit depending on how I lean laptop screen.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 17, 2013)

ava size please :33


----------



## Xin (Jun 17, 2013)

Had to use some lossy, since they would've been too big otherwise (filesize).


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 17, 2013)

No probs Xin, you are precious <333


----------



## Jagger (Jun 17, 2013)

Ava max size for regular members. Maz size sig.

Dotted borders. Sorry if it is too much work, thanks in advance to whoever does it. :33



Sorry for just linking it, but the problem is that my keyboard screwed up and all the keys actions are being crazy.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2013)

senior size ples


----------



## Gin (Jun 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size ples


----------



## tears (Jun 17, 2013)

could someone help me ,


*Spoiler*: __ 









make those same as this side by side :



thanks in advance.


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 17, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Ava max size for regular members. Maz size sig.
> 
> Dotted borders. Sorry if it is too much work, thanks in advance to whoever does it. :33
> 
> ...








@Tears: The second image won't work for me ;_;


----------



## tears (Jun 17, 2013)

Demon Lord said:


> [IM
> @Tears: The second image won't work for me ;_;



could you check it again :amazed

thank you!


----------



## Jagger (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you so much! :amazed


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 18, 2013)

tears said:


> could you check it again :amazed
> 
> thank you!



You want them transparent? I can try but I've never done it with real people lol.


----------



## tears (Jun 18, 2013)

Demon Lord said:


> You want them transparent? I can try but I've never done it with real people lol.



haha its okay.
yep. just like the last one.


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 18, 2013)

like this?


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2013)

crop out the black borders please







^crop and resize to senior avatar, correct the file size if you have too :3


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 18, 2013)

150x200 please


----------



## Xin (Jun 18, 2013)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200 please


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2013)

oh, one more request please :sweat




avatar size


----------



## Xin (Jun 18, 2013)

starr said:


> oh, one more request please :sweat
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fuck imageupload. Isn't working properly today.


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2013)

thank you pek


----------



## tears (Jun 18, 2013)

Demon Lord said:


> like this?



perfetto !

grazie mille :amazed


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2013)

some quality Jay Baruchel avys


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 19, 2013)

starr said:


> some quality Jay Baruchel avys


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 19, 2013)

Could someone make this transparent(with the text)? 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Zenith (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Tray (Jun 19, 2013)

Avatar for


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Tray (Jun 20, 2013)

Demon Lord said:


>



Thanks brah, must spread. Can you also bring down her head just a little bit more?


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Rose (Jun 20, 2013)

Senior avatar with focus up till his torso please? Dotted border too.


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 20, 2013)

Rose said:


> Senior avatar with focus up till his torso please? Dotted border too.





Like this?


----------



## Rose (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, the first one is perfect. Thank you.


----------



## Schnarf (Jun 20, 2013)

Can someone make this transparent and make an avatar out of the speech bubble?


----------



## Xin (Jun 20, 2013)

Schnarf said:


> Can someone make this transparent and make an avatar out of the speech bubble?


----------



## Impact (Jun 20, 2013)

Can some make senior avatars out of kazanki and tojou please with thin black borders?
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Impact (Jun 20, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


>



Looks awesome man 

Thanks.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 20, 2013)

Any Kenshin sigs?


----------



## Larcher (Jun 20, 2013)

sword art online related avatars as well as Signatures the sigs can be as big as you want preferably revolving aorund Kirito X Asuna  or just kirito though nothing that happens on the last 2 episodes not completely done LOL adtional rep will be given on at least 5 times instead of giving cred that would be preferable if not just ask for cred you still get rep thanks and please give me the URL names


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 20, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Any Kenshin sigs?




*Spoiler*: __ 












Hope these are ok~


----------



## Jagger (Jun 20, 2013)

I know I'm asking too much, but...


*Spoiler*: __ 











Max ava size for them? :33 Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2013)

do you mean 150x200?


----------



## Jagger (Jun 21, 2013)

Yesh.    :33


----------



## Marcο (Jun 21, 2013)

Jagger said:


> I know I'm asking too much, but...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Jagger (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you so much! :33

Edit: I just realized that I forgot to put the "Junior" part in my post.  I feel retarded, I don't remember the correct size for me right now, so I'll leave it as "Junior max size". Sorry for the problem.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 21, 2013)

Demon Lord said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you make the first two's height less than 500 ? 

It's awesome, thankiees


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jagger (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you! :33


----------



## MystKaos (Jun 21, 2013)

Legend of Zelda/Pokemon/Yu-Gi-Oh!/Megaman/Beyblade 150x200 avi's/sigs/sets.

please & thank you! ^_^


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jun 21, 2013)

If someone makes a set from it
I would be really grateful






In this second sig can someone add it:

"Death's vastness holds no peace. I come at the end of the long road. Neither human, nor devil... *all bends to my will*"

Emphasizing the bold part
I'm sorry if I requested too much


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 21, 2013)

Does anyone have any araragi koyomi avatars? High quality please and gifs are fine too as long as they are high quality as well.

Thank you and I'll rep.


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 22, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> If someone makes a set from it
> I would be really grateful
> 
> 
> ...











Grimmjow said:


> Does anyone have any araragi koyomi avatars? High quality please and gifs are fine too as long as they are high quality as well.
> 
> Thank you and I'll rep.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2013)

Grimmjow said:


> Does anyone have any araragi koyomi avatars? High quality please and gifs are fine too as long as they are high quality as well.
> 
> Thank you and I'll rep.


----------



## HiCham (Jun 22, 2013)

Any kilwa (hunter x hunter)avys Plz?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 22, 2013)

Some High Quaility Noitora AAVatars. Senior and 150x200

(I cannot be repped, but i can rep)


----------



## santanico (Jun 22, 2013)

can someone please turn this into a senior avatar..someway.. somehow? 


oh this one too :3


----------



## Stannis (Jun 22, 2013)

starr said:


> can someone please turn this into a senior avatar
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...






do you know where's the rukia one from


----------



## Gin (Jun 22, 2013)

starr said:


> can someone please turn this into a senior avatar..someway.. somehow?





Made an alternative without the text, posting just in case.


----------



## santanico (Jun 22, 2013)

Boshi said:


> do you know where's the rukia one from


the first one is way too stretched :/ but the second one is perfect
it's a fan animation from one of the recent chapters


Gin said:


> Made an alternative without the text, posting just in case.



thank you very much!


----------



## Stannis (Jun 22, 2013)

starr said:


> the first one is way too stretched :/ but the second one is perfect



I thought you wanted the text :/ 
without the text 



> it's a fan animation from one of the recent chapters



I see. Thanx.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2013)

senior size please


----------



## Imagine (Jun 22, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size please


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2013)

sorry I didn't specify, but can I get one that hasn't been shrunken?


----------



## Imagine (Jun 22, 2013)

That's pretty much what the 150x150 will allow.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2013)

I mean somethin like this


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 22, 2013)

Goova said:


> Some High Quaility Noitora AAVatars. Senior and 150x200
> 
> (I cannot be repped, but i can rep)









HiCham said:


> Any kilwa (hunter x hunter)avys Plz?


----------



## Marcο (Jun 22, 2013)

Stunna said:


> sorry I didn't specify, but can I get one that hasn't been shrunken?




Like this?


----------



## Imagine (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh,    derp.


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 22, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I mean somethin like this




Like that?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2013)

yes, all are great, thanks


----------



## ℛei (Jun 23, 2013)

orphan black avys please :33


----------



## Zenith (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## ℛei (Jun 23, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 23, 2013)

I need more Noitora/Gin HQ avatars plsssss


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 23, 2013)

any hannibal (nbc) or world war z avvies? :33


----------



## Xin (Jun 23, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> any hannibal (nbc) or world war z avvies? :33





I hope I got the right person.

Didn't find any good world war z pics.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 23, 2013)

Xin said:


> I hope I got the right person.
> 
> Didn't find any good world war z pics.



yes that would be him  

can i has some of will graham too?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2013)

had these two of mads left over


----------



## Xin (Jun 23, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> yes that would be him
> 
> can i has some of will graham too?





There you go.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 23, 2013)

thanks to you both :33


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 23, 2013)

i'm saving them all though :33


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2013)

senior size, please


----------



## sworder (Jun 23, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size, please


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks    bro



senior size for this too plsz


----------



## Xin (Jun 23, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size for this too plsz


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2013)

kk one more for now


----------



## Xin (Jun 23, 2013)

Stunna said:


> kk one more for now


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks again


----------



## Stannis (Jun 23, 2013)

Goova said:


> I need more Noitora/Gin HQ avatars plsssss



​


----------



## Stannis (Jun 23, 2013)

Goova said:


> I need more Noitora/Gin HQ avatars plsssss



​


----------



## Imagine (Jun 23, 2013)

Any Piccolo gif avas?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2013)

what do you mean you don't like having seizures


----------



## Imagine (Jun 23, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> what do you mean you don't like having seizures


Jesus. 

24'd.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 23, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Any Piccolo gif avas?





Here are some others if you want.

No need to rep.


----------



## Billie (Jun 23, 2013)

Ni No Kuni 150x150 Avatare, please.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone wanted to make me something for my blog show. I'd need it on Wednesday, and it can be anything and any size. But make it pretty!


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 23, 2013)

Joo said:


> Ni No Kuni 150x150 Avatare, please.









No need to rep.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2013)

Joo said:


> Ni No Kuni 150x150 Avatare, please.





I gotta try this game.​
Rep if taking, please =)


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 24, 2013)

150x200
and if its possible to get both of them in it


----------



## Melodie (Jun 24, 2013)

Hunter x Hunter Neferpitou GIFs please! (avatar - dotted border)


----------



## Matador (Jun 24, 2013)

Can anybody  (preferably dotted), and  (preferably cropping out the picture to contain his head, dotted border would again be appreciated)

Will Rep.


----------



## Xin (Jun 24, 2013)

N said:


> Can anybody  (preferably dotted), and  (preferably cropping out the picture to contain his head, dotted border would again be appreciated)
> 
> Will Rep.


----------



## Matador (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry for not elaborating in my initial post - but could you mirror the avy? 

Thanks for doing this in such a timely manner.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 24, 2013)

hai , i wanna a senior sized sig of this pic puhleeze with white borders.


----------



## MystKaos (Jun 24, 2013)

Rukia/Sakura/Orihime/Hinata 150x200 avi's/sets/sigs please~


----------



## Xin (Jun 24, 2013)

N said:


> Sorry for not elaborating in my initial post - but could you mirror the avy?
> 
> Thanks for doing this in such a timely manner.



Sure no problem:


----------



## ℛei (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## sworder (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2013)

split it into two gifs because the size limit is 341kb


----------



## ℛei (Jun 24, 2013)

sworder said:


>





Lucaniel said:


> split it into two gifs because the size limit is 341kb



thanks guys


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello, hombres.

Would it be too hard to get a trans and resize of  for a sig? If it is, let me know. I don't want anyone to go to too much effort.


----------



## sworder (Jun 24, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Hello, hombres.
> 
> Would it be too hard to get a trans and resize of  for a sig? If it is, let me know. I don't want anyone to go to too much effort.



i kept the grainy effect around the pic, no idea if you wanted it gone as well


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 24, 2013)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200
> and if its possible to get both of them in it





random 150x200 avatars?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 24, 2013)

sworder said:


> i kept the grainy effect around the pic, no idea if you wanted it gone as well



You are an artistic god, a photoshop deity, an ethereal editor. This is marvellous. Many thanks, great comrade.  Repped


----------



## santanico (Jun 24, 2013)

any Hemlock Grove avatars? Preferably Peter and/or Roman :33


----------



## Zenith (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 24, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> hai , i wanna a senior sized sig of this pic puhleeze with white borders.



re-requesting.


----------



## santanico (Jun 24, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>



yes yes yes!!


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 24, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> re-requesting.



It's actually already within senior limits so I just did some adjustments and added the border.

Is that ok?


----------



## Billie (Jun 25, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


>





Scizor said:


>



Thanks Guys for the Avatares,


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 25, 2013)

Henry Cavill please :33


----------



## Melodie (Jun 25, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Hunter x Hunter Neferpitou GIFs please! (avatar - dotted border)



:3                                   .


----------



## G (Jun 25, 2013)

Resize to avy


----------



## Imagine (Jun 25, 2013)

Melodie said:


> :3                                   .







Let me know if you want different dotted borders.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 25, 2013)

Could anyone make avy of her face in the first panel where she's looking behind her? Some light enhancements and a dash border would be lovely. Maybe one without the border as well to see which fits better.

Thanks in advance. Will rep. :33


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2013)

senior size with a black outside border and white inner one


----------



## Melodie (Jun 25, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Let me know if you want different dotted borders.



Based Imagine; Thanks. :33


----------



## Marcο (Jun 25, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size with a black outside border and white inner one




Like this?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2013)

yeah, that's cool

thanks



could I get this with the same border as my avatar?


----------



## Marcο (Jun 25, 2013)

Stunna said:


> could I get this with the same border as my avatar?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks again


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 26, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Could anyone make avy of her face in the first panel where she's looking behind her? Some light enhancements and a dash border would be lovely. Maybe one without the border as well to see which fits better.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Will rep. :33


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 26, 2013)

Any Avatar of Damon Salvator from The Vampire Diary?


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 26, 2013)

G said:


> Resize to avy



There was no way I could keep the full one and make it not grainy  So I had to split it up


----------



## Imagine (Jun 26, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Any Avatar of Damon Salvator from The Vampire Diary?


----------



## Maerala (Jun 26, 2013)

Demon Lord said:


>



They're beautiful, thank you so much.


----------



## Vice (Jun 26, 2013)

Badass Kakashi avatars plox?


----------



## Schnarf (Jun 26, 2013)

Ichigo Kurosaki avatars?


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 26, 2013)

Vice said:


> Badass Kakashi avatars plox?


----------



## Imagine (Jun 26, 2013)

Schnarf said:


> Ichigo Kurosaki avatars?


----------



## sworder (Jun 27, 2013)

Vice said:


> Badass Kakashi avatars plox?


----------



## Vice (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks, I will take all.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 28, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Thanks man. These are awesome.


----------



## tears (Jun 28, 2013)

-deleted-

.
.


----------



## santanico (Jun 28, 2013)

avatars of Idris Elba preferably from _Pacific Rim _


----------



## Laix (Jun 28, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki avatars please?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2013)

senior size

if you can get Donald in with good quality, please do so. otherwise, just Mickey. Thanks


----------



## Fiona (Jun 28, 2013)

Laix said:


> Naruto Uzumaki avatars please?



Made these real fast for you :33


----------



## Stannis (Jun 28, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size
> 
> if you can get Donald in with good quality, please do so. otherwise, just Mickey. Thanks


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks brey


----------



## JoJo (Jun 28, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size
> 
> if you can get Donald in with good quality, please do so. otherwise, just Mickey. Thanks





Edit: ninja'd


----------



## sworder (Jun 29, 2013)

Laix said:


> Naruto Uzumaki avatars please?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2013)

starr said:


> avatars of Idris Elba preferably from _Pacific Rim _



​
Rep if taking, please =)


----------



## Laix (Jun 29, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Made these real fast for you :33




thank you


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

Senior sized Alucard avatars please.


----------



## santanico (Jun 29, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please =)



Thank you


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 29, 2013)

Will Graham please. :33


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Will Graham please. :33



​
Rep if taking, please =)


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 29, 2013)

Would greatly appreciate if someone could cook up an av and sig combo for me using this . 

An av with just the face and a sig with the upper body (with the words - "We'll Be Back Next Year"). Dotted borders would be dandy


----------



## Gin (Jun 29, 2013)

Can someone make this under sig limits please


----------



## Imagine (Jun 29, 2013)

frost said:


> Can someone make this under sig limits please




 ?


----------



## Imagine (Jun 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Will Graham please. :33


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 29, 2013)

Pineapples said:


> Would greatly appreciate if someone could cook up an av and sig combo for me using this .
> 
> An av with just the face and a sig with the upper body (with the words - "We'll Be Back Next Year"). Dotted borders would be dandy


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm sorry for asking this quickly again but can i get a set from  please? Avatar with the white haired girl.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Stannis (Jun 30, 2013)

Reiki said:


>


----------



## ℛei (Jun 30, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 30, 2013)

Trinity said:


>



Thank you very much


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 30, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm sorry for asking this quickly again but can i get a set from  please? Avatar with the white haired girl.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 30, 2013)

Trinity said:


>



this is very nice, thanks!


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 30, 2013)

Quality Cornelia (Code Geass) avatars.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Quality Cornelia (Code Geass) avatars.



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 1, 2013)

Can someone make me an avy out of this. 150x150


And a siggy out of this with the word "b-owned" flashing in white. 


Dotted borders or skinny borders plz for both. Will rep twice.


----------



## Shivers (Jul 1, 2013)

Sig coming up!


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 1, 2013)

omg,it's perf. I can't wait for the sig.pek


----------



## Shivers (Jul 1, 2013)

This okay?


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 1, 2013)

Perfection.
Be expecting two reps this week.<3


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 2, 2013)

Could someone create a Garo sig for me?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 First use Koga (the man in the white coat) in the left shoulder in the sig.

 then use this pic as the center image

 then round off with this image on the right. And superimposed on it have the Garo Logo?


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 2, 2013)

Can someone make this into any avy? 

One with a very thin black border and the other with no border please. Also I don't want to change anything with the avy or add anything.


----------



## sworder (Jul 2, 2013)

Grimmjow said:


> Can someone make this into any avy?
> 
> One with a very thin black border and the other with no border please. Also I don't want to change anything with the avy or add anything.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 2, 2013)

Grimmjow said:


> Can someone make this into any avy?
> 
> One with a very thin black border and the other with no border please. Also I don't want to change anything with the avy or add anything.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you both I have repped you both.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 2, 2013)

Senior sized Alucard from Hellsing avatars and Goku from Dragonball Z please.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 2, 2013)

Sets of Meruem from HxH or any type of Ghidora from Toho films.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 3, 2013)

SKINS (fire) avatars please pek


----------



## Sunako (Jul 3, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>



thank youuuuu <3


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 3, 2013)

Somebody make me a Cornelia li britannia (Code Geass) sig, please. Preferably something that would compliment my current avatar.


----------



## sworder (Jul 3, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Somebody make me a Cornelia li britannia (Code Geass) sig, please. Preferably something that would compliment my current avatar.





found the first one on tumblr, made the second one


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Senior sized Alucard from Hellsing avatars and Goku from Dragonball Z please.



​
Rep if taking, please.
Also: let me know if you want borders.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 4, 2013)

Soul Eater please? (Maka preferably)


----------



## Laix (Jul 4, 2013)

Cara Delevingne or Kylie Minogue avatars s'il vous plait


----------



## Cord (Jul 4, 2013)

An avatar out of ?

Resize to 150x200 with a dotted border. Just enhance the colors and if possible, add an "autumn" like effect. Will rep twice, thanks in advance!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Soul Eater please? (Maka preferably)




​
Rep if taking, please



Laix said:


> Cara Delevingne or Kylie Minogue avatars s'il vous plait



​
Rep if taking, please



Cordelia said:


> An avatar out ?
> 
> Resize to 150x200 with a dotted border. Just enhance the colors and if possible, add an "autumn" like effect. Will rep twice, thanks in advance!



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Delicious (Jul 4, 2013)

Laix said:


> Cara Delevingne or Kylie Minogue avatars s'il vous plait


----------



## Laix (Jul 4, 2013)

thank youuu taking all


----------



## Fiona (Jul 4, 2013)

Can i get a thin black border or a dotted border around this please?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Can i get a thin black border or a dotted border around this please?




*Spoiler*: _Here you go_ 




​



Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, pleas



Thanks.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 5, 2013)

Valkyria Chronicles (Game) set please.


----------



## Austin (Jul 5, 2013)

could someone make me a few 150x200 avas out of these?   

will rep


----------



## Imagine (Jul 5, 2013)

Austin said:


> could someone make me a few 150x200 avas out of these?
> 
> will rep


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2013)

Austin said:


> could someone make me a few 150x200 avas out of these?
> 
> will rep



​
Rep if taking, please =)

Edit: ninja'd. =P


----------



## Austin (Jul 5, 2013)

repped both of you because i'm like that


----------



## santanico (Jul 5, 2013)

can I get some awesome Guts avatars?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2013)

starr said:


> can I get some awesome Guts avatars?



​
Rep if taking, please =)
The things I saw when I searched 'guts'


----------



## santanico (Jul 5, 2013)

thank scizor :33


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2013)

starr said:


> thank scizor :33



You're welcome =D


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 5, 2013)

Annie Leonhardt set please?

SPOILERS FO  THOSE WHO DON'T READ THE MANGA

*Spoiler*: __ 



with or without titan form, if you do post one with it put it in spoilers too


----------



## Bitty (Jul 6, 2013)

can someone make this 150x150, dotted border, & rounded edges? 

thanks!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 6, 2013)

More Maka please!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 6, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Annie Leonhardt set please?
> 
> SPOILERS FO  THOSE WHO DON'T READ THE MANGA
> 
> ...




​
Rep if taking, please =)



8Bit said:


> can someone make this 150x150, dotted border, & rounded edges?
> 
> thanks!



​
Rep if taking, please =)



Arya Stark said:


> More Maka please!



​
Rep if taking, please =)


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 6, 2013)

These are wonderful Scizor but I have to spread reps first, gooooosh


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 6, 2013)

Yep. Taking. <3


----------



## Austin (Jul 6, 2013)

Can I get this resized to 150x200? 

will rep


----------



## Scizor (Jul 6, 2013)

Austin said:


> Can I get this resized to 150x200?
> 
> will rep



Here you go:

​


----------



## Fiona (Jul 6, 2013)

Can someone make me a 150x150 avy from this please :33 

Dotted border if possible.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 6, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Can someone make me a 150x150 avy from this please :33
> 
> Dotted border if possible.



Here you go:

​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 7, 2013)

A set out of .


----------



## Stannis (Jul 7, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> A set out of .








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks    .


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 7, 2013)

can I get a 150x200 avy otta this?


and if you could transphere this to sig size


----------



## ℛei (Jul 7, 2013)

PLZ PLZ


----------



## Imagine (Jul 7, 2013)

Reiki said:


> PLZ PLZ


----------



## Marcο (Jul 7, 2013)

Reiki said:


> PLZ PLZ


----------



## ℛei (Jul 7, 2013)

thank you guys


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 7, 2013)

Can someone make me a set please?

This as a avateer: 

This as a sig:


----------



## Delicious (Jul 7, 2013)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> can I get a 150x200 avy otta this?
> 
> 
> and if you could transphere this to sig size


First link doesnt work


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Can someone shrink this gif down to fit our Avatar limits?


----------



## Delicious (Jul 7, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Can someone shrink this gif down to fit our Avatar limits?


----------



## sworder (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks! tenchars


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 8, 2013)

Could someone make an avatar out of ? (minus the flowery border)

150x150 or 150x200, whichever looks best


----------



## sworder (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Stannis (Jul 8, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> Could someone make an avatar out of ? (minus the flowery border)
> 
> 150x150 or 150x200, whichever looks best


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> Could someone make an avatar out of ? (minus the flowery border)
> 
> 150x150 or 150x200, whichever looks best






_On the second row of GIFs I slightly altered the duration time of some of the frames to make it look slightly more natural (imo)._​
Rep if taking, please =)

Edit: I only looked at the request before quoting it and starting to work on it; I didn't see two others had already fulfilled it


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 8, 2013)

Can someone make me an avy out of this. No border is needed,just get rid of the background and resize.


And can I also have the background removed from this pic as well. No re sizing. 


Also,I would really appreciate it if the colors of both pix were played around with in order to make them really pop out. Will rep twice.


----------



## Xin (Jul 8, 2013)

Revy said:


> Can someone make me an avy out of this. No border is needed,just get rid of the background and resize.
> 
> 
> And can I also have the background removed from this pic as well. No re sizing.
> ...







[sp=sigsize][/sp]


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 8, 2013)

Purrrfect.
Second rep coming tmr. Thank you so much.:3


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey, looking for someone to make me a senior sized avatar.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Hey, looking for someone to make me a senior sized avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.





These fine?


----------



## Misao (Jul 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Hey, looking for someone to make me a senior sized avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



pampered it out a bit. 


​


----------



## Schnarf (Jul 8, 2013)

Blood Lad sigs?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks misao, Imagine.

Rep for you both.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 9, 2013)

150x150 

cheers.


----------



## Marcο (Jul 9, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> 150x150
> 
> cheers.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 9, 2013)

Cute Niall Horan avatars please, I beg. 

It doesn't matter if they're gifs, just no borders. :x Oh please.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jul 9, 2013)

[sp]Juubi Jin Obito set with senior avatar (bordered with margin) and any Juubi Jin Obito signature will do as long as its within the file size and dimension limits, please. 

Thank you in advance. [/sp]


----------



## sworder (Jul 9, 2013)

kyochi said:


> Cute Niall Horan avatars please, I beg.
> 
> It doesn't matter if they're gifs, just no borders. :x Oh please.


----------



## sworder (Jul 9, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> [sp]Juubi Jin Obito set with senior avatar (bordered with margin) and any Juubi Jin Obito signature will do as long as its within the file size and dimension limits, please.
> 
> Thank you in advance. [/sp]





I really couldn't find anything good for a sig, maybe there will be something in a  couple of days


----------



## Delicious (Jul 9, 2013)

kyochi said:


> Cute Niall Horan avatars please, I beg.
> 
> It doesn't matter if they're gifs, just no borders. :x Oh please.





​


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 9, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Can someone make me a set please?
> 
> This as a avateer:



In case anyone missed, can someone make this into a 150X150 ava please, will rep.

Cheers


----------



## Imagine (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## sworder (Jul 9, 2013)

I made these 2 as well just in case


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks mate.



sworder said:


> I made these 2 as well just in case



Won't use it now, but cheers, will keep for later.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jul 9, 2013)

sworder said:


> I really couldn't find anything good for a sig, maybe there will be something in a  couple of days


Thank you. The avy's good. 

I'll find a sig later.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 10, 2013)

sworder said:
			
		

>





			
				Delicious said:
			
		

>



These are fab, thank you both a lot  but Delicious, I've changed my mind, I think I'll ask for borders on two of these, but later on, not now !! Thanks guys !!


----------



## Xin (Jul 10, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Thank you. The avy's good.
> 
> I'll find a sig later.



I wouldn't recommend wearing them before monday.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 10, 2013)

Transparency for sig please :  (make the height around 470 so i can put my spoiler tag)


----------



## sworder (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2013)

Raizel said:


> Transparency for sig please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stock is low quality so it looks a bit meh, i wouldn't be offended if you didn't use


----------



## Fiona (Jul 10, 2013)

Can i get a dotted border with this please

*Spoiler*: __ 







Then can i just get a dotted border around this please


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Can i get a dotted border with this please
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiona (Jul 10, 2013)

Laix said:


>



Thank you


----------



## Schnarf (Jul 11, 2013)

Can someone make a set out of this for me?


----------



## Black Sheep (Jul 12, 2013)

Tsunade avys?


----------



## NW (Jul 12, 2013)

Obito avatars? 

Official art (manga, anime, etc.) only.


----------



## sworder (Jul 12, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Tsunade avys?





haven't seen any good Tsunade stocks, sorry :/



Fusion said:


> Obito avatars?
> 
> Official art (manga, anime, etc.) only.


----------



## Black Sheep (Jul 12, 2013)

sworder said:


> haven't seen any good Tsunade stocks, sorry :/



Thanks anyway.


----------



## NW (Jul 12, 2013)

sworder said:


>


Thanks.

Have a rep.


----------



## G (Jul 12, 2013)

avys of the sorrow from mgs3


----------



## Fiona (Jul 12, 2013)

Can i get a Dotted Border around this please?


----------



## Imagine (Jul 12, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Can i get a Dotted Border around this please?


----------



## Fiona (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Black Sheep (Jul 12, 2013)

Anymore Tsunade avys. (Official artwork, Manga, anime.)


----------



## Delicious (Jul 12, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Can i get a Dotted Border around this please?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 12, 2013)

G said:


> avys of the sorrow from mgs3











No need to rep if you take any of these.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 13, 2013)

Does anyone mind making this 150 x 150, solid black border, with the subtitles: How small. That's cute.



I tried scaling with gimp, but it always came out blurry. I ended up changing canvas size and my current avy is the result. Does anyone have any tips? Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> Does anyone mind making this 150 x 150, solid black border, with the subtitles: How small. That's cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried scaling with gimp, but it always came out blurry. I ended up changing canvas size and my current avy is the result. Does anyone have any tips? Thanks, much appreciated.





I use _Photoshop CS6_ so it was a simple case of going to *Image* > *Image Size* and changing it to 150 x 150 for me. I'm not sure how it works with GIMP as I've never used that program. Sorry.


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Anymore Tsunade avys. (Official artwork, Manga, anime.)



just rep; cred optional​ 

​


----------



## Misuzu (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello can I have a 150x150 avatar of this picture with some small effects?

Thanks =)


----------



## Black Sheep (Jul 13, 2013)

Laix said:


> just rep; cred optional​
> 
> ​



Thanks a lot.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 13, 2013)

Laix said:


> I use _Photoshop CS6_ so it was a simple case of going to *Image* > *Image Size* and changing it to 150 x 150 for me. I'm not sure how it works with GIMP as I've never used that program. Sorry.



Looks great. Thanks.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 13, 2013)

Misuzu said:


> Hello can I have a 150x150 avatar of this picture with some small effects?
> 
> Thanks =)







Tell me if you want the border changed

rep please if taking


----------



## Misuzu (Jul 13, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> Tell me if you want the border changed



No thanks looks amazing *-* thank you so much! =)


----------



## NW (Jul 13, 2013)

Could someone resize the gif in my sig to 480 width? Height doesn't matter.


----------



## Xin (Jul 13, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Could someone resize the gif in my sig to 480 width? Height doesn't matter.


----------



## NW (Jul 13, 2013)

Have some rep.


----------



## NW (Jul 13, 2013)

Back again 

Senior ava with black border of my current sig.

And senior sig with black border of .


----------



## Delicious (Jul 13, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Back again
> 
> Senior ava with black border of my current sig.
> 
> And senior sig with black border of .


----------



## NW (Jul 13, 2013)

Delicious said:


>


Repped.


----------



## Black Sheep (Jul 14, 2013)

Official art / Manga avys of Sakura, Sasuke, or Kakashi?


----------



## Synn (Jul 15, 2013)

Eric Northman and Warlow 150x200 gif avatars from True Blood, please :33


----------



## Morglay (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi there, I would like a New Girl Schmidt set please.  As the ava, regular member size. (If you could remove the text in the bottom right corner and brighten it to match with the sig image that would be amazing.) 

With:  As the sig please, regular member size. Your help is much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Zenith (Jul 15, 2013)

Synn said:


> Eric Northman and Warlow 150x200 gif avatars from True Blood, please :33


----------



## Synn (Jul 15, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>



Thanks. Anyone else?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2013)

Something ridiculously funny. I don't care what it is.


----------



## Marcο (Jul 15, 2013)

Synn said:


> Thanks. Anyone else?


----------



## Xin (Jul 15, 2013)

Synn said:


> Eric Northman and Warlow 150x200 gif avatars from True Blood, please :33


----------



## Zenith (Jul 15, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Something ridiculously funny. I don't care what it is.



Raiden I need to leave as i'm out for the night, but when i get back home i'll try something 

ahah it will be funny i hope


----------



## Xin (Jul 15, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Something ridiculously funny. I don't care what it is.


----------



## RF (Jul 15, 2013)

An ava. Just an ava.


----------



## Xin (Jul 15, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> An ava. Just an ava.


----------



## Black Sheep (Jul 15, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Official art / Manga avys of Sakura, Sasuke, or Kakashi?



re-requesting.


----------



## Laix (Jul 15, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> An ava. Just an ava.


----------



## Synn (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Daxter (Jul 15, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Thank you in advance.




I can't see your avatar image, but here's your transparency.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jul 15, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I can't see your avatar image, but here's your transparency.


Thanks, I'll post an alt image. 



Or this:

[sp][/sp]

Do any of these ones work?


----------



## Delicious (Jul 15, 2013)

Synn said:


> Eric Northman and Warlow 150x200 gif avatars from True Blood, please :33


----------



## Daxter (Jul 15, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Thanks, I'll post an alt image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. By line border do you just mean a solid border?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jul 15, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Yes. By line border do you just mean a solid border?


Yeah, a solid border with a margin between the image and the border.


----------



## Daxter (Jul 15, 2013)

Like this then?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jul 15, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Like this then?


Puuuurrrrrfect. 

Thanks. I repped you already.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 













not sure if u wanted an ava


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 15, 2013)

Would someone be able to re-size  to 150x150? :33


----------



## Delicious (Jul 15, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Would someone be able to re-size  to 150x150? :33


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2013)

Can I have a thin black border around both my avatar and sig? Tell me if credit will be necessary for such a service.


----------



## Marcο (Jul 16, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Can I have a thin black border around both my avatar and sig? Tell me if credit will be necessary for such a service.






No need to credit.


----------



## Sougo (Jul 16, 2013)

Looking for a Ruri Gokou avatar.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji avatars!


----------



## RF (Jul 16, 2013)

Guts avatars. (Manga only)


----------



## Scizor (Jul 16, 2013)

Goova said:


> Feng Shen Ji avatars!



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 16, 2013)

Anyone have any 150x200 Tsunade avatars? Will rep.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 16, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> Anyone have any 150x200 Tsunade avatars? Will rep.



​Rep if taking. Tell me what border you would like, if any.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 16, 2013)

Those are great dude, thanks.


Any chance I could see this one rounded?


----------



## Fiona (Jul 17, 2013)

Would it be possible to get a dotted border around these two separately? Its one image though thats trans'd down the middle


----------



## Delicious (Jul 17, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Would it be possible to get a dotted border around these two separately? Its one image though thats trans'd down the middle


----------



## Fiona (Jul 17, 2013)

Delicious said:


>



I didnt want them resized  

Im sorry Lord Stannis


----------



## Delicious (Jul 17, 2013)

Fiona said:


> I didnt want them resized
> 
> Im sorry Lord Stannis



like this then


----------



## Fiona (Jul 17, 2013)

Delicious said:


> like this then



Close enough :33 

Thank you


----------



## Sera (Jul 17, 2013)

150x200 Pretty Little Liars avatars please. [Aria and Ali. Any Aria from season 4 will be great.]


----------



## NW (Jul 17, 2013)

Could someone re-size this to be considerably smaller? Not too small though, I still want the text to be readable.



And I also need a 170x170 profile pic with a dotted border out of this.



Thanks.


----------



## sworder (Jul 17, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Could someone re-size this to be considerably smaller? Not too small though, I still want the text to be readable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NW (Jul 17, 2013)

sworder said:


>


Thanks. 

I'm 24ed so I'll rep ASAP.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 18, 2013)

Black border on this

and on my ava please :33


----------



## Imagine (Jul 18, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Black border on this
> 
> and on my ava please :33


----------



## Rosi (Jul 18, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



thanks


----------



## Negrito (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey, everybody.

I'm not too sure if I should ask of this here. If this is the wrong place, please direct me to where it should go.

I would like to make a logo of the left most design shown here in this picture.


It's for a business card, I don't really know the dimensions that the logo should be. One that is big enough for postcards would be appreciated also.

The outer triagle/the recycling triangle should, if possible, have the words Cuevas Oil Recycle starting from the left bottom corner. The word oil should be on the top corner and recycle on the bottom right.

There's an inner "triangle" but that should just be the initials from the outer triangle's words in the same order corresponding the words.

Also if possible and isn't too much trouble: Color the triangle with in this scheme, Green, Black, Blue. Starting from the bottom left corner.

Will rep of course. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NW (Jul 18, 2013)

Could someone make that smaller and transparent? Thanks.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 18, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Could someone make that smaller and transparent? Thanks.


----------



## NW (Jul 18, 2013)

Perfect, thank you.

I'm 24ed, so I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 18, 2013)

Can someone turn this into a 150x200 avy?



Preferably in a way that crops out the watermark. Will rep, thanks in advance


----------



## Daxter (Jul 18, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> Can someone turn this into a 150x200 avy?
> 
> 
> 
> Preferably in a way that crops out the watermark. Will rep, thanks in advance



Hmm, like this?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 18, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Hmm, like this?



Thanks dude 

1) Is there any way to get one that's in between the two speeds? The first is too quick, but the second looks laggy.

2) Can you zoom it out a bit more? It's a little too closed in on her face.


----------



## Daxter (Jul 18, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> 1) Is there any way to get one that's in between the two speeds? The first is too quick, but the second looks laggy.
> 
> 2) Can you zoom it out a bit more? It's a little too closed in on her face.




I'm sorry that's the best I can do given the H x W restrictions. If I zoom it out enough by making it smaller it will fall well below 200 pixels in height. :S 

Does this look about right for speed? It's okay if you don't want to use, just all I can do.  I can keep changing the speed if you want, though.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 18, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I'm sorry that's the best I can do given the H x W restrictions. If I zoom it out enough by making it smaller it will fall well below 200 pixels in height. :S
> 
> Does this look about right for speed? It's okay if you don't want to use, just all I can do.  I can keep changing the speed if you want, though.



The speed's perfect, thanks!

I'll probably use it, but I think the cropping is a bit off. What I was asking is if you could crop more of the gif into the avy, if that makes sense.


----------



## Daxter (Jul 18, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> The speed's perfect, thanks!
> 
> I'll probably use it, but I think the cropping is a bit off. What I was asking is if you could crop more of the gif into the avy, if that makes sense.



Hmm I know what you mean, that it's too close to her face but what i mean is if i zoom out and capture more of the gif I won't be able to make it 200 height or 150 width anymore, because most of the gif is a close up of this girl, so to capture most of her in such a narrow space is difficult while the original gif is so horizontal. I'll show you (though maybe someone more skilled knows a way I don't, I'm not sure):



That's 150 width, but as you can see in order to capture so much in width, the height suffers a great deal.

Here's this in case. 



Maybe someone better knows a way to rectify this, but unfortunately I don't.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 18, 2013)

Ah, I see what you're saying.

I'll ask around, but the avy you provided is great and I'm happy to use it (when I finally get my 150x200 enabled). Thanks!


----------



## Magician (Jul 19, 2013)

150x150 ava, dotted border with a white margin in between like the one in my current avatar, plz.


----------



## Xin (Jul 19, 2013)

BD said:


> 150x150 ava, dotted border with a white margin in between like the one in my current avatar, plz.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey I'd like 2 senior sized avatars please.

Stocks:  

Thanks in advance to whoever does these requests.
Feel free to play around with any effects or such if you want to.


----------



## Daxter (Jul 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Hey I'd like 2 senior sized avatars please.
> 
> Stocks:
> 
> ...



I made these for you, I hope you like them. If you like them enough and you want to use them, please credit. :>


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 19, 2013)

Salutations, young gummiwutts.

May I have a dotted, 150x150, neatly kept avatar of , please et merci?


----------



## sworder (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Daxter (Jul 19, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Salutations, young gummiwutts.
> 
> May I have a dotted, 150x150, neatly kept avatar of , please et merci?




Who're you calling a gummiwutt?

Like this? 



Edit; Beaten raw.


----------



## Panther (Jul 19, 2013)

Looking for some Juubito sigs.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 19, 2013)

Can someone make this into an avy and just put a very thin black border on it?


----------



## Delicious (Jul 19, 2013)

Grimmjow said:


> Can someone make this into an avy and just put a very thin black border on it?


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you both. I'll rep both of you. Thanks again.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 19, 2013)

sworder said:


>





Daxter said:


> Who're you calling a gummiwutt?
> 
> Like this?
> 
> ...





Grimmjow said:


> Thank you both. I'll rep both of you. Thanks again.



You're all gummiwutts to me. And all gummiwutts look the same. 

Repped you both. I'll decide which one(s) to take once I find a fitting signature. 

Many thanks, mein comrades~


----------



## Delicious (Jul 19, 2013)

Panther said:


> Looking for some Juubito sigs.


----------



## NW (Jul 20, 2013)

Okay, I need someone to shrink make this small enough to be an ava.

Doesn't have to be 150x150. I just want it to be wearable. 

Dotted border too, if possible.



Although, I think the filesize might be too big, so I'm okay with getting that cut or whatever needs to be done.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Okay, I need someone to shrink make this small enough to be an ava.
> 
> Doesn't have to be 150x150. I just want it to be wearable.
> 
> ...



That's GIF is just disturbing


----------



## Delicious (Jul 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Okay, I need someone to shrink make this small enough to be an ava.
> 
> Doesn't have to be 150x150. I just want it to be wearable.
> 
> ...




i feel dirty


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 20, 2013)

Someone make this into an avy. No border plz.


----------



## Marcο (Jul 20, 2013)

Revy said:


> Someone make this into an avy. No border plz.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you<3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 20, 2013)

Does anybody have any good avatars of Tobirama? 150x200.


----------



## Laix (Jul 20, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Does anybody have any good avatars of Tobirama? 150x200.




​


----------



## NW (Jul 20, 2013)

Delicious said:


> i feel dirty


Lol, thanks.

Need to spread.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 20, 2013)

some good avatars from the anime series known as Free!


----------



## Laix (Jul 20, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> some good avatars from the anime series known as Free!



​


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 20, 2013)

>



i like both of these; thanks a lot.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 20, 2013)

Does anyone have any good junior size avatars of Obito please?


----------



## Daxter (Jul 20, 2013)

CrazyVulpine said:


> Does anyone have any good junior size avatars of Obito please?



Are any of these okay? :3


----------



## NW (Jul 20, 2013)

Transparent senior ava of this?



(I swear, if Delicious does this one too... )


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 20, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Are any of these okay? :3


Their great thank you will be taking these thank you so very much will +Rep and credit.
Thanks againpek


----------



## Delicious (Jul 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Transparent senior ava of this?
> 
> 
> 
> (I swear, if Delicious does this one too... )


----------



## NW (Jul 20, 2013)

Delicious said:


>


I hate you. 

Have to spread.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 20, 2013)

Ultron/Guardians of the Galaxy/Avengers/Thanos sets?


----------



## santanico (Jul 21, 2013)

gimme some Tom Hiddleston avies please


----------



## Xin (Jul 21, 2013)

starr said:


> gimme some Tom Hiddleston avies please


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 21, 2013)

Requesting quality Tales Of Graces F avatars.


----------



## Xin (Jul 21, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Requesting quality Tales Of Graces F avatars.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 21, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Ultron/Guardians of the Galaxy/Avengers/Thanos sets?







*Spoiler*: _Ultron Sigs_


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 21, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ultron Sigs_



Taking, the Ultron set thanks so much


----------



## Blur (Jul 21, 2013)

Can anyone make a senior ava from my sig please? :33


----------



## Shizune (Jul 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n71KUiWn1I[/YOUTUBE]

Can somebody make a 150x200 avatar out of the shot of Nicki from 4:20-4:22? Will rep. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Daxter (Jul 21, 2013)

Blur said:


> Can anyone make a senior ava from my sig please? :33






:3


----------



## Blur (Jul 21, 2013)

Daxter said:


> :3



Thanks, will rep when not 24'd.


----------



## Magician (Jul 21, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n71KUiWn1I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Can somebody make a 150x200 avatar out of the shot of Nicki from 4:20-4:22? Will rep. Thanks in advance!





First gif make.

You don't have to use it. Just bored and trying to learn photoshop.

What better way.



Blur said:


> Thanks, will rep when not 24'd.



No-sig, master-race.


----------



## santanico (Jul 21, 2013)

so perf                      .


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 22, 2013)

Can someone make me an avy out of this. No border plz


----------



## Marcο (Jul 22, 2013)

Revy said:


> Can someone make me an avy out of this. No border plz


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 22, 2013)

Lovely.
*reps*


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 22, 2013)

Senior sized Uchiha Madara avatars? Preferably from the 4th Shinobi War.


----------



## Blur (Jul 22, 2013)

BD said:


> No-sig, master-race.



I concur.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 22, 2013)

Radiohead/ Thom Yorke please? :33


----------



## Laix (Jul 22, 2013)

Cassie Ainsworth from 'Skins Pure' avatars please? 150 x 150 and 175 x 250 :33


----------



## Delicious (Jul 22, 2013)

Laix said:


> Cassie Ainsworth from 'Skins Pure' avatars please? 150 x 150 and 175 x 250 :33



​


----------



## Larcher (Jul 23, 2013)

Any Sasori sets avatars/sigs please rep/cred if needed


----------



## Laix (Jul 23, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​



thank you


----------



## Babby (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd like to request ANY good Grimmjow set, ANY good set.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 23, 2013)

Lord Minato said:


> Any Sasori sets avatars/sigs please rep/cred if needed


----------



## Sunako (Jul 23, 2013)

thank youuuuuuu


----------



## Delicious (Jul 23, 2013)

Sunako said:


> thank youuuuuuu


----------



## sworder (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Larcher (Jul 23, 2013)

Delicious said:


>



Thanks i'll rep


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 23, 2013)

Atlas Flame said:


> I'd like to request ANY good Grimmjow set, ANY good set.


----------



## sworder (Jul 23, 2013)

Raizel said:


> Very good but there's still some white background can you please fix it?
> 
> Thanks.





Is this better?


----------



## Misaki Yata (Jul 23, 2013)

Please can you guys make a avatar out of this sexy pic?

I'll rep whoever attempts.


----------



## sworder (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Babby (Jul 23, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


>



Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 23, 2013)

Can someone make me an avy out of this? No border plz.:3


----------



## sworder (Jul 23, 2013)

I feel so gay making this


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 23, 2013)

sworder said:


> I feel so gay making this



Thank you.<3

Well in that case,I'll have to raep you twice.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Jul 24, 2013)

sworder said:


>



words cannot describe how happy i am.Thank you.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 24, 2013)

Senior sized Sinbad from Magi avatars please.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Senior sized Sinbad from Magi avatars please.


----------



## Magician (Jul 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Senior sized Sinbad from Magi avatars please.




*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 24, 2013)

can someone get rid the back ground in these?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magician (Jul 24, 2013)

Senior sized Doflamingo ava's, plox.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 24, 2013)

BD said:


> Senior sized Doflamingo ava's, plox.


----------



## Magician (Jul 24, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


>



Badass.

Thank you.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 25, 2013)

Could I get a transparency of this without the iPod/words? Half the current size as well, please and thank you and reps and such.


----------



## Sieves (Jul 25, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Could I get a transparency of this without the iPod/words? Half the current size as well, please and thank you and reps and such.




*Spoiler*: __ 





like this?


----------



## Maerala (Jul 25, 2013)

It's perfect, thank you so much.


----------



## Sieves (Jul 25, 2013)

Maerala said:


> It's perfect, thank you so much.



np :33



Revy said:


> can someone get rid the back ground in these?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



i am someone 

*Spoiler*: __ 














enjoy!


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 25, 2013)

Zooey Deschanel avys and Sigs please


----------



## Xin (Jul 25, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Zooey Deschanel avys and Sigs please



Sorry, I don't have time to crop avatars atm, but here are a lot of sigworthy gifs:



I'm sure there are others around who can make you avatars.


----------



## Marcο (Jul 25, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Zooey Deschanel avys and Sigs please


----------



## Fiona (Jul 25, 2013)

Xin said:


> Sorry, I don't have time to crop avatars atm, but here are a lot of sigworthy gifs:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are others around who can make you avatars.





Shαnks said:


>



Thank you


----------



## Sieves (Jul 25, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Zooey Deschanel avys and Sigs please


so i wasn't even going to do this cuz i figured someone would cover it
but then i went on tumblr
and i found this  
and next i found the  
and i don't even know if you'd like this
but i had fun making it


----------



## Misaki Yata (Jul 25, 2013)

Another request for avatar please.


----------



## Daxter (Jul 25, 2013)

Boobs.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Jul 25, 2013)

@ Daxter thanks man.

I have another request too.Please make avatars out of this one.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 25, 2013)

warlow avas from the one and only true blood 

150x150

gifs are preferable


----------



## Vice (Jul 25, 2013)

Madara episode 322 animated avatars if possible, please?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 25, 2013)

Can I have this with a transparent background in a sig size please?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 25, 2013)

feng shen ji profile pics. you know the size


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2013)

Could I get my set with a black border and white inner border? Both thin? And same good quality that they currently have, please. :33


----------



## sworder (Jul 25, 2013)

Vice said:


> Madara episode 322 animated avatars if possible, please?


----------



## Magician (Jul 25, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Can I have this with a transparent background in a sig size please?


----------



## Gin (Jul 25, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Could I get my set with a black border and white inner border? Both thin? And same good quality that they currently have, please. :33


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks a million.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 25, 2013)

Can i have a version of this

That is smaller in size than 109 k? The best would be to cut the begining of this and focus on the smile instead.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 25, 2013)

Can someone not only make this an avatar, but show/pm me what they did?


Nevermind, taking this one


----------



## JoJo (Jul 25, 2013)

uhh.. that avatar isn't yours to take


			
				Rules said:
			
		

> 3. The person who requested can choose first and take as many items as they wants. Leftovers are free for grabs for everyone else.


----------



## Vice (Jul 25, 2013)

sworder said:


>



Fucking taking all these man. Love 'em.

Edit: gotta spread bro, unless someone can rep you and I can rep them.


----------



## Marcο (Jul 26, 2013)

Goova said:


> feng shen ji profile pics. you know the size


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

Since Vice decided to grab all of the Madara avatars, has anyone got other alternatives from that episode?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> Since Vice decided to grab all of the Madara avatars, has anyone got other alternatives from that episode?


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 26, 2013)

any joseph gordon-levitt gif avvies? :33


----------



## Daxter (Jul 26, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> any joseph gordon-levitt gif avvies? :33




Oh, that one guy from that one film. 

Here's a couple I cropped for you. Bad/good? 



Edit; ah found more give me a sec.

Edit 2; A few more. O:


----------



## Xin (Jul 26, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> any joseph gordon-levitt gif avvies? :33





Edit: Sorry. Didn't read the "gif". 

Making a few more.


----------



## Xin (Jul 26, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> any joseph gordon-levitt gif avvies? :33


----------



## Zenith (Jul 26, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> any joseph gordon-levitt gif avvies? :33







Shαnks said:


> feng shen ji


could you pm me all the stocks?

thanks in advance


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 26, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Oh, that one guy from that one film.
> 
> Here's a couple I cropped for you. Bad/good?
> 
> ...





Xin said:


> Edit: Sorry. Didn't read the "gif".
> 
> Making a few more.





Miyamoto Musashi said:


> could you pm me all the stocks?
> 
> thanks in advance



taking these and repping you all


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 26, 2013)

and these too 


i wouldn't mind any more though if there are still a few lying around


----------



## Marcο (Jul 26, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> any joseph gordon-levitt gif avvies? :33





Jαmes said:


> i wouldn't mind any more though if there are still a few lying around


 


Miyamoto Musashi said:


> could you pm me all the stocks?
> 
> thanks in advance


Yeah, sure.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 26, 2013)

Transparency please. And another with slight color enhancements to compare if possible. :33


----------



## Hebe (Jul 26, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Transparency please. And another with slight color enhancements to compare if possible. :33


----------



## Maerala (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you so much, they're both lovely. pek

(I screwed up your rep message )


----------



## Hebe (Jul 26, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Thank you so much, they're both lovely. pek
> 
> (I screwed up your rep message )



Glad you like them :33


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 27, 2013)

Can someone make me an avy out of this. No border plz.


Oh and make me an avy out of this too plz. no  border. And if it's not too much trouble,can you do something with the color of it to make it pop out.


Will rep twice.


----------



## Marcο (Jul 27, 2013)

Revy said:


> Can someone make me an avy out of this. No border plz.
> 
> 
> Oh and make me an avy out of this too plz. no  border. And if it's not too much trouble,can you do something with the color of it to make it pop out.
> ...


Like this?


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 27, 2013)

Perfection<3 Thank you.
incoming first rep.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Jul 27, 2013)

Please NF Kami can you bless with me with this amazing gif as my avatar please.


----------



## Xin (Jul 27, 2013)

Misaki Yata said:


> Please NF Kami can you bless with me with this amazing gif as my avatar please.



Am I the NF Kami(na)?

Well anyways I tried, but your filesizelimit is only 100kb so I had to cut out quite some frames.


----------



## Lucciola (Jul 27, 2013)

150 x 150 and 150 x 200 avy from this please :33


----------



## Daxter (Jul 27, 2013)

Lucciola said:


> 150 x 150 and 150 x 200 avy from this please :33




These good?


----------



## Misaki Yata (Jul 27, 2013)

@ Xin thank you Kami but the file size on another forum site is 500KB. xD


----------



## Babby (Jul 27, 2013)

Could I get a hawt Rias Gremory set?


----------



## Laix (Jul 27, 2013)

Atlas Flame said:


> Could I get a hawt Rias Gremory set?





just rep


----------



## ℛei (Jul 27, 2013)

hi hi hi 

resize  to senior ava plz?


----------



## Imagine (Jul 27, 2013)

Reiki said:


> hi hi hi
> 
> resize  to senior ava plz?


Lots of frames so I had to reduce.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 27, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Lots of frames so I had to reduce.



thanks  <3

sorry for trouble


----------



## Jagger (Jul 27, 2013)

Resize to an allowed size for my sig and black border, please? :33 (well, it already have one).


----------



## Imagine (Jul 27, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Resize to an allowed size for my sig and black border, please? :33 (well, it already have one).


----------



## Jagger (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you so much! :amazed Repped.


----------



## santanico (Jul 27, 2013)

really cool Jon Snow avatars (gifs) please


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 27, 2013)

starr said:


> really cool Jon Snow avatars (gifs) please


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 27, 2013)

Avatars from The Wolverine; Hugh Jackman, but only when he's in his black suit.


----------



## sworder (Jul 27, 2013)

starr said:


> really cool Jon Snow avatars (gifs) please


----------



## santanico (Jul 27, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> -





sworder said:


> -



my heroes


----------



## Lucciola (Jul 28, 2013)

Daxter said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> These good?


Thank you :33


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 28, 2013)

150x150 but slow it down please


----------



## Mochi (Jul 28, 2013)

Can someone make me 2 avatars of this scene? My laptop is a evil bitch, she refuses to live and to die >_>



7:05 -7:07

7:11-7:15

No borders, I don't want the RTL II sign (below right corner).

Thanks~


----------



## RF (Jul 28, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> 150x150 but slow it down please



Like this I assume ?


----------



## Xin (Jul 28, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> 150x150 but slow it down please


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 28, 2013)

I can haz Thomas Wayne Batman/Eobard Thawne sets?


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 28, 2013)

I would like to request a set out on any of  
You can choose whichever you want to work with best.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 28, 2013)

Any Code Geass avatars of Lelouch and a signature of Lelouch though can it please be rendered. 
Rep/Cred if needed. Thanks


----------



## Laix (Jul 28, 2013)

Millefeuille said:


> I would like to request a set out on any of
> You can choose whichever you want to work with best.



Just rep.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 28, 2013)

Laix said:


> Just rep.



I will love you for all eternity


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 28, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> I can haz Thomas Wayne Batman/Eobard Thawne sets?



Here's Thomas as Batman, if you want borders i can add some, or any different effects please let me know.. 



make sure to rep and cred please.​


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 28, 2013)

Already repped, wil cred. Thanks.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 28, 2013)

Avy; no effects not border

;


----------



## Marcο (Jul 28, 2013)

Liverbird said:


> Avy; no effects not border
> 
> ;


----------



## Magician (Jul 28, 2013)

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 28, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>





BD said:


> Edit: Ninja'd



thanks guys


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 29, 2013)

can someone please make me an avy out of this scene.
8:50-8:53
end it after the fodder ninja who says damn is out of sight.
simple skinny black border plz<3


----------



## tears (Jul 29, 2013)

hope this okay.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 29, 2013)

do you think you could leave the sword dropping part out? Everything else is perfect.Thank you<3


----------



## Daxter (Jul 29, 2013)

Mochi said:


> Can someone make me 2 avatars of this scene? My laptop is a evil bitch, she refuses to live and to die >_>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Mochi, how is this?


----------



## Babby (Jul 29, 2013)

Any Medaka sets out here!?


----------



## tears (Jul 29, 2013)

Revy said:


> do you think you could leave the sword dropping part out? Everything else is perfect.Thank you<3



okie dokie.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you<33333will rep when I can.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jul 29, 2013)

Can somebody make another trans of this image for my sig, the one I had before just broke.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 29, 2013)

Any Pre-time skip Robin sets? :33


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Any Pre-time skip Robin sets? :33


----------



## Babby (Jul 29, 2013)

Cmooooon, I require Medaka setz!


----------



## ℛei (Jul 29, 2013)

can someone add   crown

to the guy's head(who's standing) on this gif?



and also add some pretty textures,thanks <3


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 29, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


>



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Daxter (Jul 29, 2013)

Reiki said:


> can someone add   crown
> 
> to the guy's head(who's standing) on this gif?
> 
> ...



I'm sorry I don't know how to make it pretty but here, I only recoloured it how I liked it. Maybe someone else can make it pretty. :c


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 29, 2013)

last request for today.
Can someone make me an avy out of this?

yes,I'm whoring naruto part 2 episode 322 for all it's worth.
simple skinny black border plz.


----------



## Daxter (Jul 29, 2013)

Revy said:


> last request for today.
> Can someone make me an avy out of this?
> 
> yes,I'm whoring naruto part 2 episode 322 for all it's worth.
> simple skinny black border plz.






:3 ?


----------



## Magician (Jul 29, 2013)

Revy said:


> last request for today.
> Can someone make me an avy out of this?
> 
> yes,I'm whoring naruto part 2 episode 322 for all it's worth.
> simple skinny black border plz.





Edit: Ninja'd and forgot the border.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 29, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I'm sorry I don't know how to make it pretty but here, I only recoloured it how I liked it. Maybe someone else can make it pretty. :c



thanks  repped <3 noworries it looks pretty

but if anyone else will try to,that would be awesome


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks guys.
I'll rep you both(when I can) for your hard work.
Will probably use both since I'm on a switching avy spree.


----------



## Babby (Jul 29, 2013)

Cmooon anyone!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Jagger (Jul 29, 2013)

Any Madara avatars (if they were from the manga, it'd be better)? :33


----------



## Mochi (Jul 29, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Hey Mochi, how is this?



Super cute 

Can you cut the first frames from the second avatar? Where she is moving her head in the beginning, I don't want that  (it should look like the first avatar)

If you can fix that it'll be super awesome! Double rep of course. :33


----------



## Magician (Jul 29, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Any Madara avatars (if they were from the manga, it'd be better)? :33





Dat Jiggity Jagz


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 29, 2013)

Atlas Flame said:


> Cmooooon, I require Medaka setz!





Jagger said:


> Any Madara avatars (if they were from the manga, it'd be better)? :33



rep and cred please


----------



## Magician (Jul 29, 2013)

Can I get some more Doflamingo senior sized ava's?


----------



## G (Jul 29, 2013)

Avy


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 29, 2013)

BD said:


> Can I get some more Doflamingo senior sized ava's?


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 29, 2013)

BD said:


> Can I get some more Doflamingo senior sized ava's?




if you want a border lemme know


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2013)

BD said:


> Can I get some more Doflamingo senior sized ava's?



​
Rep if taking, please

Edit: double ninja'd, lol.



G said:


> Avy



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 29, 2013)

G said:


> Avy


----------



## Magician (Jul 29, 2013)

Repped you all, thanks.


----------



## Babby (Jul 29, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> rep and cred please



Hmm... these are pretty nice, could you possibly border all 3 of them? Thanks btw, repped.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 29, 2013)

Atlas Flame said:


> Hmm... these are pretty nice, could you possibly border all 3 of them? Thanks btw, repped.



sure, are dotted borders ok?


----------



## Babby (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah, they're fine, thanks.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 29, 2013)

BD said:


> Dat Jiggity Jagz


Thanks! :amazed



Hollow'd Heart said:


> rep and cred please


I saved them, so I repped you. :33 If I use them, I'll give you the credit then.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jul 29, 2013)

Could someone make a new sig trans of this:


----------



## Magician (Jul 29, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Could someone make a new sig trans of this:


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks BD. 

I repped you earlier so I gotta spread first.


----------



## Daxter (Jul 30, 2013)

Mochi said:


> Super cute
> 
> Can you cut the first frames from the second avatar? Where she is moving her head in the beginning, I don't want that  (it should look like the first avatar)
> 
> If you can fix that it'll be super awesome! Double rep of course. :33



Of course I can~ 

How's this then~ :3


----------



## ℛei (Jul 30, 2013)

<3


----------



## Scizor (Jul 30, 2013)

Reiki said:


> <3



Here you go:
​


----------



## Daxter (Jul 30, 2013)

Reiki said:


> <3




I'm on a roll. 

I had to reduce the colours to keep it under the file size limit, I hope that's allright.



Edit; Ninja'd~


----------



## ℛei (Jul 30, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Here you go:
> ​


THANKS 

repped ofc


Daxter said:


> I'm on a roll.
> 
> I had to reduce the colours to keep it under the file size limit, I hope that's allright.
> 
> ...


it's pretty  must spread to rep,I hate it

thanks you both


----------



## Mochi (Jul 30, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Of course I can~
> 
> How's this then~ :3



Super cute awesome kawaii desuu


----------



## NW (Jul 30, 2013)

Transparent senior ava of this



And a transparent senior sig of this (without the speech bubble)


----------



## Sieves (Jul 30, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Transparent senior ava of this
> 
> 
> 
> And a transparent senior sig of this (without the speech bubble)




*Spoiler*: _here ya go_


----------



## NW (Jul 30, 2013)

They're great! 

Repped.


----------



## santanico (Jul 30, 2013)

make the file size smaller please


----------



## Marcο (Jul 30, 2013)

starr said:


> make the file size smaller please


----------



## santanico (Jul 30, 2013)

thank you sir


----------



## Revolution (Jul 31, 2013)

Can someone make this a 150x150 gif?


----------



## Marcο (Jul 31, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Can someone make this a 150x150 gif?


----------



## Revolution (Jul 31, 2013)

^
Thank you. I'll have to rep in 24


----------



## RF (Jul 31, 2013)

Request: Merge these 4 into one single avatar. 


*Spoiler*: __ 













In the order they were posted.


----------



## Laix (Jul 31, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Request: Merge these 4 into one single avatar.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## tears (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## RF (Jul 31, 2013)

Many thanks to both of you.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 31, 2013)

A very simple set with this please? : 

Make ava from all faces and use dotted border.

Thanksies. :33


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 31, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> A very simple set with this please? :
> 
> Make ava from all faces and use dotted border.
> 
> Thanksies. :33



you want the avatar in gif format, correct? i will try to work with it once i have the time today.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 31, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> you want the avatar in gif format, correct? i will try to work with it once i have the time today.



That would be neat!


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 31, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> That would be neat!



here you go! Fixed the avatar:


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you soooooo much! Exactly how I wanted!

edit: is there something wrong with ava? it doesn't work as gif to me.


----------



## Sieves (Jul 31, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Thank you soooooo much! Exactly how I wanted!
> 
> edit: is there something wrong with ava? it doesn't work as gif to me.



I made an avatar to go with the sig which should work


----------



## Magician (Jul 31, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> here you go!



You didn't make it loop forever, yo.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 31, 2013)

Senior sized avatar please, feel free to add effects or such if you want.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> Senior sized avatar please, feel free to add effects or such if you want.





rep and cred please


----------



## Stunna (Jul 31, 2013)

Senior size, please.


----------



## sworder (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Magician (Jul 31, 2013)

Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## santanico (Aug 1, 2013)

make an avy outta this please


----------



## Xin (Aug 1, 2013)

starr said:


> make an avy outta this please


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2013)

starr said:


> make an avy outta this please



Here you go:
​


Edit: shinobi'd, lol


----------



## santanico (Aug 1, 2013)

they're both awesome, thank you


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2013)

starr said:


> they're both awesome, thank you



You're welcome


----------



## Impact (Aug 1, 2013)

Can someone try to make an avatar out of the middle panel?

*Spoiler*: __ 








senior size with border please


----------



## CalmPurple (Aug 1, 2013)

Can someone resize this as a gif avatar? 
[sp][/sp]
Size 125x125


----------



## Magician (Aug 1, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Can someone try to make an avatar out of the middle panel?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Magician (Aug 1, 2013)

CalmPurple said:


> Can someone resize this as a gif avatar?
> [sp][/sp]
> Size 125x125


----------



## Alyss (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello, can someone make a Clara Oswin Oswald set for me? Please 

 (stock video, can give you gifs if necessary, I have the software to do that)

Avatar I want Clara (she can be mouthing anything, unless I'm not allowed to have gifs in my avvie yet, in which case I just want her pretty face )

Signature Could I please have the Dalek Clara flashing and and text saying "I am HUMAN" Something like that would be so appreciated 

I don't have much rep power so I doubt it would be worth anything, but I'll make sure to rep you loads and loads

Thank yuu~~

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epc-Z974eiQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sworder (Aug 1, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Can someone try to make an avatar out of the middle panel?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Impact (Aug 1, 2013)

@BD Actually wanted the face only without the text should have made my request clearer but thanks man



sworder said:


>



This is perfect thanks


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 1, 2013)

Can someone try to make an avatar out of  please?

Senior size with border please


----------



## Babby (Aug 1, 2013)

Could I get a good set with Sadao Maō from The Devil is a Part timer series? Thanks.


----------



## Vermin (Aug 1, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Can someone try to make an avatar out of  please?
> 
> Senior size with border please


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 1, 2013)

Awesome thank you


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 1, 2013)

Atlas Flame said:


> Could I get a good set with Sadao Maō from The Devil is a Part timer series? Thanks.



*Spoiler*: _Set #1_ 









*Spoiler*: _Set #2_


----------



## Babby (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks. :amazed


----------



## Revolution (Aug 2, 2013)

In the latest episode of Shippuden 323, there is a scene where it looks like a hawk flies over Sasuke and Sasuke dies (it is actually a random solder) how can I make a signature or avatar gif of it?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 2, 2013)

Can I get some Hachiken (Silver Spoon) avatars please? :33


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Can I get some Hachiken (Silver Spoon) avatars please? :33



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 2, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



 Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Thanks a bunch!



You're welcome


----------



## CalmPurple (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you 

But it doesn't move when I try to use it.


----------



## Horan (Aug 2, 2013)

Anyone willing to make Jean Kirschtein or Zoro avatars please ? uwu


----------



## Daxter (Aug 2, 2013)

CalmPurple said:


> Thank you
> 
> But it doesn't move when I try to use it.




This one will work for you. :3


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 2, 2013)

Any Shingeki no Kyoujin (Attack on Titan) sets?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Any Shingeki no Kyoujin (Attack on Titan) sets?




​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Ghost (Aug 2, 2013)

part 1 Naruto avatars?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

Anyone who can turn  in to senior size?

Also, if the dotted borders could be removed that would be awesome.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2013)

Any animated Beware the Batman sets?


----------



## tears (Aug 2, 2013)

hope this okay.


----------



## Annabella (Aug 2, 2013)

Can someone please make this fanart into a senior sig with transparent background



will rep ofc :33 thank you


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 2, 2013)

tears said:


> hope this okay.



Perfect, thanks.


----------



## Austin (Aug 2, 2013)

can someone make  > 700kb?


----------



## Xin (Aug 2, 2013)

Austin said:


> can someone make  > 700kb?



I don't quite understand what you need Austin. 

Something like this? 


Or this?


Or this?


----------



## sworder (Aug 2, 2013)

Annabella said:


> Can someone please make this fanart into a senior sig with transparent background
> 
> 
> 
> will rep ofc :33 thank you


----------



## Austin (Aug 2, 2013)

Xin said:


> I don't quite understand what you need Austin.
> 
> Something like this?
> 
> ...




I want it for twitter, so I want to keep it 150x150 but cut a few frames to make it smaller than 700 kb


----------



## RF (Aug 2, 2013)

But it _is_ smaller than 700kb.


----------



## Daxter (Aug 2, 2013)

Austin said:


> I want it for twitter, so I want to keep it 150x150 but cut a few frames to make it smaller than 700 kb



The original 150 x 150 gif you linked is only 170kb, or thereabouts. You should be good?


----------



## Annabella (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you sworder! +reps it's perfect :33


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 2, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please


I'll take it.  Thank you.

But I must have more.  MORE!!!! 

If anyone has more sets from Attack on Titan, I'd appreciate those too.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 2, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> I'll take it.  Thank you.
> 
> But I must have more.  MORE!!!!
> 
> If anyone has more sets from Attack on Titan, I'd appreciate those too.


----------



## Magician (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Xin (Aug 3, 2013)

Austin said:


> I want it for twitter, so I want to keep it 150x150 but cut a few frames to make it smaller than 700 kb



Apparently the twitter avatarsize really is 700 kb. 

That means you can simply use the gif you posted and will be ok. 

Tho I don't know whether twitter allows gifs or not.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## NW (Aug 3, 2013)

Senior set with a dotted border of this?



Griffith as the ava.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 3, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Senior set with a dotted border of this?
> 
> 
> 
> Griffith as the ava.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 3, 2013)

Can I get Hachiken (Silver Spoon) avatars?

Thankies again. :33


----------



## Daxter (Aug 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Can I get Hachiken (Silver Spoon) avatars?
> 
> Thankies again. :33




Made some for you. O: 



Hope they're okay. :3


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 3, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Made some for you. O:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they're okay. :3



Daxteeeeeer  Thanks!


----------



## Daxter (Aug 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Daxteeeeeer  Thanks!




Soooo welcome.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 3, 2013)

Senior sized avatar with dotted border, pretty please? :33

And, if you can, resize it to senior sized sig without any borders? (without the mark, of course).


----------



## Vermin (Aug 3, 2013)

[sp]  [/sp]


----------



## Jagger (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you! :amazed

I will rep when I can, I've been 24'd.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 3, 2013)

Does anyone have some Spider-Man avatars?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 3, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> you want comic or movie verse?



Comic please


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 3, 2013)

I need it 150 x 150


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 3, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> I need it 150 x 150



here


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 4, 2013)

Otori Takeo said:


> sworder said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Can I get a trans of the avatars (without borders) I previously selected, please?

Sweet Daxter-kun, all of yours died.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Does anyone have some Spider-Man avatars?



​
Rep if taking, please =)


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 4, 2013)

Can someone make a Gurren Lagann set(Preferably Post-Skip).


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 4, 2013)

Can someone add a border to this image and make Sasuke's eyes glow red.


----------



## RF (Aug 4, 2013)

150x150 and appropriate NF filesize limit.

Stock :


----------



## Xin (Aug 4, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> 150x150 and appropriate NF filesize limit.
> 
> Stock :


----------



## Brox (Aug 4, 2013)

konoha?s elders? set?


----------



## Daxter (Aug 4, 2013)

Otori Takeo said:


> Can I get a trans of the avatars (without borders) I previously selected, please?
> 
> Sweet Daxter-kun, all of yours died.



Ah, I must have been cleaning my imgur out. Loloops.

I grabbed your stock and re-did it though. Howz dis homez?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 4, 2013)

Misaki Yata said:


> Can someone add a border to this image and make Sasuke's eyes glow red.



how is this?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2013)

Any Denzel Washington boss avys?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Any Denzel Washington boss avys?



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Laix (Aug 4, 2013)

Kylie Minogue avas from her lyric video for 'Skirt'? 150 X 200 please


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2013)

: DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Xin (Aug 4, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Any Denzel Washington boss avys?


----------



## Kid (Aug 4, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Any Denzel Washington boss avys?



Raiden


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2013)

MUCHH APPRECIATED. THANK YOU

I WILL BE USING ALL OF THESE


----------



## ℛei (Aug 4, 2013)

<3


----------



## sworder (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## ℛei (Aug 4, 2013)

thans 

repped


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2013)

Laix said:


> Kylie Minogue avas from her lyric video for 'Skirt'? 150 X 200 please



​
Rep and cred if taking, please



Reiki said:


> <3



​
Rep if taking, please

Edit: ninja'd for Reiki's request.


----------



## Laix (Aug 4, 2013)

YOU FUCKING LEGEEEEEEEEND


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2013)

Laix said:


> YOU FUCKING LEGEEEEEEEEND



I'm glad you like them so much!


----------



## ℛei (Aug 4, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please
> 
> Edit: ninja'd for Reiki's request.



thank you anyway :33 repped


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2013)

Reiki said:


> thank you anyway :33 repped



You're welcome


----------



## Daxter (Aug 4, 2013)

Brox said:


> konoha?s elders? set?



This is an odd request, but challenges are fun. >.>

I know this is them in youth, but I hope it's allright. I liked making it.


----------



## Babby (Aug 4, 2013)

Could I get a good set for Atlas Flame, the Dragon from Fairy Tail?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 4, 2013)

looking for some random 150x150 avatars


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2013)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> looking for some random 150x150 avatars



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Daxter (Aug 4, 2013)

TheDestroyer said:


> Can someone make a Gurren Lagann set(Preferably Post-Skip).




I made this for you, I hope it's good enough. You didn't specify a character, so I just used a picture I liked and played around in ps. :>

If you do decide to use, please credit. :3


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 4, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I made this for you, I hope it's good enough. You didn't specify a character, so I just used a picture I liked and played around in ps. :>
> 
> If you do decide to use, please credit. :3



Using


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 4, 2013)

Any 150x150 avys of Peter Capaldi? :33


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2013)

150x150, same quality please


----------



## Xin (Aug 5, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, same quality please


----------



## Rob (Aug 5, 2013)

This section is new to me, but do people edit pictures and such too? Or do they just find and give away sets?


----------



## JoJo (Aug 5, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> This section is new to me, but do people edit pictures and such too? Or do they just find and give away sets?



In the general request thread you request stuff. Like if you want an avatar out of gif/image XXX they someone might do it. 

They giveaway sets at the giveaway thread.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> This section is new to me, but do people edit pictures and such too? Or do they just find and give away sets?



It's actually forbidden to Giveaway others' work, so yes people make their own stuff here.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2013)

senior size ples


----------



## Marcο (Aug 5, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size ples


----------



## Rob (Aug 5, 2013)

I see, so If I wanted someone to edit a picture for me, I'd go to the giveaway thread instead?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> I see, so If I wanted someone to edit a picture for me, I'd go to the giveaway thread instead?



no, you'd request in this thread, or in a shop. the giveaway thread is where people give away things like avatars and sets that they've made that people can claim and use for a bit.


----------



## Rob (Aug 5, 2013)

Ah. I see. 

Well, I'll probably stop by here tomorrow then. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Magician (Aug 6, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

Add dotted borders to this, plz.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2013)

BD said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> Add dotted borders to this, plz.



Here you go:
​
I resized it to maintain the quality/frames while keeping it under 1 Mb.
Also: can you please tell me in which volume(s) those panels can be found?


----------



## Magician (Aug 6, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Here you go:
> ​
> I resized it to maintain the quality/frames while keeping it under 1 Mb.
> Also: can you please tell me in which volume(s) those panels can be found?



Thank You and those are from the last few chapters of the Punk Hazard arc.

Volume 70.

Dat Doflamingo.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 6, 2013)

*Request*



Can someone please make this picture into a set and put dotted borders too?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone have any Matt Smith/11th Doctor sets they don't want anymore?


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 7, 2013)

Can someone make me a Tobirama set using actual panels from the manga? Will rep twice. avy and sig different plz.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 7, 2013)

Resize please and keep the height around 470.

And a gif ava made from it too.

Will rep and credit. :33


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

Revy said:


> Can someone make me a Tobirama set using actual panels from the manga? Will rep twice. avy and sig different plz.




​
Rep if taking, please



Arya Stark said:


> Resize please and keep the height around 470.
> 
> And a gif ava made from it too.
> 
> Will rep and credit. :33




​
Rep if taking, please (no need to credit)


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow,this is perfection.pek Thank you,Scizor. You always do amazing work. Will rep you twice. One rep for the sig and one for the avy.

24'd. will give you your first rep when I can.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please (no need to credit)​




Geez, I need to spread rep, I'm really sorry 

But this is perfect, thank you!​


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

Revy said:


> Wow,this is perfection.pek Thank you,Scizor. You always do amazing work. Will rep you twice. One rep for the sig and one for the avy.
> 
> 24'd. will give you your first rep when I can.





Arya Stark said:


> Geez, I need to spread rep, I'm really sorry
> 
> But this is perfect, thank you!



I'm glad you both like them!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 7, 2013)

Mr. Kaneda said:


> Can someone please make this picture into a set and put dotted borders too?









Gilgamesh said:


> Anyone have any Matt Smith/11th Doctor sets they don't want anymore?



here 





just rep and cred!


----------



## Imagine (Aug 7, 2013)

In need of good Smoker avatars from One Piece. Will rep.


----------



## Boomy (Aug 7, 2013)

- ava, transparent, no borders, senior sized.

 - sig, transparent, no borders, 406x455.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

Imagine said:


> In need of good Smoker avatars from One Piece. Will rep.



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Laix (Aug 7, 2013)

150 x 200 & 150 x 150 please :33 no borders

[] [] [] []


----------



## Imagine (Aug 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please


Taking the one of the left. Will rep when not 24'd.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 7, 2013)

Laix said:


> 150 x 200 & 150 x 150 please :33 no borders
> 
> [] [] [] []



you want all of them done?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

Laix said:


> 150 x 200 & 150 x 150 please :33 no borders
> 
> [] [] [] []





​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 7, 2013)

Any Madoka Magica and K-on gif avatars or sets?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Any Madoka Magica and K-on gif avatars or sets?



Here you go:

​


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2013)

senior size please w/good quality


----------



## Marcο (Aug 7, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size please w/good quality


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. Gotta spread


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Any Madoka Magica and K-on gif avatars or sets?



Some of 'Azusa' (K-On) as per request:



​


Stunna said:


> senior size please w/good quality



​
Rep if taking, please =)

Edit: ninja'd for Stunna's request.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 7, 2013)

Tobirama avatars


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Tobirama avatars



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## JoJo (Aug 7, 2013)

Could someone be so kind and add dotted borders on my sig?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Could someone be so kind and add dotted borders on my sig?





_It was way over the max. filesize limit, so I resized it to maintain quality/frames._​


----------



## JoJo (Aug 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> _It was way over the max. filesize limit, so I resized it to maintain quality/frames._​



Really? When I checked it was 902 KB. Well thanks anyway gotta spread.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Really? When I checked it was 902 KB. Well thanks anyway gotta spread.



It was 1791 Kb =0
And you're welcome!


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Here you go:
> 
> ​





Scizor said:


> Some of 'Azusa' (K-On) as per request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much appreciated.  I will rep once the 24'd hour limit thing is up.


----------



## santanico (Aug 7, 2013)

crop and resize this please 150x150


----------



## Marcο (Aug 7, 2013)

starr said:


> crop and resize this please 150x150


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 7, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank-you!


----------



## santanico (Aug 7, 2013)

wonderful, thank you


----------



## Jagger (Aug 8, 2013)

Dotted avatar on the girl, please? Also, if it is possible, a dotted avatar one without borders.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 8, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Dotted avatar on the girl, please? Also, if it is possible, a dotted avatar one without borders.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 8, 2013)

Delicious said:


>


Thank you so much! Will rep you.


----------



## Magician (Aug 8, 2013)

^Dotted border around this.



150x150 and dotted border around this, too.

Will rep.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 8, 2013)

BD said:


> ^Dotted border around this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Matador (Aug 8, 2013)

150x150 avy resize, dotted border (if possible, slow down the gif a little bit)



A little sharpening, and a dotted border would be nice


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2013)

N said:


> 150x150 avy resize, dotted border (if possible, slow down the gif a little bit)
> 
> 
> 
> A little sharpening, and a dotted border would be nice




​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Matador (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for completing it so quickly


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2013)

N said:


> Thanks for completing it so quickly



You're welcome.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 8, 2013)

Scizor,can you make me a couple of Tobirama sets like the one you made me. I don't mind having to rep you for my entire NF life.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2013)

Revy said:


> Scizor,can you make me a couple of Tobirama sets like the one you made me. I don't mind having to rep you for my entire NF life.



Sure, here you go:







​


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 8, 2013)

any Black Canary avatars?


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 8, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Sure, here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yum.Thank you. Let the repathon begin.

edit:can I also have a sig panel of him returning Juubito's gift?


----------



## Sunako (Aug 8, 2013)

X-men stuff, please? 3


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2013)

Revy said:


> Yum.Thank you. Let the repathon begin.
> 
> edit:can I also have a sig panel of him returning Juubito's gift?



You're welcome and sure, here:
​


Sunako said:


> X-men stuff, please? 3



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 8, 2013)

Once again,thank you.pek


----------



## Daxter (Aug 8, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> any Black Canary avatars?



Hmm, you didn't specify borders or details, but here's some plain jane stuff for ya. If you need anything for them, holla.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 8, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Hmm, you didn't specify borders or details, but here's some plain jane stuff for ya. If you need anything for them, holla.



do you have this in color? or is it originally in B/W? also is this from one of the comics?? i'd like a dotted border too please.


----------



## Daxter (Aug 8, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> do you have this in color? or is it originally in B/W? also is this from one of the comics?? i'd like a dotted border too please.




As far as I can tell it's originally black and white, but I can have a look around for the colour version (if one exists) and get back to you if I find it. In the mean time, here's the one you singled out with a border, and I do believe it is a fanart.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 8, 2013)

Daxter said:


> As far as I can tell it's originally black and white, but I can have a look around for the colour version (if one exists) and get back to you if I find it. In the mean time, here's the one you singled out with a border, and I do believe it is a fanart.



thanks. lemme rep and cred you asap


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2013)

senior size please


----------



## Daxter (Aug 9, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size please






:3


----------



## NW (Aug 9, 2013)

Senior set with dotted borders.

Here's the stock.



Also, could the sig have a width of 480? Height doesn't matter.


----------



## Daxter (Aug 9, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Senior set with dotted borders.
> 
> Here's the stock.
> 
> ...


----------



## NW (Aug 9, 2013)

Daxter said:


>


Thank you. :33


----------



## Fiona (Aug 9, 2013)

I just need an avy made from this and please try to get as much of her in it as possible please



Dotted border please :33 

and then just a dotted border around this


----------



## Imagine (Aug 9, 2013)

Fiona said:


> I just need an avy made from this and please try to get as much of her in it as possible please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiona (Aug 9, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



Repped and creddedededed


----------



## NW (Aug 9, 2013)

Could someone take the black border off my ava and replace it with a dotted border?

If that's even possible.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 9, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Could someone take the black border off my ava and replace it with a dotted border?
> 
> If that's even possible.


----------



## NW (Aug 9, 2013)

You sir, have been repped.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 10, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please




thank you very much!


----------



## Gin (Aug 10, 2013)

can someone reduce this to under 341kb while retaining as much quality and as many frames as possible?

thanks


----------



## Daxter (Aug 10, 2013)

Frost said:


> can someone reduce this to under 341kb while retaining as much quality and as many frames as possible?
> 
> thanks




How's this?


----------



## Gin (Aug 10, 2013)

Daxter said:


> How's this?


great

much appreciated


----------



## NW (Aug 10, 2013)

Two senior avaas from these?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 10, 2013)

is it possible to put in senior sized sig pls ?


----------



## Marcο (Aug 10, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Two senior avaas from these?


----------



## Magician (Aug 10, 2013)

Edit: Dammit, too slow.


----------



## NW (Aug 10, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>


Thanks. 

Repped. 

Edit: Thanks to you too, BD.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 10, 2013)

Some dotted border avatars please.


----------



## Daxter (Aug 11, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Some dotted border avatars please.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 11, 2013)

Daxter said:


>



Thanks man.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 11, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> is it possible to put in senior sized sig pls ?



re-requesting pls.


----------



## sworder (Aug 11, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> re-requesting pls.



the sig is already within senior sizes

if you want it bigger, that can be done but stretching it will make the quality lower


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 11, 2013)

sworder said:


> the sig is already within senior sizes
> 
> if you want it bigger, that can be done but stretching it will make the quality lower



thank you.  i'll take this size.


----------



## G (Aug 11, 2013)

Transparent sig (remove only the background, keep effects and speech bubbles)


Senior sized avatar, no effects, no border


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 11, 2013)

150x150, resized 

rep is waiting for you my pretties

preferable if you kept the subtitle in aswell and enhanced the colors


----------



## Daxter (Aug 11, 2013)

Trinity said:


> 150x150, resized
> 
> rep is waiting for you my pretties
> 
> preferable if you kept the subtitle in aswell and enhanced the colors






:3


----------



## rice (Aug 12, 2013)

G said:


> Transparent sig (remove only the background, keep effects and speech bubbles)
> 
> 
> Senior sized avatar, no effects, no border




​


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 12, 2013)

Will Graham [Hannibal] GIF avatar senior size please.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 12, 2013)

Jesse Pinkman (Breaking Bad) please. :33


----------



## Melodie (Aug 12, 2013)

Female Titan Avatars (Gif preferably). From Shingeki no Kyojin/Attack on Titan.


----------



## Zenith (Aug 12, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Jesse Pinkman (Breaking Bad) please. :33


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 12, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Jesse Pinkman (Breaking Bad) please. :33



Hunh. I came here to ask for this, only, 150x200, if anyone would be so kind.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 12, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>



Awesome, thanks!



Sasuke said:


> Hunh. I came here to ask for this, only, 150x200, if anyone would be so kind.



Nice taste, beatch.


----------



## WZRD (Aug 12, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Female Titan Avatars (Gif preferably). From Shingeki no Kyojin/Attack on Titan.


----------



## Cord (Aug 12, 2013)

Avatars out of these? ( and )

With dotted borders and 150x200 size. Will rep twice (for the two of them). Thank you.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 12, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Avatars out of these? ( and )
> 
> With dotted borders and 150x200 size. Will rep twice (for the two of them). Thank you.


----------



## Impact (Aug 12, 2013)

Can someone help making this a bit smaller as a sig


[/QUOTE]


----------



## NW (Aug 12, 2013)

Senior set of this.



No border. I want the sig to be 480 in width, height doesn't matter. :33


----------



## Babby (Aug 12, 2013)

Could I get a set of Tsuna from Hitman Reborn in his Ultimate Dying Will mode? Thanks.


----------



## Magician (Aug 12, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Senior set of this.
> 
> 
> No border. I want the sig to be 480 in width, height doesn't matter. :33





It was only 20 pixels away from 480 so not much of a difference.


----------



## NW (Aug 12, 2013)

BD said:


> It was only 20 pixels away from 480 so not much of a difference.


Could I have an ava too? 

And thanks.


----------



## Magician (Aug 12, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Could I have an ava too?
> 
> And thanks.


----------



## NW (Aug 12, 2013)

Repped        .


----------



## Daxter (Aug 12, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Hunh. I came here to ask for this, only, 150x200, if anyone would be so kind.




Mmmmmmm brba.

I have no idea what the size limit is for 150x200 avatars, so if these are any good for you, hit me up for adjustments or borders.








			
				♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:
			
		

> Can someone help making this a bit smaller as a sig


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2013)

Fusion said:


> So, umm... Could I have a 480 width (with whatever height fits) sig of this?
> 
> 
> 
> BD did it but the one he made was the same size as this and wasn't 480.


----------



## Magician (Aug 12, 2013)

Linked the wrong image, ooops.


----------



## Impact (Aug 12, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Mmmmmmm brba.
> 
> I have no idea what the size limit is for 150x200 avatars, so if these are any good for you, hit me up for adjustments or borders.



Odd I can't see anything Dax.

Edit: ah I see it now thanks man  

gotta spread


----------



## Brox (Aug 12, 2013)

150x150?


----------



## Silence (Aug 12, 2013)

^




Dastan said:


> Will Graham [Hannibal] GIF avatar senior size please.


----------



## Brox (Aug 12, 2013)

thank you.


----------



## NW (Aug 12, 2013)

Could I have the filesize on this reduced?

The gif won't work.


----------



## sworder (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Aug 12, 2013)

avy size please


----------



## Marcο (Aug 12, 2013)

starr said:


> avy size please


----------



## santanico (Aug 12, 2013)

thank you, gotta spread


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 12, 2013)

GIF not working.Can you reduce file size a bit?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 12, 2013)

Sig of . Dotted border with margin please, thank you. :33


----------



## sworder (Aug 12, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Sig of . Dotted border with margin please, thank you. :33


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you kind sir. :33


----------



## Babby (Aug 13, 2013)

Could I get this as an avatar and a sig? The avatar will just be his head while the sig is the whole picture, do any kind of border.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 13, 2013)

Can anyone make this glorious picture into an avy?


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 13, 2013)

Armin Arlert avatars, please!


----------



## Magician (Aug 13, 2013)

Mr. Kaneda said:


> Can anyone make this glorious picture into an avy?


----------



## rice (Aug 13, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> Armin Arlert avatars, please!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 13, 2013)

Senior avy please. Dotted border with margin. 



Thank you in advance.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 13, 2013)

Sasha/Potatoe eating girl from snk avatar and sigs please


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 13, 2013)

Ava size please;


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 13, 2013)

150x150 dotted avatar of  stock please, specifically the upper-rightmost panel of Toph's face. Many thanks


----------



## sworder (Aug 13, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Ava size please;


----------



## sworder (Aug 13, 2013)

Otori Takeo said:


> 150x150 dotted avatar of  stock please, specifically the upper-rightmost panel of Toph's face. Many thanks





as you can see, if proportions are kept, there's not enough width in the picture to properly capture her head

i can make it anyway if you want, but yeah it'll be a super closeup


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 13, 2013)

sworder said:


>



Yay! Thanks man.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 13, 2013)

sworder said:


> as you can see, if proportions are kept, there's not enough width in the picture to properly capture her head
> 
> i can make it anyway if you want, but yeah it'll be a super closeup



Yeah, I was thinking that too.  I'd be grateful if you try it anyways, and I'll be glad to rep. And try a 150x200 for.. future references.


----------



## sworder (Aug 13, 2013)

Otori Takeo said:


> Yeah, I was thinking that too.  I'd be grateful if you try it anyways, and I'll be glad to rep. And try a 150x200 for.. future references.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 13, 2013)

sworder said:


>



That's actually not bad at all. 

Many thanks, great comrade, sworder. Your marvellous art always leaves me baffled by your grace. Repped 

I'll wear this when I find a suitable sig


----------



## Fiona (Aug 13, 2013)

Just a 150x150 avy with dotted border please. :33


----------



## Imagine (Aug 13, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Just a 150x150 avy with dotted border please. :33


----------



## Fiona (Aug 13, 2013)

You are like a fucking Ninja!


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 13, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Senior avy please. Dotted border with margin.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## Babby (Aug 13, 2013)

My request just gets brushed off...


----------



## Daxter (Aug 13, 2013)

Atlas Flame said:


> Could I get this as an avatar and a sig? The avatar will just be his head while the sig is the whole picture, do any kind of border.




Your provided stock is very small and not of the best quality. Is that the final size you want for the sig?


----------



## Babby (Aug 13, 2013)

Nope, the picture is actually much bigger but for some reason all the pictures I post are that size. No idea why.



This is the actual link. This one is just faced differently but the size is the same as that one.


----------



## Magician (Aug 13, 2013)

Dotted border with a margin, please.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 13, 2013)

Atlas Flame said:


> Could I get this as an avatar and a sig? The avatar will just be his head while the sig is the whole picture, do any kind of border.






rep and cred please


----------



## Daxter (Aug 14, 2013)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Dotted border with a margin, please.








Atlas Flame said:


> Nope, the picture is actually much bigger but for some reason all the pictures I post are that size. No idea why.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the actual link. This one is just faced differently but the size is the same as that one.




Cool, I'll fix something up for you in a moment then.


----------



## Babby (Aug 14, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> rep and cred please



Thanks a bunch!! I would rep you but I must "Spread" it first... But I'll credit you now.


----------



## Magician (Aug 14, 2013)

Daxter said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you.

Remind me to rep you later when I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Daxter (Aug 14, 2013)

Atlas Flame said:


> Nope, the picture is actually much bigger but for some reason all the pictures I post are that size. No idea why.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the actual link. This one is just faced differently but the size is the same as that one.










Made some minor adjustments if that's allright. 


Edit; Nevermind...


----------



## DookieMonster (Aug 14, 2013)

Samurai Jack stuff - Sig, Set, Avatar, Gif

Whatever you got will be nice  Mucho Gracias


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2013)

senior size with same quality ples


----------



## Scizor (Aug 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size with same quality ples



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Rosi (Aug 14, 2013)

Black border for  please :33


----------



## Marcο (Aug 14, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Black border for  please :33


----------



## Rosi (Aug 14, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 14, 2013)

Trans and re-size to 400 height, please.


----------



## sworder (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks, it's perfect.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't know if this is gonna turn out really well, but could I get a trans of  starting from the top of Aang's (bald kid) head? Make sure it's not included, I just want the two people at the top. Good rendering pl0x of those two with their lightning & fire. Possibly a resize, or include whatever you can if it all can't fit within the limits of a sig.

Looking forward to see how it works, thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Aug 14, 2013)

resize to senior avies plz


----------



## Vermin (Aug 14, 2013)

would anybody please give me some avatars similar to the one i am wearing now :33

will rep :33


----------



## sworder (Aug 14, 2013)

starr said:


> resize to senior avies plz


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 14, 2013)

zyken said:


> would anybody please give me some avatars similar to the one i am wearing now :33
> 
> will rep :33



how similar?


----------



## Vermin (Aug 14, 2013)

just naruto in this mode is good


----------



## Daxter (Aug 14, 2013)

zyken said:


> just naruto in this mode is good


----------



## Vermin (Aug 14, 2013)

thanks +rep


----------



## santanico (Aug 14, 2013)

sworder said:


>



:33 you're the best


----------



## Magician (Aug 15, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

150x150, dotted border with a margin, please.


----------



## tears (Aug 15, 2013)

hope you dont mind added minor stuff.


----------



## Magician (Aug 15, 2013)

It's perfect.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 15, 2013)

**


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 15, 2013)

cool kakashi gif avatars


----------



## Impact (Aug 15, 2013)

Otori Takeo said:


> **



You have to repost your request on this page they might have missed it.

On that note can someone make a avatar out of the girl with yellow hair with dotted borders


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 15, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> You have to repost your request on this page they might have missed it.



I should... s-shouldn't I? 

Well, it's quite alright. I got someone in a setshop to do it so I wouldn't want anyone here to waste their time.  I just wanted to see if they cared which they don't *cry*


----------



## Impact (Aug 15, 2013)

Really? oh wow that's harsh


----------



## Marcο (Aug 15, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> cool kakashi gif avatars


----------



## Fiona (Aug 15, 2013)

150x200 Rukia gifs? 


Please


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 15, 2013)

Fiona said:


> 150x200 Rukia gifs?
> 
> 
> Please



do you have a video you want it from?


----------



## Fiona (Aug 15, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> do you have a video you want it from?



No not really  

there are too many scenes i would want  

I was just gonna see if anyone had any already made.


----------



## Marcο (Aug 15, 2013)

Fiona said:


> 150x200 Rukia gifs?
> 
> 
> Please


----------



## Zenith (Aug 15, 2013)

Fiona said:


> 150x200 Rukia gifs?
> Please


----------



## Fiona (Aug 15, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>





Miyamoto Musashi said:


>



OMG  

Im saving all of these  

I only wish the one im wearing was in color


----------



## NW (Aug 15, 2013)

Could I have the following transparent and made just a LITTLE bit smaller?

[sp][/sp]


----------



## NW (Aug 15, 2013)

^                  Repped.


----------



## Magician (Aug 15, 2013)

Fixed the second one.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 15, 2013)

Can someone put a dotted border around the avy i am currently wearing please


----------



## Delicious (Aug 16, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Can someone put a dotted border around the avy i am currently wearing please


----------



## Fiona (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you 

24'd


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Aug 16, 2013)

Some cool Red Hood (Jason Todd) gifs and or signatures.

Sajin Komamura gifs and or sigantures,

Any Jojo's bizarre adventure gifs and or signatures

Really want some Red Hood but any would be greatly appreciated, and of course rep and credit.


----------



## Brox (Aug 16, 2013)

shunsui kyoraku avys?


----------



## Schnarf (Aug 16, 2013)

Echizen Ryoma avatars?


----------



## Magician (Aug 16, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

^150x150 and focus on the guy on the left.

[sp][/sp]

^Medium sized sig.

Both with dotted border and a margin please.


----------



## Impact (Aug 16, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> You have to repost your request on this page they might have missed it.
> 
> On that note can someone make a avatar out of the girl with yellow hair with dotted borders




Re-requesting


----------



## Fiona (Aug 16, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Re-requesting



I hate you.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 16, 2013)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> ^150x150 and focus on the guy on the left.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ninian (Aug 16, 2013)

May I have this image re-sized into two versions: 150x150 and 150x 200 with a dotted border? []​


----------



## Araragi (Aug 16, 2013)

Brox said:


> shunsui kyoraku avys?



​
Rep please


----------



## Delicious (Aug 16, 2013)

Varrah said:


> May I have this image re-sized into two versions: 150x150 and 150x 200 with a dotted border? []​


----------



## Magician (Aug 16, 2013)

Delicious said:


> [sp]
> 
> [/sp]



Actually can you make the sig 400 height?


----------



## Impact (Aug 16, 2013)

Fiona said:


> I hate you.



Aww you don't mean that 

 its wonderful thanks


----------



## Delicious (Aug 16, 2013)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Actually can you make the sig 400 height?


----------



## Magician (Aug 16, 2013)

Delicious said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi hello, fellow things.

Could I get a 150x150 trans of  stock, the first panel of the little 'boy' on the left with the very smooth, circular head?

Could 'he' also be swapped to face the other way? Thanks. :33


----------



## Delicious (Aug 16, 2013)

Raizel said:


> Dotted border, please!


----------



## RF (Aug 17, 2013)

Avatar


----------



## rice (Aug 17, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Avatar


----------



## RF (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you. :3


----------



## Daxter (Aug 17, 2013)

Otori Takeo said:


> Hi hello, fellow things.
> 
> Could I get a 150x150 trans of  stock, the first panel of the little 'boy' on the left with the very smooth, circular head?
> 
> Could 'he' also be swapped to face the other way? Thanks. :33



I'm not a thing, I'm a whatsit.

Also, quality suffers a bit because the size is under 150 pixels in the original.

Best I could do for you. >_>


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 17, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I'm not a thing, I'm a whatsit.
> 
> Also, quality suffers a bit because the size is under 150 pixels in the original.
> 
> Best I could do for you. >_>



That looks alright. Though maybe you could make the trans smaller to upkeep quality while having more negative space within the 150 pixel limit if you know what I mean?  Repping now tho


----------



## sworder (Aug 17, 2013)

used the blur tool to clean it up, no need to rep

still doesn't look high quality but certainly better


----------



## Larcher (Aug 17, 2013)

Armin Alert Avatars please


----------



## Araragi (Aug 17, 2013)

Can I get transparencies for these please? 

[sp]



[/sp]


----------



## Daxter (Aug 17, 2013)

Otori Takeo said:


> That looks alright. Though maybe you could make the trans smaller to upkeep quality while having more negative space within the 150 pixel limit if you know what I mean?  Repping now tho


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 17, 2013)

sworder said:


> used the blur tool to clean it up, no need to rep
> 
> still doesn't look high quality but certainly better




Repped. Repped. All repped (Dax, I'll rep again when I can) regardless of no needing to rep. You're all repful people. Thank you greatly for your time and talents. :33


----------



## Delicious (Aug 17, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> Can I get transparencies for these please?
> 
> [sp]
> 
> ...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 17, 2013)

Delicious said:


>



They're awesome but could I get the first one without the resize please?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2013)

senior size, same quality please


----------



## sworder (Aug 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality please


----------



## Delicious (Aug 17, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> They're awesome but could I get the first one without the resize please?


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Aug 17, 2013)

Can someone senior size this:

or make it 150x150


----------



## rice (Aug 17, 2013)

Josuke Higashikata said:


> Can someone senior size this:
> 
> or make it 150x150



I see you got this from , so I suggest you ask her to resize it for you via vm or giveaway's thread


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Aug 17, 2013)

Josuke Higashikata said:


> Some cool Red Hood (Jason Todd) gifs and or signatures.
> 
> Sajin Komamura gifs and or sigantures,
> 
> ...



oh okay thanks, and re-requesting


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 19, 2013)

Levi sigs please.


----------



## Daxter (Aug 19, 2013)

Josuke Higashikata said:


> oh okay thanks, and re-requesting


----------



## santanico (Aug 19, 2013)

Annie Leonhardt avys and/or some stock as well


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 19, 2013)

starr said:


> Annie Leonhardt avys and/or some stock as well


----------



## Scizor (Aug 19, 2013)

starr said:


> Annie Leonhardt avys and/or some stock as well



​
Rep if taking, please =)


----------



## santanico (Aug 19, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Jagger (Aug 19, 2013)

Any motherfreaking awesome avatars of Thanos? (Especially when he wears the Infinity Guantlet?). Sorry if I'm asking too much.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 20, 2013)

mikasa ackerman avas, preferably semi-realistic fanart aswell if fanart is chosen for the stock


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 20, 2013)

Trinity said:


> mikasa ackerman avas, preferably semi-realistic fanart aswell if fanart is chosen for the stock





this is a cosplayer btw, here's the original stock 



just rep and cred.


----------



## Daxter (Aug 20, 2013)

Trinity said:


> mikasa ackerman avas, preferably semi-realistic fanart aswell if fanart is chosen for the stock



Mikasa. 



I enhanced them a bit but otherwise left them be in case. If you need borders or anything else, holla at me.

Stock;


----------



## Rosi (Aug 20, 2013)

Black border for  ava please.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 20, 2013)

Hope this is a simple request;

Can someone make this into a 170x170, dotted border profile pic gif?



Thanks.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 20, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Any motherfreaking awesome avatars of Thanos? (Especially when he wears the Infinity Guantlet?). Sorry if I'm asking too much.


               .


----------



## Delicious (Aug 20, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Black border for  ava please.


----------



## Rosi (Aug 20, 2013)

ty :33 **


----------



## Delicious (Aug 20, 2013)

Otori Takeo said:


> Hope this is a simple request;
> 
> Can someone make this into a 170x170, dotted border profile pic gif?
> 
> ...


----------



## Viper (Aug 20, 2013)

Avy please


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 20, 2013)

It was shortened to fit within the forum's limitations, right? Repped either way, thanks!

Can I actually get one without borders? Sorry for the trouble, using it now I see it'd look better without them.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 20, 2013)

Viper said:


> Avy please







Otori Takeo said:


> It was shortened to fit within the forum's limitations, right? Repped either way, thanks!
> 
> Can I actually get one without borders? Sorry for the trouble, using it now I see it'd look better without them.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2013)

senior size, same quality please


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 20, 2013)

Delicious said:


>



The one of the left is about 296KB and the one on the right is roughly 315KB, and Narutoforums only accepts 250KB or less for profile pics. 

This is becoming a bit convoluted of a problem, but I wonder if you could make the sizes below 250KB for the gif to work?  Sorry if this is getting out of hand


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2013)

This too, pls


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 20, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> this is a cosplayer btw, here's the original stock
> 
> 
> 
> just rep and cred.





Daxter said:


> Mikasa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright, sweet

remind me to rep, dax


----------



## Marcο (Aug 20, 2013)

Stunna said:


>


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks. Do you want credit in my sig?


----------



## Marcο (Aug 20, 2013)

No credit necessary.


----------



## NW (Aug 20, 2013)

Can I have this transparent and made a bit smaller?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 20, 2013)

Otori Takeo said:


> The one of the left is about 296KB and the one on the right is roughly 315KB, and Narutoforums only accepts 250KB or less for profile pics.
> 
> This is becoming a bit convoluted of a problem, but I wonder if you could make the sizes below 250KB for the gif to work?  Sorry if this is getting out of hand


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks, buddeh. Will rep you again just for the hell of it once I get the chance. Sorry for all the trouble. :33


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 20, 2013)

Can someone do an Eleventh Doctor or Amy Pond Avi?


----------



## Brox (Aug 20, 2013)

gaara?s dad avys?


----------



## Ghost (Aug 21, 2013)

this is too bright.


----------



## Daxter (Aug 21, 2013)

saikyou said:


> this is too bright.




Uh, is this what you're after?


----------



## Ghost (Aug 21, 2013)

that's cool.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 21, 2013)

*Mikasa* sets or avas please 






Daxter said:


> Mikasa.
> 
> 
> I enhanced them a bit but otherwise left them be in case. If you need borders or anything else, holla at me.
> ...


taking this for now


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 21, 2013)

Trans of  for a sig. 

Thank you in advance, will rep. :33


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2013)

senior ples, same quality


----------



## Marcο (Aug 21, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior ples, same quality


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 21, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Trans of  for a sig.
> 
> Thank you in advance, will rep. :33


Re-requesting. 

Pretty please.


----------



## sworder (Aug 21, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Re-requesting.
> 
> Pretty please.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 21, 2013)

sworder said:


> [sp][/sp]


Thanks. :33

But do you think you could resize it a bit to be around the size of the original, which was about 400 x 276? 

I rep'd you anways though.


----------



## sworder (Aug 21, 2013)

it's a little wider because of removing transparent pixels :33


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 21, 2013)

sworder said:


> it's a little wider because of removing transparent pixels :33


Perfect. 

Thank you again. :33


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't know if this is the appropriate place, but does anyone do html code? Like if requested could someone make me a tumblr theme? lol


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 22, 2013)

Resize to 150X150 keeping same quality


----------



## Magician (Aug 22, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Resize to 150X150 keeping same quality


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 22, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Resize to 150X150 keeping same quality


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot both of you.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 22, 2013)

Can someone make me an Atsushi Murasakibara high quality avatar please?

Manga panels are fine too.

Very thin black border. Thank you very much.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 22, 2013)

senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Stunna (Aug 22, 2013)

senior size pls


----------



## Marcο (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks. Gotta spread


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 23, 2013)

Dotted borders please


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 23, 2013)

senior size please any border will do


----------



## Marcο (Aug 23, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> senior size please any border will do


----------



## Fiona (Aug 23, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>



Thank you


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks you :33


----------



## Magician (Aug 23, 2013)

+Reps to anyone who can find me good Mihawk stocks.

Just the stocks, no resizes or anything.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 23, 2013)

can someone please put a dotted border on this image?


----------



## Daxter (Aug 23, 2013)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> +Reps to anyone who can find me good Mihawk stocks.
> 
> Just the stocks, no resizes or anything.








JoJo said:


> can someone please put a dotted border on this image?


----------



## Impact (Aug 23, 2013)

Anyone can resize this to senior size and add thin black borders.


----------



## Marcο (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Impact (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks marco


----------



## Fiona (Aug 23, 2013)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> +Reps to anyone who can find me good Mihawk stocks.
> 
> Just the stocks, no resizes or anything.


----------



## Gin (Aug 23, 2013)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> +Reps to anyone who can find me good Mihawk stocks.
> 
> Just the stocks, no resizes or anything.


----------



## Magician (Aug 23, 2013)

Never knew Mihawk could look so badass. 

Repped all of you.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 23, 2013)

In anyway can this be turned into a senior sized avatar with a dotted border?


Crop out the "...one gif" part though


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2013)

JoJo said:


> In anyway can this be turned into a senior sized avatar with a dotted border?
> 
> Crop out the "...one gif" part though



Here you go:
​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 24, 2013)

Just a bunch of Sasuke avatars 150 x 200 with dotted border would be nice.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2013)

140 by 140 pls


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 140 by 140 pls



here you go:


_I'm not sure what you want to use it for, so I have no way of knowing the maximum filesize limit atm_​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2013)

341.8 KB for avatars please. :33


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 341.8 KB for avatars please. :33



​
The 140x140 dimensions threw me off.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 140 by 140 pls



What anime is that?


----------



## JoJo (Aug 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Here you go:
> ​
> Rep if taking, please



haha thanks. :33


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 24, 2013)

can i have a senior sig sized of this picture pls ?


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 24, 2013)

lizzy caplan gif avas, seni0r pl0x 

ty


----------



## Tray (Aug 24, 2013)

avatar for


----------



## Marcο (Aug 24, 2013)

Urek said:


> avatar for


----------



## Tray (Aug 24, 2013)

arigatou


----------



## JoJo (Aug 24, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> can i have a senior sig sized of this picture pls ?


----------



## Jagger (Aug 25, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> What anime is that?


I think it's called "Persona", I might be wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 25, 2013)

thank you so much !


----------



## Impact (Aug 25, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> What anime is that?





Jagger said:


> I think it's called "Persona", I might be wrong.



Yea its called persona 4 the animation.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 25, 2013)

Could I get an avatar for ? I hope the stock is good enough to do something with. :33


----------



## Imagine (Aug 25, 2013)

Raizel said:


> Dotted border please!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Daxter (Aug 25, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Could I get an avatar for ? I hope the stock is good enough to do something with. :33




These aren't much, but in case you want them, they're yours~


----------



## sworder (Aug 25, 2013)

I made one too, but I have no brushes or textures so yeah :33


----------



## Stunna (Aug 25, 2013)

Avatar: 150x150 capturing Ed and Winry

Signature: 499x300 capturing Mustang and Hawkeye


----------



## sworder (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Aug 25, 2013)

all of my reps

One thing. The right side of my sig is weird. Could someone crop it on the right a little?


----------



## JoJo (Aug 25, 2013)

Here you go Stunna


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 26, 2013)

Daxter said:


> These aren't much, but in case you want them, they're yours~





sworder said:


> I made one too, but I have no brushes or textures so yeah :33



Both of you thanks a lot. :33 I can't chooose


----------



## Magician (Aug 26, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

Can someone put a thin border around this?


----------



## rice (Aug 26, 2013)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> Can someone put a thin border around this?





ez


----------



## santanico (Aug 26, 2013)

avy size please???


----------



## Daxter (Aug 26, 2013)

starr said:


> avy size please???







:3


----------



## Tray (Aug 26, 2013)

Requesting ava outta this:



with white borders pl0x


----------



## santanico (Aug 26, 2013)

Daxter said:


> :3



thank ya


----------



## Marcο (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Tray (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks again. Will rep after spreading


----------



## Jagger (Aug 26, 2013)

150x150 avatar for this?


----------



## Marcο (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Jagger (Aug 26, 2013)

I love ya, bruh. Repped.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 27, 2013)

Anyone have some 150x150 Xenoblade avys? :33


----------



## Fiona (Aug 27, 2013)

Dotted border please :33


----------



## Scizor (Aug 27, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Dotted border please :33



​


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 27, 2013)

Senior av from , plawks. Solid black border.


----------



## sworder (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Cord (Aug 27, 2013)

Sig out of ? And make it transparent please.

And , make one with a thin black border and dotted on the other.

Will rep twice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sworder (Aug 27, 2013)

[sp] [/sp]




EDIT: Oh wait, 150x200 haha

will upload in a sec



also did these 2 by adjusting levels and removing some of the grey


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 27, 2013)

manga images of karin from chapter 482 during the flashback? preferably when she sees sasuke with her glasses..


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2013)

senior size, same quality ples


----------



## Scizor (Aug 27, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality ples



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2013)

I assume you had to cut for size reasons--in which case could I have one where it focuses on him staring through the glass instead?

EDIT: Nvm, Scizor's will work. Thanks to both of you. :33


----------



## Fiona (Aug 27, 2013)

Can i get a 150 x 200 from this please 

Resize it so she fits in please  



Dotted border if you can :33


----------



## Scizor (Aug 27, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Can i get a 150 x 200 from this please
> 
> Resize it so she fits in please
> 
> Dotted border if you can :33



​


----------



## Fiona (Aug 27, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​



Scizor i love you


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2013)

Could someone resize  to be the same length as a YMP3 bar. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Marcο (Aug 27, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Could someone resize  to be the same length as a YMP3 bar. Thank you in advance.




How's this?


----------



## Tray (Aug 27, 2013)

*Ava* for 

and *set* for  please?


----------



## santanico (Aug 27, 2013)

avy size please


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> How's this?



Perfect.


----------



## Marcο (Aug 27, 2013)

starr said:


> avy size please


----------



## JoJo (Aug 27, 2013)

Urek said:


> *Ava* for
> 
> and *set* for  please?


Dis good?



*Spoiler*: __ 






 


starr said:


> avy size please



How about this?


Edit: ninja'd


----------



## santanico (Aug 27, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## Tray (Aug 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Dis good?
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yes. Great. thx


----------



## JoJo (Aug 27, 2013)

starr said:


> thanks guys





Urek said:


> Yes. Great. thx



No problem.


----------



## Ninian (Aug 28, 2013)

May I have this image re-sized into two versions: 150 x 150 and 150 x 300; along with a border? []​


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2013)

A sig from this: 
And an avatar from this: 

Thanks by now


----------



## rice (Aug 28, 2013)

Varrah said:


> May I have this image re-sized into two versions: 150 x 150 and 150 x 300; along with a border? []​





wasn't sure if you wanted 150x300 (vertical) or 300x150 (horizontal)


----------



## Bitty (Aug 28, 2013)

150x150 please? 

thanks.


----------



## Marcο (Aug 28, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> A sig from this:
> And an avatar from this:
> 
> Thanks by now



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Yay! Can you add black borders to sig please?


----------



## Gin (Aug 28, 2013)

8Bit said:


> 150x150 please?
> 
> thanks.


here m8


----------



## Marcο (Aug 28, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Yay! Can you add black borders to sig please?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Aug 28, 2013)

senior size pls


----------



## santanico (Aug 28, 2013)

crop and resize please


----------



## Marcο (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 28, 2013)

Carlos Condit avas


----------



## santanico (Aug 29, 2013)

I need to spread rep shanks, remind me please?  thank you again


----------



## Ninian (Aug 29, 2013)

rice said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you, repped.


I have one more request, sorry if it's inconvenience .

May I have this image re-sized two versions: 150 x 200 and 150 x 250 with a dotted border? [] ​


----------



## Ghost (Aug 29, 2013)

Reborn (from Kateikyoshi Hitman Reborn) avatars?


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 29, 2013)

; ; ;

no borders, no effects, keep it like it is. senior sized

; cut a thin part at the bottom just to get rid of the BTsports watermark

thanks in advance, any help is appreciated


----------



## rice (Aug 29, 2013)

Varrah said:


> Thank you, repped.
> 
> 
> I have one more request, sorry if it's inconvenience .
> ...







Liverbird said:


> ; ; ;
> 
> no borders, no effects, keep it like it is. senior sized
> 
> ...


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 29, 2013)

thanks a bunch mate

if you could zoom this in, that'd be great 

i'd like to catch his facial expression


----------



## rice (Aug 29, 2013)

Liverbird said:


> thanks a bunch mate
> 
> if you could zoom this in, that'd be great
> 
> i'd like to catch his facial expression





you're welcome buddy


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 29, 2013)

rice said:


> you're welcome buddy



just what i asked for, sorry for wasting your time


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 29, 2013)

can someone resize my sig filesize without making it look like a slideshow? (i.e cut frames)
will rep thx


----------



## santanico (Aug 29, 2013)

crop and resize please 150x150



same thing with this one but 100x100 under 39.1 KB


----------



## sworder (Aug 29, 2013)

39kb is really small, only way I could do that is by cutting the gif in half or removing a bunch of frames


----------



## G (Aug 29, 2013)

profile pic 0:50 - 0:55


----------



## Scizor (Aug 29, 2013)

starr said:


> crop and resize please 150x150
> 
> same thing with this one but 100x100 under 39.1 KB



Here you go:
​


----------



## sworder (Aug 29, 2013)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> can someone resize my sig filesize without making it look like a slideshow? (i.e cut frames)
> will rep thx



removed every 3rd frame


----------



## santanico (Aug 29, 2013)

sworder said:


> 39kb is really small, only way I could do that is by cutting the gif in half or removing a bunch of frames
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I suspected as much, thank you :3
oh, is there a chance you could crop the words on the bottom please?



Scizor said:


> Here you go:
> ​



oh. nevermind, scizor did it for me  thanks you guys!


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 29, 2013)

Can someone make me an avy with this?


size: 150x150 and 150x200 (if you don't mind)

Border: none

I wouldn't mind if you played with the colours but nothing really besides that. Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## Marcο (Aug 29, 2013)

Grimmjow said:


> Can someone make me an avy with this?
> 
> 
> size: 150x150 and 150x200 (if you don't mind)
> ...


----------



## Scizor (Aug 29, 2013)

Grimmjow said:


> Can someone make me an avy with this?
> 
> 
> size: 150x150 and 150x200 (if you don't mind)
> ...



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Daxter (Aug 29, 2013)

Grimmjow said:


> Can someone make me an avy with this?
> 
> 
> size: 150x150 and 150x200 (if you don't mind)
> ...





​
:3

Edit; Whoa, super ninja'd.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I repped you all.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 30, 2013)

Can i have this image as 150 x 200 and 150 x 300 with a border please.I'll rep who ever does this for me.Thanks


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 30, 2013)

Could I have  in a senior sized avatar?

Feel free to add effects and play around with it if you want.


----------



## G (Aug 30, 2013)

avatars of ACDC from JJBA


----------



## JoJo (Aug 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Could I have  in a senior sized avatar?
> 
> Feel free to add effects and play around with it if you want.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2013)

senior size ples


----------



## sworder (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 31, 2013)

Any Tony Stark/Iron Man avatars? :33


----------



## rice (Aug 31, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Any Tony Stark/Iron Man avatars? :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 31, 2013)

rice said:


>



I should have asked for gif avas but whatevs. thanks for these. :33


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 31, 2013)

Any avatars and/or sets of the armored titan from Attack on Titan?  Maybe one or two gif ones in there?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 31, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Any avatars and/or sets of the armored titan from Attack on Titan?  Maybe one or two gif ones in there?


 




rep and cred if taking, you didn't specify any borders so i left it blank.


----------



## Marcο (Aug 31, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Any avatars and/or sets of the armored titan from Attack on Titan?  Maybe one or two gif ones in there?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 31, 2013)

set please

preferabbly a flamey/Extremis using one


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 31, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> rep and cred if taking, you didn't specify any borders so i left it blank.


Whoa, that's pretty epic. 

Could I get a thin black border around the avatars and sigs?

And the stock too, please.



Shαnks said:


>


Excellent, thank you.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 31, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Whoa, that's pretty epic.
> 
> Could I get a thin black border around the avatars and sigs?
> 
> And the stock too, please.






stock:


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 31, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> stock:


Thanks.  

Rep incoming.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2013)

senior size, same quality ples


----------



## Marcο (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Demetrius (Aug 31, 2013)

neal caffrey avas and profile pics

senior dimensions, ty

_i have rep and i know you want it_


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 1, 2013)

team 7 fanart stocks please???


----------



## sworder (Sep 1, 2013)

now I wish White Collar would hurry up and start


----------



## G (Sep 1, 2013)

Armin avys?? From SnK??


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Resize pic for sig, same quality please.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 1, 2013)

sworder said:


> now I wish White Collar would hurry up and start


bless                you


----------



## Bonly (Sep 1, 2013)

Any 150X200 Castiel avy please


----------



## Ghost (Sep 1, 2013)

150 x 150 avatar out of this. no borders.


----------



## Marcο (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Vermin (Sep 2, 2013)

can someone please make a trans sig from this


----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2013)

senior size pls



This too, please


----------



## Viper (Sep 2, 2013)

So err...  anyone make gifs from Youtube vids?

0:17-0:24


sig

HD



[YOUTUBE]uCxrhKOhdX4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xin (Sep 2, 2013)

I do.

But, I need to know what part you want a gif from (for example 1:34 - 1:37).

Edit: Ok, I'm on it.


----------



## Viper (Sep 2, 2013)

Xin you sexy shit


----------



## Xin (Sep 2, 2013)

Sry Viper, I did the best I could, but that gif is just way too long to get it into the filesizelimits. 

This is the bigger version with way less frames and the start part cut off. 


And this is the full version with me max filesize (width heigh), to get into the limits. 


And this is a combined version of those two.


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2013)

crop and resize to 150x150 plz




^just the left part for this one please


----------



## Gin (Sep 2, 2013)

starr said:


> crop and resize to 150x150 plz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiona (Sep 2, 2013)

Can i get a 150x200 avy of this please. 

Dotted border and as much of her in the avy as you can please :33


----------



## Daxter (Sep 2, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Can i get a 150x200 avy of this please.
> 
> Dotted border and as much of her in the avy as you can please :33


----------



## Fiona (Sep 2, 2013)

Daxter said:


>



Thank You


----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2013)

Can I get this cropped to 150x150?


----------



## santanico (Sep 3, 2013)

Frost said:


>



thank yoooouuuu


----------



## Xin (Sep 3, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Can I get this cropped to 150x150?



Big gif. 

Had to reduce it quite a bit to get it into the filesizelimits.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2013)

I see. Appreciate it.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 3, 2013)

Could anyone make a senior avatar out of this?


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 3, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> team 7 fanart stocks please???


there's plenty of them here:





G said:


> Armin avys?? From SnK??


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 3, 2013)

Would love this to get resized for Sig, it's currently at 600px ? 359px.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 3, 2013)

Resize to 450 x 450 please, and add a dotted border with margin.



Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 4, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Resize to 450 x 450 please, and add a dotted border with margin.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch.


Re-requesting please.


----------



## Gin (Sep 4, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Re-requesting please.


Here you are


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Re requesting, size is 500x259, same quality if possible.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 4, 2013)

150x200 avy with dotted borders please



Try to get as much of her in it as possible please


----------



## Fiona (Sep 4, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Re requesting, size is 500x259, same quality if possible.



I played with it a bit i hope you dont mind 



Cred plz if you use it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2013)

senior size pls


----------



## Marcο (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Delicious (Sep 4, 2013)

Fiona said:


> 150x200 avy with dotted borders please
> 
> 
> 
> Try to get as much of her in it as possible please


----------



## Fiona (Sep 4, 2013)

One more time and im done i promise  

Dotted border please


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 4, 2013)

Frost said:


> Here you are


Thank you very much kind sir.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 4, 2013)

Fiona said:


> One more time and im done i promise
> 
> Dotted border please


----------



## TheGreatOne (Sep 4, 2013)

I'd appreciate a 150X150 of this if anyone can make it


----------



## Marcο (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatOne (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow that was quick, thanks a lot man


----------



## Jagger (Sep 4, 2013)

Any Miyamoto Musashi avatars?


----------



## Dark (Sep 5, 2013)

I have seen three classic avatars of Ashe, Ryze and Garen from League of Legends somewhere in the NF Gifting threads but can't really find them so I would really appreciate it if the poster has them saved, and is able to repost them here.


----------



## G (Sep 5, 2013)

avatars of Josuke from Jojolion


----------



## M@F (Sep 5, 2013)

150 x 200 of brandon heat from gungrave pls


----------



## Daxter (Sep 5, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Any Miyamoto Musashi avatars?




Hmm like this?


----------



## Fiona (Sep 5, 2013)

Dotted border please





Fiona said:


> Dotted border please



Bumping this so its not missed


----------



## Jagger (Sep 5, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Hmm like this?


YES, THANK YOU!  Repped you. :33


----------



## Daxter (Sep 5, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Bumping this so its not missed


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 5, 2013)

Is there any Josh Groban avys?


----------



## Gold Roger (Sep 5, 2013)

Any Shinjeki no Kyojin

Levi or Eren. 

Avatars or Sets?


----------



## Magician (Sep 5, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

^150x150, dotted border plz.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 5, 2013)

Mr. Kaneda said:


> Is there any Josh Groban avys?


love his voice!!

;

;

;

;

I just resized the gifs. found them on


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 5, 2013)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> ^150x150, dotted border plz.


;


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 5, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> love his voice!!
> 
> ;
> 
> ...



His voice is pure ear candy. My friend and I are planning on seeing his concert next month. I'm so synced! 

Thanks, Snow Princess! *reps you*


----------



## santanico (Sep 6, 2013)

Vash or Wolfwood avys {Trigun Badlands Rumble}


----------



## Marcο (Sep 6, 2013)

starr said:


> Vash or Wolfwood avys {Trigun Badlands Rumble}


----------



## Balchenor (Sep 6, 2013)

Requesting set (or if u dont want to, a sig wud be fine)
Avatar/Sig:


1:44-1:45 when the girl is dancing. Before she turns. If u can, make it longer, or put it on a continuous loop so it looks like she is dancing forever.

And I'll Rep whoever makes it
Thanks for ur time

try to make the sig 400 x125


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 6, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Any Shinjeki no Kyojin
> 
> Levi or Eren.
> 
> Avatars or Sets?


Levi set

;;;;


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> Could anyone make a senior avatar out of this?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2013)

^ request:

- don't change size
- remove the guys head in the corner, but in such a way so that it would look as if it were never there .. tidy up that spot somehow, best as you can


thanks, will rep


----------



## rice (Sep 6, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ request:
> 
> - don't change size
> - remove the guys head in the corner, but in such a way so that it would look as if it were never there .. tidy up that spot somehow, best as you can
> ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2013)

thank   you


^ additional request - also remove the ~smoke trails around her .. again, so that the background remains untouched

thanks in advance


----------



## sworder (Sep 6, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ additional request - also remove the ~smoke trails around her .. again, so that the background remains untouched
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 6, 2013)

Could someone get this in the signature limit?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi; If anyone can do me the favor of adding a white border to this Avatar I'll be grateful and of course rep if I can.


----------



## Marcο (Sep 6, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Hi; If anyone can do me the favor of adding a white border to this Avatar I'll be grateful and of course rep if I can.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 6, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>



Thank you. Will rep in a moment.


----------



## Daxter (Sep 6, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/659520narutolg2iku3q.gif
> 
> Could someone get this in the signature limit?




Size or quality, you can only have one unfortunately. O:
Needless to say, I had to cut it up a lot.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 6, 2013)

Mr. Kaneda said:


> His voice is pure ear candy. My friend and I are planning on seeing his concert next month. I'm so synced!
> 
> Thanks, Snow Princess! *reps you*


lucky you. have fun.  





SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Could someone get this in the signature limit?


----------



## Daxter (Sep 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> re-requesting.




How's this Vae?


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (Sep 6, 2013)

Not sure if the above is within the filesize limit for sigs so if it isn't can someone get it in the sig limit as well as slow it down a bit please =]


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 6, 2013)

^ don't worry, it's under the size limit here.  
maximum file size limit is 1MB (1024KB). and your gif size is 620KB.


----------



## Tray (Sep 6, 2013)

Resize ava for  with any border. pls


----------



## Marcο (Sep 6, 2013)

Urek said:


> Resize ava for  with any border. pls


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Sep 7, 2013)

Any Whitebeard avatars?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Daxter said:


> How's this Vae?



Thanks, exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Matador (Sep 7, 2013)

Requesting an avy ranging from 0:42-0:44, preferably make it seem like an endless loop; Dotted Border, 150x150, and optimize highest quality


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 7, 2013)

; 

senior sized, no borders, no effects


----------



## Magician (Sep 7, 2013)

Mohammad Ali ava's?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2013)

senior size pls


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks, but the KB size is too large.


----------



## Balchenor (Sep 7, 2013)

Balchenor said:


> Requesting set (or if u dont want to, a sig wud be fine)
> Avatar/Sig:
> 
> 
> ...



re-requesting. If the sig is too hard, an avatar would be just as great

lasttime rrqng


----------



## santanico (Sep 7, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>



thank you dear


----------



## G (Sep 7, 2013)

G said:


> avatars of Josuke from Jojolion



pls ;_;              .


----------



## JoJo (Sep 7, 2013)

Dotted border avatar please.


----------



## Daxter (Sep 7, 2013)

Liverbird said:


> ;
> 
> senior sized, no borders, no effects









JoJo said:


> Dotted border avatar please.


----------



## Daxter (Sep 7, 2013)

Balchenor said:


> re-requesting. If the sig is too hard, an avatar would be just as great
> 
> lasttime rrqng








N said:


> Requesting an avy ranging from 0:42-0:44, preferably make it seem like an endless loop; Dotted Border, 150x150, and optimize highest quality








			
				Stunna said:
			
		

> Thanks, but the KB size is too large.






I edited it just a tad more so it was a few kb less so it works. Credit MM still, I just made it work.


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Can anyone put a blue border around both the above please?


----------



## JoJo (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Daxter.


----------



## Matador (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh lookie, it's me again 

 405x387, and keeping the Transparency 

I intend to use this for future purposes


----------



## Marcο (Sep 8, 2013)

SesshomaruX2 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>



Thank you


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2013)

senior size pls

same quality, focusing on Yu's face


----------



## Xin (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls
> 
> same quality, focusing on Yu's face


----------



## Matador (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh dear, another post 

Requesting a 150x150 Resize of , keep the Transparency, and remove the text. 

This is going to be my last request for a few days


----------



## Xin (Sep 8, 2013)

N said:


> Oh dear, another post
> 
> Requesting a 150x150 Resize of , keep the Transparency, and remove the text.
> 
> This is going to be my last request for a few days





Like this? Or do you want a zoom on something?


----------



## Matador (Sep 8, 2013)

It's perfect, thanks Xin


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 8, 2013)

*Request*


Type: Sig
Details: Make it have a black rounded border.


Type: Avy
Details: Same thing as the first; a black rounded border.


----------



## G (Sep 8, 2013)

G said:


> avatars of Josuke from Jojolion



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2013)

senior size, same quality pls


----------



## ℛei (Sep 8, 2013)

Mako Mori(Pacific Rim) and Miranda(Mass Effect) gif avys please :33


----------



## JoJo (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 9, 2013)

quality rivaille/levi avatars


----------



## ℛei (Sep 10, 2013)

hello again

can someone make   a senior ava from these gifs?

 please if its possible just keep the girl and dont show the dude's head



many thanks


----------



## tears (Sep 10, 2013)

just cropped them


----------



## ℛei (Sep 10, 2013)

thanks you :33


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 10, 2013)

olivia wilde avas, senior


----------



## Viper (Sep 11, 2013)

avy pl0x, similar to my current


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 11, 2013)

^



-

someone do me a solid and enhance the colors (brightness/contrast) in my current ava of day, that'd be sweet
i'm far too lazy to do such a thing myself you see


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 12, 2013)

^ here 

;




Trinity said:


> olivia wilde avas, senior



;;;
;;


----------



## Viper (Sep 12, 2013)

resize for sig pls


----------



## sworder (Sep 12, 2013)

still slightly over the limit but not enough for mods to care, it's a long gif


----------



## Viper (Sep 12, 2013)

thanks all            .


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 12, 2013)

Senior set from , please.

Thin black border.

No effects.


----------



## Marcο (Sep 12, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Senior set from , please.
> 
> Thin black border.
> 
> No effects.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 12, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Much appreciated.


----------



## santanico (Sep 12, 2013)

Levi (shingeki no kyojin) gif avys please


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2013)

starr said:


> Levi (shingeki no kyojin) gif avys please



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## sworder (Sep 12, 2013)

starr said:


> Levi (shingeki no kyojin) gif avys please


----------



## santanico (Sep 12, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please





sworder said:


>



you guys are awesome, thanks


----------



## ℛei (Sep 13, 2013)

someone please resize this into 150 x 150 ava



please <3


----------



## Xin (Sep 13, 2013)

ℛei said:


> someone please resize this into 150 x 150 ava
> 
> 
> 
> please <3


----------



## ℛei (Sep 13, 2013)

thank you :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 13, 2013)

Avatars please :33


----------



## rice (Sep 13, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Avatars please :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 13, 2013)

Aww thanks! But could you please make his costume and his pose more appearent in the second one?


----------



## rice (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 13, 2013)

yissss


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 13, 2013)

Sig of . Give it a lined border, and please resize it to be the same width as a YMP3 bar. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Impact (Sep 13, 2013)

Can anyone resize to senior size with thin black borders


----------



## Marcο (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## sworder (Sep 13, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Sig of . Give it a lined border, and please resize it to be the same width as a YMP3 bar. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Impact (Sep 13, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>



Thanks bruh


----------



## Fiona (Sep 13, 2013)

Dotted Border Please


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Fiona (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks Matty


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 13, 2013)

Much appreciated.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

The one riding the tiger

No watermarks, resize to NF sig standards and ava is woman's face.

Please and thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> The one riding the tiger
> 
> No watermarks, resize to NF sig standards and ava is woman's face.
> 
> Please and thanks.



I'm assuming you'll credit the artist in some other way, right? The watermark is there for a reason and just deleting it is disrespectful to the original artist


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 14, 2013)

ane said:


> I'm assuming you'll credit the artist in some other way, right? The watermark is there for a reason and just deleting it is disrespectful to the original artist



I gave credit to the creator of the original art in my current set. I'll always give credit unless I find an art without the creator's name or signature.


----------



## Babby (Sep 14, 2013)

Could I get a good Neferpitou set from Hunter x Hunter?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I gave credit to the creator of the original art in my current set. I'll always give credit unless I find an art without the creator's name or signature.



Okay, then

Just cropping and resize since I don't have the time for anything else, so if anyone wants to play around with the stock they can go ahead ^^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2013)

A quick trans of  and  please.
My current set isn't trans'd as well as I'd like.

Thanks in advance, will rep and cred of course.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 14, 2013)

Senior avy of . Lined border please, include the soda if you can. Thank you in advance.


----------



## sworder (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 14, 2013)

sworder said:


>


Thanks. :33

I need to spread to rep you though.


----------



## sworder (Sep 14, 2013)

it's alright :33


----------



## G (Sep 14, 2013)

Resize to 150x138 avy


----------



## Marcο (Sep 14, 2013)

G said:


> Resize to 150x138 avy


----------



## Matador (Sep 14, 2013)

; 150x150

Optimal quality 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2013)

Violet Harmon and/or Tate Langdon avy/gifs (american horror story)


----------



## Magician (Sep 14, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

^150x150

[sp][/sp]

^400 height for sig.

Both dotted borders, please.

Dat Bills.


----------



## Zenith (Sep 14, 2013)

starr said:


> Violet Harmon and/or Tate Langdon avy/gifs (american horror story)


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 14, 2013)

starr said:


> Violet Harmon and/or Tate Langdon avy/gifs (american horror story)



cropped, resized and added some texture to the gifs. 

;;

;;




♦Young Master♦ said:


> [sp];


----------



## Shattered Mobius (Sep 14, 2013)

could i have a avatar and a signature from this if u will
avatar 150*!50
signature well any size fitting the GFXER
Text:Gardener Of The Netherworld


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 14, 2013)

Any RWBY gif avatars/sets?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 14, 2013)

senior size pls

same quality preferably


----------



## Marcο (Sep 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls
> 
> same quality preferably


----------



## Stunna (Sep 14, 2013)

this too, pls


----------



## santanico (Sep 15, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>





Snow Princess said:


> ;;
> 
> ;;



thaaaaaaaaaaaank you


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2013)

Stunna said:


> this too, pls





Same quality was impossible, as well as keeping all the frames, to get it into the filesizelimits. 

But I can try to get it into a better quality if I can cut off a part.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 15, 2013)

Dotted border please :33


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Dotted border please :33



like this?


----------



## Fiona (Sep 15, 2013)

Xin said:


> like this?



Thank You 

EDIT: i just noticed. 

Why did the quality change


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2013)

Uhm oh.. sry.. will fix


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 15, 2013)

Any of Annie from the latest episode of SnK?


----------



## ℛei (Sep 15, 2013)

hi

resize those two gifs into senior avy please and thanks


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2013)

ℛei said:


> hi
> 
> resize those two gifs into senior avy please and thanks


----------



## ℛei (Sep 15, 2013)

thanks 

24'd will rep tomorrow


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 16, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Any RWBY gif avatars/sets?


Re-requesting.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 16, 2013)

Can someone please resize this image so it can fit the senior avatar while also keeping the quality?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 16, 2013)

A luffy avy to go nicely with my sig please? In other words the stock of the avy should be different from my sigs


----------



## Black Sheep (Sep 17, 2013)

Korra gif avys please?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

Any Mandalorian avatars in senior size?


----------



## sworder (Sep 17, 2013)

alexadru93 said:


> Can someone please resize this image so it can fit the senior avatar while also keeping the quality?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2013)

senior size same quality pls


----------



## Zenith (Sep 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size same quality pls





gifs were big, frames had to be butchered, fingers were broken


----------



## Marcο (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Basilikos (Sep 17, 2013)

Welp, disregard my previous request then. 

So here's a new one.

Senior set from .

No effects.

A thin black border.

Please.


----------



## Marcο (Sep 17, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Welp, disregard my previous request then.
> 
> So here's a new one.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 17, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks.

Rep delivered.

EDIT: Thank you for the extra avatar too.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> The one riding the tiger
> 
> No watermarks, resize to NF sig standards and ava is woman's face.
> 
> Please and thanks.





ane said:


> Okay, then
> 
> Just cropping and resize since I don't have the time for anything else, so if anyone wants to play around with the stock they can go ahead ^^
> 
> ...



Rerequesting. Included ane's if you want to use them instead.

EDIT: Also same quality. Thanks


----------



## ℛei (Sep 18, 2013)

Please make a senior avas from those gifs 




 gracias


----------



## santanico (Sep 18, 2013)

crop and resize to senior avys





reps and thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 18, 2013)

starr said:


> crop and resize to senior avys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



;;;




ℛei said:


> Please make a senior avas from those gifs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;;


----------



## santanico (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks snow p


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 18, 2013)

no prob 




Vae said:


> Any Mandalorian avatars in senior size?


;;
;


----------



## ℛei (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks Snow


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 18, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> no prob
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2013)

senior size, same quality pls

no shrinking


----------



## Marcο (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## tears (Sep 18, 2013)

@JoJo


----------



## JoJo (Sep 18, 2013)

Will be taking that.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 18, 2013)

nah I don't mind. tears did a nice job too.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 18, 2013)

Well I repped you both.


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2013)

crop and resize to senior avy with a white border if possible


----------



## Marcο (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2013)

you're awesome, you know that? pek


----------



## tears (Sep 19, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> nah I don't mind. tears did a nice job too.



thank youuuuu :33


----------



## Ice (Sep 19, 2013)

Would someone brighten this a little and censor out the dvd water mark on the upper right? :33


----------



## tears (Sep 19, 2013)

hope this okay :33


----------



## Kechapoo (Sep 19, 2013)

Looking for anyone willing to create a background image and header for a forum I just started.

It is a One Piece-based, text-based, roleplaying game called "All Blue". I have decided to stick with the majority of the colors of the forum being blue, but the specific shade isn't important; as long as it's blue, honestly.

Again, looking for a header and a background for the homepage. The images can use One Piece images created by Oda himself or quality fan art. Not really for anything particularly spectacular; willing to consider nearly any submission. I'd be extremely grateful for even one response.

Here's the forum itself!:


----------



## Ice (Sep 19, 2013)

tears said:


> hope this okay :33



Thanks. :33


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 19, 2013)

Sig of  with a dotted line border and margin.

Senior avy of  with a dotted line border and margin.

Please and thank you. :33


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Palpatine (Sep 20, 2013)

Batman sets? (non-gif preferred)


----------



## Billie (Sep 20, 2013)

Heavy Rain Ava gif?


----------



## Zenith (Sep 20, 2013)

Joo said:


> Heavy Rain Ava gif?



so far this is only what i've found. will ad some later if i find them


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Sig of  with a dotted line border and margin.
> 
> Senior avy of  with a dotted line border and margin.
> 
> Please and thank you. :33



*Rep if taking please*


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 20, 2013)

Any Deadpool?


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 20, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> Batman sets? (non-gif preferred)



I made you two sets..

;


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 20, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Any Deadpool?



*Rep if taking*


----------



## Bonly (Sep 20, 2013)

Can anyone make a gif from 0:00 - 0:07 please :^)


----------



## Jagger (Sep 20, 2013)

Senior sig size of .

Dotted avatar of . 150x150.

Will be appreciated a lot.


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 20, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Senior sig size of .
> 
> Dotted avatar of . 150x150.
> 
> Will be appreciated a lot.




Check this out:


----------



## Jagger (Sep 20, 2013)

It's awesome, but I sincerely forgot to say "dotted sig" in my post. 

Also, can you please put the dotted borders like ? (both sig and ava) Sorry if it is too much work. 

Besides that, it's awesome.


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 20, 2013)

Okay give me a minute. I'll try.


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 20, 2013)

Jagger said:


> It's awesome, but I sincerely forgot to say "dotted sig" in my post.
> 
> Also, can you please put the dotted borders like ? (both sig and ava) Sorry if it is too much work.
> 
> Besides that, it's awesome.



Hope it's better now:


----------



## G (Sep 20, 2013)

JJBA sets? Of any of the JoJo's?


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2013)

senior avy



0:14 - 0:17


----------



## Xeros (Sep 20, 2013)

Small Request, I'd like someone to add some good looking diagonal scanlines to my kakashi avatar.
If you are working on mine, can you show a few variants so I can choose the best one, _I'll give rep if I find them good._
Thanks


----------



## Daxter (Sep 20, 2013)

starr said:


> senior avy
> 
> 
> 
> 0:14 - 0:17






Had to cut it quite a bit to get it within the kb limits. 

Edit; eesh I made a cropping error, brb I'll fix it. All better.



Xeros said:


> Small Request, I'd like someone to add some good looking diagonal scanlines to my kakashi avatar.
> If you are working on mine, can you show a few variants so I can choose the best one, _I'll give rep if I find them good._
> Thanks


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2013)

it's fine. since there's a line on top mind giving it all black borders?? :33


----------



## Daxter (Sep 20, 2013)

Ah~

I just edited it. Okay I will give you black borders too. :]


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2013)

thanks a bunch!


----------



## Xeros (Sep 20, 2013)

Daxter said:


>



It's cool , but I'd like them diagonal and 1 pixel thin if you can. sorry if I didn't mention it earlier Thanks


----------



## sworder (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Xeros (Sep 20, 2013)

sworder said:


>



Thanks! That was quite fast. Rep


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 21, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> I made you two sets..
> 
> ;



Taking these two. 

Rep


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Sith/Jedi avatars in senior size?


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2013)

gipsy danger ava please


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 21, 2013)

rice said:


> gipsy danger ava please



*Rep if taking






*


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a bunch!


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 21, 2013)

rice said:


> thanks a bunch!



Glad you like them.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2013)

senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Imagine (Sep 21, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Samurai Jack sets, anyone?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 22, 2013)

Ava: 1:47-1:48
Sig: 1:27-1:31


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 22, 2013)

Sig of . Please resize to be the same width as a YMP3 bar, and give it a solid lined border. 

Senior avy of , with a lined border.

Please and thank you. :33


----------



## JoJo (Sep 22, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Sig of . Please resize to be the same width as a YMP3 bar, and give it a solid lined border.
> 
> Senior avy of , with a lined border.
> 
> Please and thank you. :33







Wasn't exactly sure on what you meant with the border, so I just did solid black.


----------



## Marcο (Sep 22, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Sig of . Please resize to be the same width as a YMP3 bar, and give it a solid lined border.
> 
> Senior avy of , with a lined border.
> 
> Please and thank you. :33



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magician (Sep 22, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

150 x 150 cut out the words and focus on the guys, with dotted borders plz.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 22, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> *Spoiler*: __


That's perfect thank you.


----------



## G (Sep 22, 2013)

can this be reduced to 48 KiB?


----------



## RF (Sep 22, 2013)

Animated Guts avatars please

Will rep several times


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2013)

senior size pls


----------



## Scizor (Sep 22, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 22, 2013)

Lelouch Vi Britannia sets please


----------



## JoJo (Sep 22, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Animated Guts avatars please
> 
> Will rep several times


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 22, 2013)

Any Steins Gate avatars and sets?

Preferably animated and of Okabe.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 23, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Any Steins Gate avatars and sets?
> 
> Preferably animated and of Okabe.






​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Chad (Sep 23, 2013)

Terrible ADC :ignoramus


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

Best ADC


----------



## Vash (Sep 23, 2013)

Dio Brando ava's?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2013)

can someone make this ~342KB while keeping the 150x150 size and as much image quality as possible ?


ty


----------



## Xin (Sep 24, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> can someone make this ~342KB while keeping the 150x150 size and as much image quality as possible ?
> 
> 
> ty


----------



## santanico (Sep 24, 2013)

make this into a sig height under 500
nothing too fancy
curved edges


rep will be given ofc


----------



## G (Sep 24, 2013)

sets of Muhammad Avdol?


----------



## Zenith (Sep 24, 2013)

starr said:


> make this into a sig height under 500
> nothing too fancy
> curved edges
> 
> ...





I hope this is ok


----------



## santanico (Sep 24, 2013)

thank you!!! +rep


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 24, 2013)

Jak said:


> Dio Brando ava's?



;;
;;
;;​


----------



## Fiona (Sep 24, 2013)

150 x 200 avy please dotted border please. 



Dotted border please


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 24, 2013)

Fiona said:


> 150 x 200 avy please dotted border please.
> 
> 
> 
> Dotted border please


On it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 24, 2013)

Fiona said:


> 150 x 200 avy please dotted border please.
> 
> 
> 
> Dotted border please


----------



## Vash (Sep 24, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> ;;
> ;;
> ;;​



These are all kinds of sexy. Thanks Snow <3


----------



## Fiona (Sep 24, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


>



Thanks Sunny


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2013)

Does anyone have a gif of Joey Tribbianni in Season 2 Friends intro where he headbangs?

In ava form too?

Much obliged if you have.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 24, 2013)

Can anybody here make this picture into a transparent? If not, a sig will be fine.


----------



## abc123 (Sep 24, 2013)

Could anyone make  transparent please?


----------



## JoJo (Sep 24, 2013)

This good?


----------



## abc123 (Sep 24, 2013)

JoJo said:


> This good?


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 24, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Lelouch Vi Britannia sets please



bumping dis


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Could anyone make a set out  please?

Will cred and rep multiple times


----------



## Panther (Sep 25, 2013)

Any latest BM Naruto avy's?


----------



## santanico (Sep 25, 2013)

avy resizes

150x150 for this one


140x140


----------



## Xin (Sep 25, 2013)

starr said:


> avy resizes
> 
> 150x150 for this one
> 
> ...


----------



## sworder (Sep 25, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Could anyone make a set out  please?
> 
> Will cred and rep multiple times




*Spoiler*: __ 











no credit please


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 25, 2013)

sworder said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!

Will wear this tomorrow


----------



## G (Sep 25, 2013)

G said:


> sets of Muhammad Avdol?



?           ?                                  ?


----------



## santanico (Sep 25, 2013)

brilliant, thank you


----------



## Impact (Sep 25, 2013)

Can someone resize this as a small sig?


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 25, 2013)

Panther said:


> Any latest BM Naruto avy's?



;;;;


----------



## Imagine (Sep 25, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Can someone resize this as a small sig?


----------



## Impact (Sep 25, 2013)

Much appreciated


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 25, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Lelouch Vi Britannia sets please


;;


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 26, 2013)

Senior avy of .

Transparency of . Also, please resize to be within sig limits.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 26, 2013)

here's the avy



someone else can take the sig. I'm not that good with trans.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 26, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> here's the avy
> 
> 
> 
> someone else can take the sig. I'm not that good with trans.


Thanks. I'd rep you but I have to spread again.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 26, 2013)

don't worry about it


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 26, 2013)

Red and black colored SasuSaku senior set please?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 26, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Trans of . Also, please resize to be within sig limits.



Re-requesting, since Snow Princess took care of the avy already.


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 27, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Senior avy of .
> 
> Transparency of . Also, please resize to be within sig limits.


----------



## santanico (Sep 27, 2013)

could someone please resize this to the correct filesize? shorten it if you have too


----------



## Scizor (Sep 27, 2013)

starr said:


> could someone please resize this to the correct filesize? shorten it if you have too



​
rep if taking, please


----------



## santanico (Sep 27, 2013)

thanks buddy :33


----------



## Scizor (Sep 27, 2013)

starr said:


> thanks buddy :33



You're welcome =)


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Chad (Sep 27, 2013)

FPS from video:



0.01 slower FPS


----------



## G (Sep 27, 2013)

sig
400x200
just the face
minor effects
no borders


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 27, 2013)

Bogard said:


> FPS from video:
> 
> 
> 
> 0.01 slower FPS



Slower one is good thanks.

Can you try 0.02 FPS slower to compare as well please?


----------



## Chad (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 27, 2013)

Looking good.

Ta.


----------



## Nim (Sep 28, 2013)

125x125 and 150x150 avatar pls? x3


----------



## Magician (Sep 28, 2013)

150x150 avatar. No borders are needed.


----------



## Itachі (Sep 28, 2013)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> 150x150 avatar. No borders are needed.



Here you go


----------



## Magician (Sep 28, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Here you go



Thank you!


----------



## familyparka (Sep 28, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> 125x125 and 150x150 avatar pls? x3



I'll take this, give me a minute


----------



## Itachі (Sep 28, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> 125x125 and 150x150 avatar pls? x3



Not sure what part you wanted from it but here you go. The whole thing.

125


150


Edit:

Sorry to FamilyParka. Already did it.


----------



## familyparka (Sep 28, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Sorry to FamilyParka. Already did it.



No worries, I made some too so he can pick 

If you want anything changed just say so.


----------



## Itachі (Sep 28, 2013)

Haha. Yours are way better. I just re sized it. Clearly outclassed.


----------



## Nim (Sep 28, 2013)

familyparka said:


> No worries, I made some too so he can pick
> 
> If you want anything changed just say so.



Thank you! They look awesome 



Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Haha. Yours are way better. I just re sized it. Clearly outclassed.



thanks for the effort though :3


----------



## familyparka (Sep 28, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Thank you! They look awesome



Glad you liked them. Just send me a pm if I can help you with anything else


----------



## Ghost (Sep 28, 2013)

dotted borders on these


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## familyparka (Sep 28, 2013)

saikyou said:


> dotted borders on these
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking it, sec

EDIT:

Done, anything else you'd like?


----------



## Ghost (Sep 28, 2013)

nice. thank you.


----------



## Aqua (Sep 28, 2013)

Ichihime set from  please.
Junior & Senior size avatars.
Feel free to put any effects as you see fit.
And for the avatar can you make it twitch/move from Orihime's face to Ichigo's?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 29, 2013)

Senior avy of  wtih a lined border and margin. 

Sig of with a lined border and margin. 

Please and thank you.


----------



## Marcο (Sep 29, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Senior avy of  wtih a lined border and margin.
> 
> Sig of with a lined border and margin.
> 
> Please and thank you.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 29, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>


My eternal gratitude, kind sir.


----------



## Daxter (Sep 29, 2013)

Aqua said:


> Ichihime set from  please.
> Junior & Senior size avatars.
> Feel free to put any effects as you see fit.
> And for the avatar can you make it twitch/move from Orihime's face to Ichigo's?



For future reference, these kind of requests are better suited for shops. :]

I made something quick, not too fancy. Hope it's to your liking though.




​​


----------



## Aqua (Sep 29, 2013)

Daxter said:


> For future reference, these kind of requests are better suited for shops. :]
> 
> I made something quick, not too fancy. Hope it's to your liking though.
> 
> ...



thanks; next time i'll check out your shop.


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 29, 2013)

1) 

To be edited with a grey background effect like the picture below, but just having the one player in colour (the guy in red)




2)

 to have a clear white back ground


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 29, 2013)

Kags man why not a Coutinho set?


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 29, 2013)

Kagawa said:


> 1)
> 
> To be edited with a grey background effect like the picture below, but just having the one player in colour (the guy in red)
> 
> ...


----------



## santanico (Sep 29, 2013)

resize;senior avatars



crop out the words if you can??


----------



## Xin (Sep 29, 2013)

starr said:


> resize;senior avatars
> 
> 
> 
> crop out the words if you can??


----------



## santanico (Sep 29, 2013)

fabulous               ~


----------



## Kanki (Sep 29, 2013)

Could someone please re-size this to 150x150 (i.e my avatar size). Thanks!


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 29, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Could someone please re-size this to 150x150 (i.e my avatar size). Thanks!



That's ok?


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 29, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Could someone please re-size this to 150x150 (i.e my avatar size). Thanks!


gave it a try too.. there's some white bits around it that needed cleaning too.  

;;


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Senior avatar out of this with dotted borders.


----------



## Itachі (Sep 29, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior avatar out of this with dotted borders.






Here you go.


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks bro


----------



## Itachі (Sep 29, 2013)

Anytime Bro.

This was the first Gif I have edited and added a border too.

You have the honour of being the owner of the first Creation.


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Really now not half bad I feel honored now .


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 30, 2013)

G said:


> sig
> 400x200
> just the face
> minor effects
> no borders


----------



## Cord (Sep 30, 2013)

Avatars out of  (please remove the text) and 
Size: 150x200
Border: Whatever looks best

Will rep twice. Thanks in advance to whoever will do them. : )​


----------



## Blαck (Sep 30, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Avatars out of  (please remove the text) and
> Size: 150x200
> Border: Whatever looks best
> 
> Will rep twice. Thanks in advance to whoever will do them. : )​



Changed the lighting a bit if you don't mind, Can change up the border if you want too
​


----------



## tears (Sep 30, 2013)

ninja'd


----------



## Blαck (Sep 30, 2013)

Dammit tears, your's came out alot better 

Couldn't open the red picture for some reason


----------



## Cord (Sep 30, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Changed the lighting a bit if you don't mind, Can change up the border if you want too
> ​





tears said:


> ninja'd



Thanks, both of you. 

Currently 24'ed, but will rep as soon as I can!


----------



## Vash (Sep 30, 2013)

It's so hard to find good stock of this guy...


Joseph Joestar ava's please, you delish people


----------



## JoJo (Sep 30, 2013)

Jak said:


> It's so hard to find good stock of this guy...
> 
> 
> Joseph Joestar ava's please, you delish people



I got you brohan


----------



## Vash (Sep 30, 2013)

JoJo said:


> I got you brohan



These are awesome, thanks dude!

By any chance, do you still have the stock for this one?


----------



## abc123 (Sep 30, 2013)

Jak said:


> These are awesome, thanks dude!
> 
> By any chance, do you still have the stock for this one?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 30, 2013)

Senior avy with the same border as my sig.



pls n thnx


----------



## Marcο (Sep 30, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Senior avy with the same border as my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> pls n thnx


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks again. 

Can't rep you though, gotta spread.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 1, 2013)

dotted borders on these:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stannis (Oct 1, 2013)

saikyou said:


> dotted borders on these:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magician (Oct 1, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

150x150 plox. No borders or anything.


----------



## Marcο (Oct 1, 2013)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> 150x150 plox. No borders or anything.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 1, 2013)

*Is it possible or not?*

I don't if I should...but can anyone make this comic strip into a gif with dotted borders?
Here's the chronological sequences.

1. 

2.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 1, 2013)

Nina Dobrev set?


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 1, 2013)

Mr. Kaneda said:


> I don't if I should...but can anyone make this comic strip into a gif with dotted borders?
> Here's the chronological sequences.
> 
> 1.
> ...








Vampire Princess said:


> Nina Dobrev set?


;


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 2, 2013)

ava sizes please :33


----------



## Itachі (Oct 2, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> ava sizes please :33



Here you go.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 2, 2013)

@SnowPrincess: Thank-you so much! :0)


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 3, 2013)

Please resize to be the same width as a YMP3 bar. 

Please and thanks, will rep graciously.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 3, 2013)

I'd like any square avatars of Kakashi? If you can use epic color gradients that would be great.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 3, 2013)

Xeros said:


> I'd like any square avatars of Kakashi? If you can use epic color gradients that would be great.



Hey, Xeros.

This Okay?

Generic stock but I added some touches.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 3, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Hey, Xeros.
> 
> This Okay?
> 
> Generic stock but I added some touches.



ck That Kakashi avi looks dope!

Now to change my avatar. Thnx


----------



## Stunna (Oct 3, 2013)

senior size pls


----------



## Itachі (Oct 3, 2013)

Xeros said:


> ck That Kakashi avi looks dope!
> 
> Now to change my avatar. Thnx



No Problem, Brah. Lol @ the Lbj

Glad I could help.



Stunna said:


> senior size pls



Here you go.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 3, 2013)

Preferably not squished pls


----------



## Imagine (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks to both of you. 24'd atm tho


----------



## Gin (Oct 3, 2013)

avy, highest quality possible

cropped, not squished please


----------



## Imagine (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 4, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Please resize to be the same width as a YMP3 bar.
> 
> Please and thanks, will rep graciously.


Re-requesting.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 4, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Re-requesting.



This work?
​


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 4, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> This work?
> ​


Its a bit wide. I was hoping to get it the same width as a YMP3 bar.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 4, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Its a bit wide. I was hoping to get it the same width as a YMP3 bar.


Better? 

​


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 4, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Better?
> 
> ​


Perfect. 

+reps 

Just need the avatar now.


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 4, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Perfect.
> 
> +reps
> 
> Just need the avatar now.



Here, that's ok?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 4, 2013)

Dawn said:


> Here, that's ok?


Great, thanks.


----------



## Morphine (Oct 5, 2013)

can i get some Loki avatars


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 5, 2013)

Morphine said:


> can i get some Loki avatars



Dunno if fitting your needs 



Not my artwork.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 5, 2013)

I reeaaaally need a _quality_ resize of this image : 

Thanks by now. (you can add borders if you can do but please keep the quality)


----------



## Imagine (Oct 5, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I reeaaaally need a _quality_ resize of this image :
> 
> Thanks by now. (you can add borders if you can do but please keep the quality)





That fine?


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 5, 2013)

is it possible to make texts legible?  You can cut from the pic. :33


----------



## Imagine (Oct 5, 2013)

The image is pretty massive. Even with cropping it, this is the best I could get it. Someone may be able to do it better.


----------



## Daxter (Oct 5, 2013)

Is it supposed to be a signature....?


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 5, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Is it supposed to be a signature....?



yep for sig.



Imagine said:


> The image is pretty massive. Even with cropping it, this is the best I could get it. Someone may be able to do it better.



aw, thanks a bunch anyway :3


----------



## Daxter (Oct 5, 2013)

Distressed civilian approaches.

Enter: Daxter.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 5, 2013)

I LOVE everything you choose to be. pek


----------



## santanico (Oct 5, 2013)

senior size please
w/ white border


----------



## Marcο (Oct 5, 2013)

starr said:


> senior size please
> w/ white border


----------



## santanico (Oct 5, 2013)

excellent, thank you


----------



## G (Oct 5, 2013)

150x150 pls


----------



## Xeros (Oct 5, 2013)

Can someone add* diagonal scanlines* to this ?



I'd like those pixel thin ones

And This sig


----------



## Itachі (Oct 5, 2013)

G said:


> 150x150 pls


----------



## JoJo (Oct 5, 2013)

This is too large. It's like 500KB

here's the version that will work:


----------



## Xeros (Oct 5, 2013)

diagonal scanlines on these please

also if you could add a border to the sig it'd be epic!


----------



## sworder (Oct 5, 2013)

if you want them darker just say so


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Xeros (Oct 5, 2013)

I think that's fine. I'm going to change the saturation and sig though. Thanks!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 5, 2013)

senior size, same quality, no words?


----------



## Marcο (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Revolution (Oct 5, 2013)

Can I have  right side up, followed by  resized and proportioned to an avatar gif?


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 6, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Can I have  right side up, followed by  resized and proportioned to an avatar gif?



You mean combined like this?


----------



## Kanki (Oct 6, 2013)

Possible to change this to 150x150?


----------



## Marcο (Oct 6, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Possible to change this to 150x150?


----------



## Kanki (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 6, 2013)

Trans sig of  please. :33


----------



## G (Oct 6, 2013)

Avatars of Piyomon please.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2013)

senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Marcο (Oct 6, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality pls


----------



## JoJo (Oct 6, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality pls





Wasn't sure how zoomed or which part of the gif you wanted so I went in the middle with both.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 6, 2013)

Please, I request Mako Mori avatars or Mako/Raleigh avatars. 

They can be stills or gifs. Please please please x100. 


EDIT: u know, from pacific rim thanks 


EDIT EDIT: or you know what, just throw some raleigh Becket in there


----------



## Imagine (Oct 6, 2013)

kyochi said:


> Please, I request Mako Mori avatars or Mako/Raleigh avatars.
> 
> They can be stills or gifs. Please please please x100.
> 
> ...


Found some.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 6, 2013)

kyochi said:


> Please, I request Mako Mori avatars or Mako/Raleigh avatars.
> 
> They can be stills or gifs. Please please please x100.
> 
> ...


Found some fanart
​


----------



## sworder (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## kyochi (Oct 6, 2013)

all 3 of you are great 




I will take them ALL and credit y'all when I use 

thank you


----------



## Jagger (Oct 7, 2013)

Sig. Senior size and dotted border, pretty please? :33


----------



## sworder (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Jagger (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Rosi (Oct 7, 2013)

May I have an ava out of these two gifs? So that it would fit size limit ofc :33

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 7, 2013)

here you go Rosi




and the two merged


----------



## sworder (Oct 7, 2013)

I did one without the letters just in case :33


----------



## JoJo (Oct 7, 2013)

Rosi said:


> May I have an ava out of these two gifs? So that it would fit size limit ofc :33
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





And the two avatars put together


----------



## Rosi (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you all pek


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 7, 2013)

An avatar from   , please. Dotted borders, also.

Myself and two other members shall provide rep.


----------



## sworder (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Morphine (Oct 8, 2013)

sam and dean winchester avatars please
together or separately doesn't matter 
will love with reps


----------



## Imagine (Oct 8, 2013)

Morphine said:


> sam and dean winchester avatars please
> together or separately doesn't matter
> will love with reps


----------



## Maerala (Oct 8, 2013)

Face avy pls. :33 Slight color enhancement appreciated. With and without a dotted/dashed border for comparison if possible.

Thanks in advance; will give all the reps.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 8, 2013)

*Love Live School Idol Project* avatars, please.


----------



## Gin (Oct 8, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Face avy pls. :33 Slight color enhancement appreciated. With and without a dotted/dashed border for comparison if possible.
> 
> Thanks in advance; will give all the reps.


 



how's this?


----------



## Maerala (Oct 8, 2013)

Gorgeous, thank you! pek I'll try them on when I get home.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 8, 2013)

senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Itachі (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry if  it's a little squashed.

Damn Photoshop acting up.



Edit: 

Thanks Frost, Filesize is too large. Sowwy.


----------



## Marcο (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Oct 8, 2013)

I'd appreciate the same with this


----------



## Scizor (Oct 8, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality pls





Edit:​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Gin (Oct 8, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Sorry if  it's a little squashed.
> 
> Damn Photoshop acting up.


just letting ya know, max filesize for avys is 341 kb, this is > 700


----------



## Marcο (Oct 8, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I'd appreciate the same with this


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Chad (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Oct 9, 2013)

Those are way too big in file size


----------



## Chad (Oct 9, 2013)

Sorry, I guess someone else can do it.

I tried resizing the file size, but it seems like even the worst quality one is still very big in file size.


----------



## Marcο (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Nim (Oct 9, 2013)

1:54 to 1:55 where she swings her braid
2:19 to 2:20 where you just see her standing there

150x150 and 125x125 pretty pretty please


----------



## G (Oct 9, 2013)

avys - 3:08-3:09 (the part where the monkey is shaking around)
2:36-2:41


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2013)

senior size pls


----------



## Marcο (Oct 9, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks. Gotta spread.


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 9, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls





edit: that Shanks is fast lol


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 9, 2013)

Senior avy of . Give it a lined border wtih margin please.

Trans sig of .

Thank you in advance. :33


----------



## Xeros (Oct 9, 2013)

Can someone make a set out of this? 

I don't need a border .  If possible, I'd like it to be_ shrunk _ perfectly so you can see at least his head and half body. Thanks


----------



## Cord (Oct 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 



- 
- 150x200
- White dotted border? If that makes sense. Something that looks like .





*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 




- Just make it smaller
- Same with the avatar




The stocks are not good though. Hope someone can still make something pretty out of them. Will rep twice. xD


----------



## tears (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Blαck (Oct 10, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gave it a try, hows this?
​


----------



## Cord (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks, both of you.


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2013)

senior size please




thanks


----------



## Marcο (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Vengeance (Oct 10, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Senior avy of . Give it a lined border wtih margin please.
> 
> Trans sig of .
> 
> Thank you in advance. :33





Maybe able to do the sig later


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>



ty! I gotta spread some rep, nice set btw


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2013)

Dawn said:


> Maybe able to do the sig later


Thanks. And please do, if you can. :33


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 10, 2013)

Any good Penn State sets out there?


----------



## G (Oct 10, 2013)

avatars/sets of any characters from JJBA Part 4: Diamond Is Unbreakable?
with white dotted borders.


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 10, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Thanks. And please do, if you can. :33



The quality I get there is not that great sorry, maybe someone else can do better.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2013)

Dawn said:


> The quality I get there is not that great sorry, maybe someone else can do better.



That's fine. :33



> Trans sig of .
> 
> Thank you in advance. :33



Re-requesting the sig, please.


----------



## Nim (Oct 10, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> 1:54 to 1:55 where she swings her braid
> 2:19 to 2:20 where you just see her standing there
> 
> 150x150 and 125x125 pretty pretty please



re-requesting


----------



## Evolution (Oct 10, 2013)

Can someone make me an avatar from this picture? Senior size, no border, centered around the head and I want two versions. One like the original, the second one a bit darker.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 10, 2013)

I can add any modifications you want.


----------



## Evolution (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow that was fast. Thanks, they're awesome.
Well, I do have another request. Could you enhance the colors a bit to match my sig more?


----------



## JoJo (Oct 10, 2013)

EVO said:


> Wow that was fast. Thanks, they're awesome.
> Well, I do have another request. Could you enhance the colors a bit to match my sig more?





Sorry for the wait. I was watching the latest episode of KLK.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2013)

senior size, same quality pls. no size modification


----------



## tears (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Hitomi (Oct 10, 2013)

G said:


> avatars/sets of any characters from JJBA Part 4: Diamond Is Unbreakable?
> with white dotted borders.






*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 11, 2013)

> Trans sig of .



Re-re-requesting the sig.


----------



## Evolution (Oct 11, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Sorry for the wait. I was watching the latest episode of KLK.


Don't worry about it. Thanks again.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 11, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Re-re-requesting the sig.


big HQ fanart look better when rendered.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 11, 2013)

Any 150X200 Mega Charizard X avys would be nice =]


----------



## Blαck (Oct 11, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Any 150X200 Mega Charizard X avys would be nice =]



There's some in the last 5-6 pages of the giveaway thread that haven't been taken.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 11, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Any 150X200 Mega Charizard X avys would be nice =]


I got a few.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 11, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> There's some in the last 5-6 pages of the giveaway thread that haven't been taken.



Thanks for the info.

Edit: Of course when I post someone else post at the same time with some Avys lol. Thanks Shiroyasha those look awesome.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 11, 2013)

Can I get this as a 125 x 125 avy, under 100kb?



With a solid black border as well, please. 



Bonly said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Edit: Of course when I post someone else post at the same time with some Avys lol. Thanks Shiroyasha those look awesome.


Lol, np.


----------



## sworder (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 11, 2013)

Huh.

Think I actually like it better without the border, thanks. 

EDIT: Gotta spread.


----------



## sworder (Oct 11, 2013)

oh sorry, forgot about the border 

I can add it if you want


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 11, 2013)

Nah, it's fine, I like it better like this.


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2013)

first one resized to senior size 


this to 141x141


----------



## Marcο (Oct 11, 2013)

starr said:


> first one resized to senior size
> 
> 
> this to 141x141


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2013)

thankyouthankyou


----------



## Enki (Oct 12, 2013)

Can i get this as a 125x125 avatar?


----------



## Vash (Oct 12, 2013)

^



Junior size, curse you


----------



## Enki (Oct 12, 2013)

Jak said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> Junior size, curse you



Thanks


----------



## nero6342 (Oct 12, 2013)

*i need a gif ;o*

i've been searching for a gif but since i cant find it i figured i'd ask someone to make it ;p if you have a tumblr, make a photo set and ill reblog it from you. i want it to be a photo set that shows the scene from the latest episode where sasuke shoots kabuto with an arrow from susano'o and kabuto dodged it and made that thing with his finger as he was coming out of the snake xP thanks in advance!


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Oct 12, 2013)

set with 

150x200 avatar

vibrant colors please :]


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 12, 2013)

MiamiCity15 said:


> set with
> 
> 150x200 avatar
> 
> vibrant colors please :]


----------



## Andrew (Oct 12, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> Nah, it's fine, I like it better like this.


I feel that you are holding back, here is one with a border.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 12, 2013)

The size is above Junior dimension limits.


----------



## nero6342 (Oct 13, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## Xeros (Oct 13, 2013)

take this plz and..

make his skin color* black *like this plz



+rep if done.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 13, 2013)

robin scherbatsky avas, senior

gracias


----------



## Marcο (Oct 13, 2013)

Trinity said:


> robin scherbatsky avas, senior
> 
> gracias


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Oct 13, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


>



perfect, thanks!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2013)

senior size and same quality ples


----------



## Stannis (Oct 15, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size and same quality ples


----------



## Blαck (Oct 15, 2013)

Stunna said:


> senior size and same quality ples


Either of these work? 

​


----------



## santanico (Oct 15, 2013)

senior avatar white borders


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks. Gotta spread


----------



## Stannis (Oct 15, 2013)

starr said:


> senior avatar white borders


----------



## Marcο (Oct 15, 2013)

starr said:


> senior avatar white borders


----------



## santanico (Oct 15, 2013)

thanks guys~


----------



## ℛei (Oct 16, 2013)

resize these gifs to 150 x 150 avas please


----------



## Vash (Oct 16, 2013)

^



------------

*Viewtiful Joe avas?*


----------



## ℛei (Oct 16, 2013)

Jak said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ------------



thank you


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 16, 2013)

Senior sized Onslaught from X-Men avatars please?


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 16, 2013)

Anybody has Ariana Grande with Red Hair from Victorious normal avatars or gif. please^^


----------



## ℛei (Oct 16, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> Anybody has Ariana Grande with Red Hair from Victorious normal avatars or gif. please^^



something like these?

;;


----------



## Meia (Oct 16, 2013)

Any Monogatari series (Bakemonogatari, Nisemonogatari..) avatars please? ^ ^


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 16, 2013)

Can someone please make this into a ava and sig size and put call me? at the bottom of it?


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 16, 2013)

dean winchester avas from season 9/the recent episodes, 150x150?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 16, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>



Thanks but could you put Call Me? and in the same font as my joey ava please?


----------



## Daxter (Oct 16, 2013)

Meia said:


> Any Monogatari series (Bakemonogatari, Nisemonogatari..) avatars please? ^ ^



Hmm, like these?




​


----------



## Marcο (Oct 16, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Thanks but could you put Call Me? and in the same font as my joey ava please?


Like this?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 16, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Like this?



Yeah thanks. If you can make that into an Ava too, that would be great.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 16, 2013)

Senior size avatar please, play around with it if you want.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Senior size avatar please, play around with it if you want.



​


----------



## Meia (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you! I'll be taking these.


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Senior size avatar please, play around with it if you want.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2013)

senior size, same quality pls


----------



## sworder (Oct 17, 2013)

JGL


----------



## santanico (Oct 17, 2013)

can I get these in senior avatar size, cropped and white border please


----------



## Marcο (Oct 17, 2013)

starr said:


> can I get these in senior avatar size, cropped and white border please


----------



## santanico (Oct 17, 2013)

I owe you so much rep  thanks 


edit: can you (or anyone who is available) add a white border to the avy I'm wearing currently?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello, can i get this turned into a 150x150 avatar with dotted border?



thanks in advance.


----------



## Marcο (Oct 17, 2013)

starr said:


> I owe you so much rep  thanks
> 
> 
> edit: can you (or anyone who is available) add a white border to the avy I'm wearing currently?


Don't worry about it


----------



## Daxter (Oct 17, 2013)

Ceria said:


> Hello, can i get this turned into a 150x150 avatar with dotted border?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.



What anime is this? The animation is pretty. O:


----------



## Blαck (Oct 17, 2013)

Daxter said:


> What anime is this? The animation is pretty. O:



Kyoukai no Kanata


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2013)

Daxter said:


> What anime is this? The animation is pretty. O:



Thanks, it's Kyoukai no kanata probably one of the best series this season.


----------



## Kanki (Oct 17, 2013)

Any Kingdom sigs/avatars knocking about?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 17, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Any Kingdom sigs/avatars knocking about?



​
Or were you looking for a specific character?


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 18, 2013)

; ; ; ;

senior size avatars. no borders, no effects. thanks in advance


----------



## Vash (Oct 18, 2013)

^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Oct 18, 2013)

Senior avatar size please.


----------



## Vash (Oct 18, 2013)

^


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Xeros (Oct 18, 2013)

I request Kakashi avatars please


----------



## G (Oct 18, 2013)

Avatars of tenten


----------



## Itachі (Oct 18, 2013)

Could somebody make the file size of this smaller please? (Under 1MB)


----------



## Evolution (Oct 18, 2013)

Could someone resize this to senior avatar size and give it a gray shade like my sig (and another version without the gray) while also keeping the FT guild stamp blue? 
Also, I don't want it cropped.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 18, 2013)

Not sure if you wanted it to be square. I can always change it. 

Original:


Grayed, keeping as much blue as I could.


----------



## Evolution (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks, they're pretty nice. Though not exactly what I wanted, it's better then anything I can do so I'll take them.

Edit: Another request. Can someone add the border my avatar has to my signature?


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 19, 2013)

Can someone make me an avy out of this. 150 x 150

And a sig the same size as my current sig.


Dotted border on both plz.

Will raep ya thrice.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Overhaul (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks,luv.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 19, 2013)

Revy said:


> Can someone make me an avy out of this. 150 x 150
> 
> And a sig the same size as my current sig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 19, 2013)

THANK YOU!


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 19, 2013)

glad you like'm Revy 




EVO said:


> Thanks, they're pretty nice. Though not exactly what I wanted, it's better then anything I can do so I'll take them.
> 
> Edit: Another request. Can someone add the border my avatar has to my signature?


gave the avy a try too


----------



## Vermin (Oct 19, 2013)

hmm.....

does anybody have any avatars of...various characters from the manga fairy tail


----------



## Shoukry (Oct 19, 2013)

Ava:







Sig: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JoJo (Oct 19, 2013)

Not sure who you wanted in the avatar so I did both of them


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Shoukry (Oct 19, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Not sure who you wanted in the avatar so I did both of them



Thanks! It's great.
I'll get the person this is for to rep you.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's a Junior sized version just in case.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 19, 2013)

Could I have these 2 avatars be transitioned with some cool effect?


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 19, 2013)

Shizuo avatars

Durararara


----------



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2013)

Any Cool avatars of male shippuden characters, I'd like to check them out! Will rep twice!


----------



## NW (Oct 19, 2013)

Senior ava.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## JoJo (Oct 19, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> Could I have these 2 avatars be transitioned with some cool effect?





I can always do a different one.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 19, 2013)

JoJo said:


> I can always do a different one.


The effect is perfect.

But would it be possible for you to slow it down just a tiny bit?


----------



## JoJo (Oct 19, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> The effect is perfect.
> 
> But would it be possible for you to slow it down just a tiny bit?



Not sure if you wanted the effect to slow down or the images of Satsuki. 

So I did both.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 19, 2013)

I greatly appreciate all your effort. 

This one's perfect. 

EDIT: Gotta spread.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 19, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Shizuo avatars
> 
> Durararara


----------



## Remyx (Oct 19, 2013)

Hatsune Miku avatars?


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 20, 2013)

here;


----------



## Xeros (Oct 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Senior ava.


----------



## Balchenor (Oct 20, 2013)

I am requesting Jyu Oh Sei: Planet of the Beast King avatars. The individual I want from this manga/anime is Thor. THank you!


----------



## NW (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks, Xeros.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 20, 2013)

Yoho lads.

150x150 w/ black border of this masterpiece right here ya wee kiddos.



Have fun. I'd rep you but I got sealed because some person who better get his kneecaps armoured touted on me.

You'll be sorted out no sweat though.


----------



## Marcο (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Bonly (Oct 20, 2013)

Can someone make two sig gifs?

From 0:00-0:07 of this vid 

and then 1:01-1:12 in this vid


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Can someone make these 150 x 150 and get rid of the background. Skinny black border please.


can someone just get rid of the background and extra crap in this pic. No re sizing necessary.


----------



## Marcο (Oct 21, 2013)

Revy said:


> Can someone make these 150 x 150 and get rid of the background. Skinny black border please.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 21, 2013)

Can you get rid of the blue stuff under his feet?


----------



## Marcο (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Overhaul (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks.will rep you a second time later.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 21, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Can someone make two sig gifs?
> 
> From 0:00-0:07 of this vid
> 
> and then 1:01-1:12 in this vid


7 and 12 seconds will be over 2MB let alone 1MB (_which is the file limit here_).


----------



## Bonly (Oct 21, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> 7 and 12 seconds will be over 2MB let alone 1MB (_which is the file limit here_).



The gifs are for another forum which doesn't have a file limit, although I doubt both will be used at the same time.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 21, 2013)

can someone do this.
:33
just combine the gif's into one.

*Spoiler*: __ 


















maybe add the text already at the bottom?
like "souma, ..." is shown at the same time as the first gif, and so on.
and maybe, add a transition effect so that the gif would look smooth, oh and a border would be cool?



thanks in advance.
:33


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 21, 2013)

^ you can download those vids yourself via RealPlayer (download it if you don't have it, it's very useful and the Basic one is free) when you play the vid on that jpopsuki.tv site you'll see the RealPlayer downloader button show up at the top right corner of the vid. click on it and it'll download the vid where you can find it in the RealPlayer Downloads file on your C drive. 

here's a link to where you can find the first vid and the download link is below it;







Bonly said:


> The gifs are for another forum which doesn't have a file limit, although I doubt both will be used at the same time.



*Spoiler*: __ 











save them and then upload them in another image-host site because this site will delete them after a short while.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 21, 2013)

senior size avatar pls


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 21, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> can someone do this.
> :33
> just combine the gif's into one.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 I made avatars too;


----------



## Vash (Oct 21, 2013)

Any Zabuza ava's le pls?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 22, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ you can download those vids yourself via RealPlayer (download it if you don't have it, it's very useful and the Basic one is free) when you play the vid on that jpopsuki.tv site you'll see the RealPlayer downloader button show up at the top right corner of the vid. click on it and it'll download the vid where you can find it in the RealPlayer Downloads file on your C drive.
> 
> here's a link to where you can find the first vid and the download link is below it;



It's not working for me, unfortunately 
The video+download link you linked to isn't working and the Realplayer add-on isn't working for me (in neither chrome nor Firefox).

Is there a possibility that you do it for me and rehost the videos so I can directly download them from wherever you host them?


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok I'll download them. but what hosting site can you download from so I can upload them there? 

btw, lets continue this convo in VM.


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 22, 2013)

Anybody got Ariana Grande Red hair from Victorious GIF junior size ava's? ^^


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 22, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> Anybody got Ariana Grande Red hair from Victorious GIF junior size ava's? ^^


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 22, 2013)

Dawn said:


> Maybe this?







Snow Princess said:


>



Wohaa! These are so pretty, Thank you very much 

*Edit Post: They are not working for me.  They should be 100.0 KB? Can you fix that please?^^''*


----------



## ℛei (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Vengeance (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## ℛei (Oct 22, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Magician (Oct 22, 2013)

Can someone make me some Mohammed Ali avatars?


----------



## Impact (Oct 22, 2013)

Resize to a small sig with dotted borders?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 22, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Resize to a small sig with dotted borders?


----------



## Impact (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 22, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> Wohaa! These are so pretty, Thank you very much
> 
> *Edit Post: They are not working for me.  They should be 100.0 KB? Can you fix that please?^^''*


resized them.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 23, 2013)

Sig of . Lined border with a slight margin. Also, please resize it so the width is equal to the width of a YMP3 bar. 

Pls n thnx :33


----------



## Impact (Oct 24, 2013)

seniors size with dotted borders

and for this a small sig like my current one?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Sig of . Lined border with a slight margin. Also, please resize it so the width is equal to the width of a YMP3 bar.
> 
> Pls n thnx :33


Re-requesting.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 24, 2013)

sam winchester avas, 150x150


----------



## Blαck (Oct 24, 2013)

Trinity said:


> sam winchester avas, 150x150



​


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 25, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Re-requesting.


Like this or larger?




♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> seniors size with dotted borders
> 
> and for this a small sig like my current one?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Could anyone make a set out of this please?



I'd appreciate it if borders are added but its not necessary


----------



## santanico (Oct 25, 2013)

avy resize plz, w/ white borders







ty!


----------



## Ghost (Oct 25, 2013)

150 x 150 no border


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 25, 2013)

Grimmjow sets please? Preferably not half-naked yaoish and more badass looking please


----------



## Scizor (Oct 25, 2013)

starr said:


> avy resize plz, w/ white borders
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​
rep if taking, please


----------



## Marcο (Oct 25, 2013)

saikyou said:


> 150 x 150 no border


----------



## Scizor (Oct 25, 2013)

saikyou said:


> 150 x 150 no border



​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 25, 2013)

thanks guys.


----------



## santanico (Oct 25, 2013)

thanks a lot scizor


----------



## Evolution (Oct 25, 2013)

Can someone make me a set out of this? Senior size avatar with signature.

I'd also like 2 versions. One with borders, the other without.

Thank you.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 25, 2013)

senior sized avatar; no borders, no effects

thanks in advance


----------



## Chad (Oct 25, 2013)

EVO

*Spoiler*: __ 








You should specify type of border next time.

Liverbird

Does this work?


----------



## Marcο (Oct 25, 2013)

Liverbird said:


> senior sized avatar; no borders, no effects
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## Evolution (Oct 25, 2013)

Bogard said:


> EVO
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Sorry, forgot about it. I wanted the border to be black lines like the ones I have in my current set.
Is it just me or they are a bit brighter than the original? 
Looks good though, thanks.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 25, 2013)

Can someone add effects to this:



The effect I want is like the flare color e.g: like in Kenneth's avatar, but I want mine matching my sig like purplish



please and thx


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 25, 2013)

you mean bokeh lights?


----------



## Impact (Oct 25, 2013)

Appreciate it bro


----------



## Xeros (Oct 25, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> you mean bokeh lights?



Kind of, it looks good though! I'll take and give rep, Thanks!


----------



## Jagger (Oct 25, 2013)

Dotted avatar (150x150) for the guy and senior size signature, please.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 25, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Dotted avatar (150x150) for the guy and senior size signature, please.



These work? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jagger (Oct 25, 2013)

The avatar looks kind of blurry, but I guess it's because of the quality of the stock I sent in the first place. Thanks anyway have reps!


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 25, 2013)

I made one too.. played with the lighting and colors a bit..

[sp] 

[/sp]


----------



## Jagger (Oct 25, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> I made one too.. played with the lighting and colors a bit..
> 
> [sp]
> 
> [/sp]


Thanks! Though, I will use this one. If I decide to change my mind, I will wear it. :33 Still repped you.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 26, 2013)

, pls.


----------



## Marcο (Oct 26, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> , pls.


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 26, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

